# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քրիստոնեություն

## Ambrosine

Էս ինչ լավ բաժին է բացվել :Smile: 
Տարբեր կրոններին առնչվող շատ թեմաներ կան , բայց կոնկրետ թեմա չկա, որը պարզաբանի, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այս կամ այն կրոնը: Եվ քանի որ մենք քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք /գոնե մեծ մասը/, եկեք այս թեմայում զրուցենք այն մասին, թե ինչ է առհասարակ քարոզում Քրիստոնեությունը:

----------


## dvgray

> ինչ է առհասարակ քարոզում Քրիստոնեությունը:


Դե, երևի որպես ամենահիմնական քարոզ կարելի է վերցնել "Լեռան քարոզը":

Չնայած միայն դրանով կաղապարել քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը ու նրա քարոզները, ըստ իս սխալ է: Այն շատ ավելի  ընդգրկուն է: Կարելի է ասել, որ կյանքի բոլոր դեպքերի համար էլ կարելի է գտնել խորհուրդներ ու քարոզներ Հին ու Նոր Կտակարաններում:

----------


## Monk

Կրոնը ճանապարհ է, որ մարդը փորձում է բացել առ Աստված: Քրիստոնեության մեջ Աստված ինքն է բացում այդ ճանապարհը դեպի մարդ: Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու նշանավոր հայրապետներց Ալեքսանդր Ալեքսանդրացին տվել է Աստվածային Հայտնության համառոտ բնութագրումը. «Աստված մարդացավ, որ մարդն աստվածանա»:

----------


## սիսար

Քրիստոնեությունը՛   ամենակարճ   ճանապահն   է,   առ   Աստված:

----------


## Արշակ

> Քրիստոնեությունը՛   ամենակարճ   ճանապահն   է,   առ   Աստված:


Ի դեպ, գրեթե բոլոր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ այդպես են ասում իրենց կրոնի մասին ու բերում են իրենց ասածի բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ։ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, գրեթե բոլոր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ այդպես են ասում իրենց կրոնի մասին ու բերում են իրենց ասածի բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ։


Սխալվում ես: Շատ քրիստոնյաներ պնդում են, որ քրիստոնեությունը միակ ճանապարհն է, և ես դրա հետ ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ:

Հ.Գ. Թե ասա ով էր խնդրում ինձ էս թեման մտնել:

----------


## սիսար

> Ի դեպ, գրեթե բոլոր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ այդպես են ասում իրենց կրոնի մասին ու բերում են իրենց ասածի բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ։


 Հարգելիս...  իրավացի   ես,   ոչ   ոք   իր   թանին   թթու   չի   ասի:  Երբ   սեղանին  դրված   է   10   տեսակի   մրգեր,   եւ   ձեզանից   պահանջվում   է,   թե   որ   միրգն   է   ամենահամեղը,  ապա   նախ   պետք   է   համտեսել   բոլոր   մրգերը,    որից   հետո   Ձեր   կարծիքը   կլինի   ճշմարիտ:   Քրիստոնեության   մասին   ճշմարիտ   կարծիք   կազմելու   համար,   նախ   պետքե   լավ   ճանաչել    Քրիստոսի  խոսքը՛(Նոր   Կտակարան):   Միաժամանակ   պետք  է  ճանաչել,  մնացած   բոլոր   կրոնները,   այդ   ժամանակ   կգիտակցեք   Քրիստոնեություն   հավատամքի   առավելությունները:  Հավատամք՛   որի   գլխավոր   հիմնասյունն   է   ՍԵՐ-ը,   զգացմունքներից՛   ամենա   արարիչը:  Ապավինեք...չեք   զղճա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միաժամանակ պետք է ճանաչել, մնացած բոլոր կրոնները, այդ ժամանակ կգիտակցեք Քրիստոնեություն հավատամքի առավելությունները: Հավատամք՛ որի գլխավոր հիմնասյունն է ՍԵՐ-ը, զգացմունքներից՛ ամենա արարիչը: Ապավինեք...չեք զղճա:


Սրա հետ կապված մի պատմություն պատմեմ. մի անգամ մի քրիստոնյայի մոտ հայտարարեցի, որ ես որևէ կրոն չեմ ընտրի, մինչև բոլորին ծանոթ չլինեմ, իսկ նա պատասխանեց. «Ե՞րբ ես հասցնելու: Աշխարհում հարյուր հազար կրոն կա»: Ես էլ մտածեցի, թե գոնե մի քանի հիմնական կրոնների հետ կծանոթանամ: Բայց ո՜վ հրաշք, ընդամեը մի քանի օր անց ես ընդունեցի քրիստոնեությունը: Ի դեպ, այն ժամանակ քրիստոնեությունից էլ առանձնապես գաղափար չունեի: Եվ հիմա հանգիստ նստած հերթով ուսումնասիրում եմ տարբեր կրոններ ու աղանդներ: Ու համոզվում եմ, որ քրիստոնեությունից կատարյալը չկա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ու համոզվում եմ, որ քրիստոնեությունից կատարյալը չկա:


Այսպիսի հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ պետք է ոչ միայն կարդալ այդ ամենը, այլ նաև լինել այդ բոլոր կրոնների կրողը՝ նաև գենետիական մակարդակի վրա, որը անհնարին է:
Այնպես որ չարժե այսպիսի կտրուկ որակաորումներ տալ: Բոլոր կրոններն էլ անցել են մինիմում 1000 տարուց ավել ճանապարհ, ու անցել են բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնարին փորձությունների միջով:
 :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

> Այսպիսի հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ պետք է ոչ միայն կարդալ այդ ամենը, այլ նաև լինել այդ բոլոր կրոնների կրողը՝ նաև գենետիական մակարդակի վրա, որը անհնարին է:
> Այնպես որ չարժե այսպիսի կտրուկ որակաորումներ տալ: Բոլոր կրոններն էլ անցել են մինիմում 1000 տարուց ավել ճանապարհ, ու անցել են բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնարին փորձությունների միջով:


 Հարգելի   հայրենակից,   կրոնը՛    դա   հագուստ   չէ,  որ   անպայման   պետք   է   կրես   եւ   նոր   գնահատես,  եթե   մարդու   մեջ   գոյություն   ունի   ներքին   իմաստություն   ապա,   ուսումնասիրելով    բոլոր   կրոնները,   կարելի   է   եզրակացություն   անել,  եւ   գտնել    ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## սիսար

Մտորումներ՝   Քրիստոնեություն   հավատամքի   շուրջ:

http://armsoul.com/index.php?topic=131.0

----------


## Tanamasi

Քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է հեզություն, խոնարհություն և ստրկություն։ 
Երևի զգացվեց, որ քրիստոնյա չեմ, հա՞։  :Tongue:

----------


## ars83

> եկեք այս թեմայում զրուցենք այն մասին, թե ինչ է առհասարակ քարոզում Քրիստոնեությունը:


Քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է մարդու մեկացումը (единение) Աստծո հետ, որովհետև քրիստոնեական կատարելությունը Աստծո հետ մեկ լինելն է։



> Քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է հեզություն, խոնարհություն և ստրկություն։


Ճիշտ հակառակը, քրիստոնեությունը ազատության ճանապարհ է, այլ ոչ՝ ստրկության։ Ազատություն մեղքից, որը բերում է մարդու հոգու ուժեղացման և ազատության, սա շատ ավելին է, քան ձեռքեր–ոտքերը շղթայով կապված չլինելը։ Իրապես քրիստոնյա մարդուն դժվար է «կոտրելը», հուսահատեցնելը, բնաջնջելը (մեր ազգը դրա ապացույցներից մեկն է) հնարավոր չէ։ Բայց երբ մարդը գերի է ընկնում մեղքին (թեկուզ արտաքուստ ամենաազատը երևը), վաղ թե ուշ կործանվելու է։

----------

Կտրուկ (24.01.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Քրիստոնեությունը մեզ Կյա՛նք է բերում, որից զրկված է ո՛ղջ մարդկությունը,
Քրիստոնեությունը մեզ Սե՛ր է բերում, որի մասին մոռացե՛լ է մարդը,
Քրիստոնեությունը մեզ Տու'ն է կանչում, Քրիստոսը մեզ Հո'ր մոտ է տանում։

----------

Aleks-90 (07.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Քրիստոնեությունն ասում է՝ եթե աջ թշիդ ապտակել են, դեմ տուր դեմքիդ և ոչ միայն մնացած թշերն էլ: Հին կտակարանում գրված է՝ ակն ընդ ական, ատամն ընդ ատաման: Հիմա երկրորդ կրեդոն ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է: Ես, իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, որ Քրիստոսի պատգամը շա՜տ ավել իմաստուն, մարդասիրական ու հեռանկարային է, քան քեզ ապտակողի աչքը հանելը, սակայն, ցավոք, քանի դեռ ամբո՛ղջ աշխարհը չի անցել այդ պատգամով ապրելուն, այն անիմաստ է: Որովհետև քեզ ապտակելուց հետո միշտ էլ քեզ սպանո՛ղ կգտնվի: Իսկ ես ապտակ կուլ տալ չեմ ուզում: Բայց ուզում եմ, որ ապագայում ապտակողներ չմնան: Ի՞նչ ելք կառաջարկեք: :This:

----------


## Kuk

Քրիստոնյաներ ջան, մի հարց տամ էլի. Ադամն ու Եվան քանի՞ զավակ են ունեցել:

----------


## Հայկօ

Քեզ էլ է՞ հետաքրքրում, թե Աբելն ու Կայենը ու՛մ հետ երեխա ունեցան: Հո իրար հետ չէի՞ն ունենալու  :Jpit: : Ես էդ հարցը մի անգամ՝ մի քանի տարի առաջ, տվել եմ մի կոլեգա կրոնագետի, ու իմացել, որ ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ մեկը հիշատակում է նաև *Աբելուհու* ու *Կայենուհու* մասին: Այսինքն՝ հարցիդ պատասխանն է՝ չորս: Մասնագետ հոգևորականներ, կցանկանայի լսել ձեր հեղինակավոր խոսքը:

----------


## Kuk

> Քեզ էլ է՞ հետաքրքրում, թե Աբելն ու Կայենը ու՛մ հետ երեխա ունեցան: Հո իրար հետ չէի՞ն ունենալու : Ես էդ հարցը մի անգամ՝ մի քանի տարի առաջ, տվել եմ մի կոլեգա կրոնագետի, ու իմացել, որ ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ մեկը հիշատակում է նաև *Աբելուհու* ու *Կայենուհու* մասին: Այսինքն՝ հարցիդ պատասխանն է՝ չորս: Մասնագետ հոգևորականներ, կցանկանայի լսել ձեր հեղինակավոր խոսքը:


Հայոց Եկեղեցին ընդունո՞ւմ է հարազատների ամուսնությունը. այսինքն` մի մորից և հորից ծնված զավակների` միմյանց հետ ամուսնանալը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Եսի՞մ: Ես հայոց եկեղեցու հետ էնքանով կապ ունեմ, որ մի անգամ ինձ զոռով կնքել են: Ու վերջ: Էն «կոլեգա կրոնագետին» մի նայիր, ինքը կրոնագիտության դասախոս էր ու դրա համար էր կոլեգա: Հարցի մասին. չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ եկեղեցի երբևէ դա կընդունի: Սակայն Աբելի ու Կայենի ամուսնության հարցը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: Ախր սկզբում Ադամն ու Եվան պե՛տք է, չէ՞, թոռ ունենային, որ հետո Աբրահամը ծներ Իսահակին, Իսահակը ծներ Հակոբին, Մովսեսը գավազանը օձ դարձներ, Հուդան դավաճաներ Քրիստոսին և այլն: Դեռ սպասում եմ հոգևորականի պատասխանի:

----------


## Hrayr

> Եսի՞մ: Ես հայոց եկեղեցու հետ էնքանով կապ ունեմ, որ մի անգամ ինձ զոռով կնքել են: Ու վերջ: Էն «կոլեգա կրոնագետին» մի նայիր, ինքը կրոնագիտության դասախոս էր ու դրա համար էր կոլեգա: Հարցի մասին. չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ եկեղեցի երբևէ դա կընդունի: Սակայն Աբելի ու Կայենի ամուսնության հարցը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: Ախր սկզբում Ադամն ու Եվան պե՛տք է, չէ՞, թոռ ունենային, որ հետո Աբրահամը ծներ Իսահակին, Իսահակը ծներ Հակոբին, Մովսեսը գավազանը օձ դարձներ, Հուդան դավաճաներ Քրիստոսին և այլն: Դեռ սպասում եմ հոգևորականի պատասխանի:


Շատ պարզ է։ 
Աստվածաշնչում գրված է որ Ադամն ու Եվան ունեցան Աբելին ու Կայենին, բայց գրված չի թե նրանից հետո կամ առաջ ինչ արեցին ում ունեցան ու նրանք ել քանի սերունդ ունեցան մինչև Աբելի ու Կայենի դեպքը։ 
Ի՞նչ կա չհասկանալու երբ բազմացման շրջան էր և քույր ու եղբայր կարող էին ամուսնանալ, ի՞նչ կա որ, արդյոք դժվա՞ր բան էր այն ժամանակների համար։

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ պարզ է։ 
> Աստվածաշնչում գրված է որ Ադամն ու Եվան ունեցան Աբելին ու Կայենին, բայց գրված չի թե նրանից հետո կամ առաջ ինչ արեցին ում ունեցան ու նրանք ել քանի սերունդ ունեցան մինչև Աբելի ու Կայենի դեպքը։ 
> Ի՞նչ կա չհասկանալու երբ բազմացման շրջան էր և քույր ու եղբայր կարող էին ամուսնանալ, ի՞նչ կա որ, արդյոք դժվա՞ր բան էր այն ժամանակների համար։


Ես հարց էի տվել. Եկեղեցին ընդունո՞ւմ է դա, թե՞ ոչ: Այս հարցի պատասխանն ունե՞ս, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ես հարց էի տվել. Եկեղեցին ընդունո՞ւմ է դա, թե՞ ոչ: Այս հարցի պատասխանն ունե՞ս, թե՞ ոչ:


Եկեղեցին դա չի ընդունում անգամ երբ մեկն իր խորթ մայրն էր ունեցել Պողոսը նրան սատանային էր մատնել, եթե գիտես դա ինչ է։
Աստված օրենքի ժամանակաշրջանում տվել է թե ինչպես պետք է լինի կարգը, իսկ Քրիստոսն էլ ավելի է պարզեցրել ու խստացրել։ Եթե ուզում ես մանրամասն իմանալ Աստվածաշունչը կարդա կիմանաս։

----------


## Hrayr

> Քրիստոնեությունն ասում է՝ եթե աջ թշիդ ապտակել են, դեմ տուր դեմքիդ և ոչ միայն մնացած թշերն էլ: Հին կտակարանում գրված է՝ ակն ընդ ական, ատամն ընդ ատաման: Հիմա երկրորդ կրեդոն ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է: Ես, իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, որ Քրիստոսի պատգամը շա՜տ ավել իմաստուն, մարդասիրական ու հեռանկարային է, քան քեզ ապտակողի աչքը հանելը, սակայն, ցավոք, քանի դեռ ամբո՛ղջ աշխարհը չի անցել այդ պատգամով ապրելուն, այն անիմաստ է: Որովհետև քեզ ապտակելուց հետո միշտ էլ քեզ սպանո՛ղ կգտնվի: Իսկ ես ապտակ կուլ տալ չեմ ուզում: Բայց ուզում եմ, որ ապագայում ապտակողներ չմնան: Ի՞նչ ելք կառաջարկեք:


Ես Ձեզ շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, բնական է . . .
Բայց Հիսուսի ասածը չի նշանակում որ մենք դառնում ենք խեղճ ու թշվառ արարածներ։
Եթե դու իմանայիր ով է Հիսուսը, եթե ունենայիր նրա կյանքը քո մեջ, ոչ միայն մյուս երեսդ դեմ կտայիր այլ կաղոթեիր նաև քեզ չարչարողների համար ու Ստեփանոսի նման կասես Հայր ներիր սրանց քանի որ չեն հասկանում ինչ են անում։ 
Սա հեքիաթ չէ, սա կյանք է որն առաջարկում է քրիստոնեությունը։

----------


## Kuk

> *Եկեղեցին դա չի ընդունում* անգամ երբ մեկն իր խորթ մայրն էր ունեցել Պողոսը նրան սատանային էր մատնել, եթե գիտես դա ինչ է։
> Աստված օրենքի ժամանակաշրջանում տվել է թե ինչպես պետք է լինի կարգը, իսկ Քրիստոսն էլ ավելի է պարզեցրել ու խստացրել։ Եթե ուզում ես մանրամասն իմանալ Աստվածաշունչը կարդա կիմանաս։


Hrayr, եթե դու Աստվածաշունչը կարդացել ես ու գիտես, խնդրում եմ ինձ ասես, թե քանի երեխա են ունեցել Ադամը և Եվան, և ինչպե՞ս են նրանց զավակները սերունդ տվել:

----------


## Hrayr

> Hrayr, եթե դու Աստվածաշունչը կարդացել ես ու գիտես, խնդրում եմ ինձ ասես, թե քանի երեխա են ունեցել Ադամը և Եվան, և ինչպե՞ս են նրանց զավակները սերունդ տվել:


Աստվածաշնչում գրված է Ադամի և Եվայի զավակների մասին բայց ոչ բոլորի մասին է հիշատակում, հետևաբար հնարավոր չէ թիվ նշել, բայց կարելի է մոտավոր հաշվել հաշվի առնելով որ Ադամն ապրել է 930 տարի։
130 տարեկանում Սեթին է ունեցել ու նրանից հետո ասում է տղաքներ ու աղջիկներ ծնավ, թիվ չի ասում։
Եթե հաշվես ի նկատի ունենալով որ նրանք էլ իրենց հերթին էին երեխաներ ունենում, օրինակ 50 տարեկան տղան ամուսնանում էր 20 տարեկան աղջկա հետ, կարծում  եմ 30 տարում բավականին գենետիկական փոփոխություն կլիներ, այս դեպքում կստացվի շատ ավելին կլինի քան կարող ես պատկերացնել։

----------


## Kuk

> Աստվածաշնչում գրված է Ադամի և Եվայի զավակների մասին բայց ոչ բոլորի մասին է հիշատակում, հետևաբար հնարավոր չէ թիվ նշել, բայց կարելի է մոտավոր հաշվել հաշվի առնելով որ Ադամն ապրել է 930 տարի։
> 130 տարեկանում Սեթին է ունեցել ու նրանից հետո ասում է տղաքներ ու աղջիկներ ծնավ, թիվ չի ասում։
> Եթե հաշվես ի նկատի ունենալով որ նրանք էլ իրենց հերթին էին երեխաներ ունենում, օրինակ 50 տարեկան տղան ամուսնանում էր 20 տարեկան աղջկա հետ, կարծում  եմ 30 տարում բավականին գենետիկական փոփոխություն կլիներ, այս դեպքում կստացվի շատ ավելին կլինի քան կարող ես պատկերացնել։


Հրայր, այսինքն` «այսօր» Եկեղեցին դեմ է մի երևույթի, որի միջոցով մարդկությունը բազմացե՞լ է: Աստված ասել է` «բազմացե՛ք» չէ՞, մարդիկ բազմացել են այդ եղանակով, քանի որ այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր, և Եկեղեցին չի՞ ընդունում դա: Մի՞թե այստեղ հակասություն չես տեսնում:

----------


## Սելավի

> Հրայր, այսինքն` «այսօր» Եկեղեցին դեմ է մի երևույթի, որի միջոցով մարդկությունը բազմացե՞լ է: Աստված ասել է` «բազմացե՛ք» չէ՞, մարդիկ բազմացել են այդ եղանակով, քանի որ այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր, և Եկեղեցին չի՞ ընդունում դա: Մի՞թե այստեղ հակասություն չես տեսնում:


Կուկ  ջան,  հակասության  բան  չկա,  դու  պարզապես  խառնում  էս  ժամանակահատվածները:
 Սկզբից  այդպես  արեց  Աստված  որ  մարդկությունը  լցվի  մոլորակում  աճի  և  շատանա:
 Հետո  Մովսեսի  միջոցով  տվեց  օրենքը:  Այս  ժամանակահատվածը  դարերով  է  ձգվում:
 Հետո  Հիսուսի  աշխարհ  գալով  Աստված  ավելի  բարձրացրեց  այդ « պլանկան»  մեզ  բերեց    ուրիշ  մեսիջներ:
Սակայն  այդ  պլանկան  մեր  օգտի  համար  բարձրացրեց, սենց  մի  բան  պատկերացրա,  եթե  դու  ուզում  էս  լողալով  անցնել  գետի  հանդիպակաց  ափը,  ապա  գետը  իր  ընթացքով  քշումա  քեզ  և դու  չես  կարող  հենց  դեմ  դիմացի  ափը  դուրս  գալ:  
 Հիսուսը  քեզ  տանումա  մի  քիչ  վերև  որ  հենց  էդ  մասից  մտնես  ջուրը  և  երբ  լողալով  անցնես  գետը,  ինչքան  էլ  վարար  լինի  գետը  և  քշի,  միևնույննա  դու  դուրս  կգաս  հենց  այն  մասից  որտեղից   որ  նախատեսել  էիր  դուրս  գալդ:  Սա  հասկացի  փոխաբերական,  բայց  հոգևոր  իմաստով:

Եթե  ես  շատ  մանրացնեմ  այս  հարցը  քեզ  մոտ  կառաջանա  բազմաթիվ  հարցեր:  
Իսկ  այդ  բազմաթիվ  հարցերի  պատասխանը  ամբողջությամբ  տալիսա  Աստվածաշունչը,  խնդրում  եմ  մի  զլացի,  գոնե  մի  անգամ  ուշադիր  կարդա  Աստվածաշունչը և  համոզված  եմ  կգտնես  քեզ  հետաքրքրող  բազում  հարցերի  պատասխաններ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հրայր, այսինքն` «այսօր» Եկեղեցին դեմ է մի երևույթի, որի միջոցով մարդկությունը բազմացե՞լ է: Աստված ասել է` «բազմացե՛ք» չէ՞, մարդիկ բազմացել են այդ եղանակով, քանի որ այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր, և Եկեղեցին չի՞ ընդունում դա: Մի՞թե այստեղ հակասություն չես տեսնում:


Կուկ ջան, հակասություն չկա…եկեղեցին աբորտ չի ընդունում, արգելում է պահպանակներ օգտագործել: Սրանք ինչպես տեսնում ես խթանում են բազմացմանը1 Մի խոսքով Եվայի երեխեքը մենակ Ադամից չեն, ԴՆԿ-ով ապացուցված է…100%

----------


## Սելավի

Mephistopheles  ջան  մի  հատ  հարց ունեմ  քեզ,  մենակ  անկեղծ  առանց  խուսանավելու  պատասխանի,  դու  Քրիստոնիա  է՞ս:  Եթե  հարցս  կհամարես  կոռեկտ  չի  ապա  կարող  էս  չպատասխանել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles  ջան  մի  հատ  հարց ունեմ  քեզ,  մենակ  անկեղծ  առանց  խուսանավելու  պատասխանի,  դու  Քրիստոնիա  է՞ս:  Եթե  հարցս  կհամարես  կոռեկտ  չի  ապա  կարող  էս  չպատասխանել:


աթեիստ եմ

----------


## Սելավի

> աթեիստ եմ



Պետք  չի  ամենայն  պատասխանատվությամբ  հայտարարել  գոնե  մի  քիչ  սողանցքի  տեղ  թող,  քո  լավի  համար  եմ  ասում,  ժամանակի  անիվի  պտտման  հետ  միասին  էս  հայտարարությունդ  էլ  կփոխես,  հետո  քաղցր  կխնդաս  ինքդ  քո  վրա,    թե  էս ինչ  էի  հայտարարում  այսքան  բարձրագոչ:

Ու  իմիջայլոց  ես  գիտեմ  թե  ինչ  ուժեղ  հավատացիալներ  են,  աթեիստները,  պատկերացնում  էս  ինչպիսի  հավատք  պիտի  ունենա  մարդը  որ  հավատա,  թե  ինքը  կապիկիցա  առաջացել,  միայն  ուժեղ  հավատով  մարդը  կարա  սրա  նման  անհեթեթությունների  հավատա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պետք  չի  ամենայն  պատասխանատվությամբ  հայտարարել  գոնե  մի  քիչ  սողանցքի  տեղ  թող,  քո  լավի  համար  եմ  ասում,  *ժամանակի  անիվի  պտտման  հետ  միասին  էս  հայտարարությունդ  էլ  կփոխես*,  հետո  քաղցր  կխնդաս  ինքդ  քո  վրա,    թե  էս ինչ  էի  հայտարարում  այսքան  բարձրագոչ:
> 
> Ու  իմիջայլոց  ես  գիտեմ  թե  ինչ  ուժեղ  հավատացիալներ  են,  աթեիստները,  պատկերացնում  էս  ինչպիսի  հավատք  պիտի  ունենա  մարդը  որ  հավատա,  թե  ինքը  կապիկիցա  առաջացել,  միայն  ուժեղ  հավատով  մարդը  կարա  սրա  նման  անհեթեթությունների  հավատա:


Ժամանակի անիվի վրա հույսդ մի դիր Սելավի ախպեր, այն մինչև հիմա իվնաս ձեզ է աշխատել և այդպես էլ լինելու է. սա միակողմանի երթևեկության փողոց է. դուք ժամանակին գրավիտացիան էլ չէիք ընդունում ու երկիրը կլոր լինելու համար մարդ էիք վառում…

Սելավի, ուզում ես հավատա ուզում ես ոչ, բայց քո (նաև բոլորի) ԴՆԿ-ն շիմպանզեի ԴՆԿ-ից 2%-ով է տարբերվում…պատկերացնու՞մ ես, համարյա եղբայրներ եք…հորեղբոր տղա էլ չէ, եղբայր…սա փաստ է և եթե ամբողջ մարդկությունն էլ չհավատա դա միևնույնն է այդպես է 

Մյուս անգամ երբ գլուխդ ցավա ու դեղ խմես, հիշիր որ այդ դեղը էվոլյուցիոն տեսության արգասիք է և ամբողջ բժշկությունը դրա արգասիք է…իսկ եթե սա քեզ դուր չի գալիս ապա հաջորդ անգամ հիվանդանալուց կգնաս քահանայիդ մոտ թող քեզ բուժի

----------


## Hrayr

> Ժամանակի անիվի վրա հույսդ մի դիր Սելավի ախպեր, այն մինչև հիմա իվնաս ձեզ է աշխատել և այդպես էլ լինելու է. սա միակողմանի երթևեկության փողոց է. դուք ժամանակին գրավիտացիան էլ չէիք ընդունում ու երկիրը կլոր լինելու համար մարդ էիք վառում…


Այսօր տրամադրություն չունեի գրելու, բայց գրվածը տեսնելով տրամադրությունս մի քիչ բարձրացավ, ասեցի մի քիչ էլ բարձրացնեմ։
Խորհուրդ կտայի ամեն նախադասության սկզբում ու վերջում ավելացնեիր «ես այսպես եմ մտածում»։
Առաջ ես էլ անհավատ էի ու մորթվելու տարվող արջառի նման, այսօրվա շատերի պես, գնում էի ուր տանում էիր, ուր գնում էր ամբողջ հասարակությունը, իսկ այսօր ես գնում եմ այնտեղ ուր իմ Աստվածն է առաջնորդում, եթե չեմ գնում ուրեմն չի առաջնորդում և քանի որ շարժվում եմ նշանակում է առաջնորդություն ունեմ։
Առաջ չգիտեի որտեղից եմ եկել և ուր եմ գնում, իսկ հիմա հստակ գիտեմ։
Առաջ չգիտեի թե երկիրը ոնց է պտտվում արևի շուրջը, իսկ արևն ընդհանրապես ինչի համար է և որտեղից ծնվեց, իսկ հիմա գիտեմ։
Հարց։ Գիտի՞ արդյոք մեկը թե արևն ու լուսինը ինչ դեր են կատարում և ինչի համար են նաև աստղերը։
Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ, թե ժամանակը ում համար է աշխատում, իսկ միակողմանի ճանապարհով համընթաց ենք շարժվում թե հանդիպակած։



> Սելավի, ուզում ես հավատա ուզում ես ոչ, բայց քո (նաև բոլորի) ԴՆԿ-ն շիմպանզեի ԴՆԿ-ից 2%-ով է տարբերվում…պատկերացնու՞մ ես, համարյա եղբայրներ եք…հորեղբոր տղա էլ չէ, եղբայր…սա փաստ է և եթե ամբողջ մարդկությունն էլ չհավատա դա միևնույնն է այդպես է


Եթե քեզ համոզել են որ կենդանիների հետ հարազատական կապ ունես ու դու ընդունել ես դա քո խնդիրն է, իսկ մենք գիտենք մեր ծննդաբանությունը։ Սա ևս մի ապացուցում է ձեր գիտության խղճուկ լինելը։
Մի նեղացի, ես որպես մարդ հարգում եմ և քեզ և բոլորին, բայց քո փաստարկները սարսափելի խղճալի են։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսօր տրամադրություն չունեի գրելու, բայց գրվածը տեսնելով տրամադրությունս մի քիչ բարձրացավ, ասեցի մի քիչ էլ բարձրացնեմ։
> Խորհուրդ կտայի ամեն նախադասության սկզբում ու վերջում ավելացնեիր «ես այսպես եմ մտածում»։
> Առաջ ես էլ անհավատ էի ու մորթվելու տարվող արջառի նման, այսօրվա շատերի պես, գնում էի ուր տանում էիր, ուր գնում էր ամբողջ հասարակությունը, *իսկ այսօր ես գնում եմ այնտեղ ուր իմ Աստվածն է առաջնորդում, եթե չեմ գնում ուրեմն չի առաջնորդում և քանի որ շարժվում եմ նշանակում է առաջնորդություն ունեմ։*Առաջ չգիտեի որտեղից եմ եկել և ուր եմ գնում, իսկ հիմա հստակ գիտեմ։
> Առաջ չգիտեի թե երկիրը ոնց է պտտվում արևի շուրջը, իսկ արևն ընդհանրապես ինչի համար է և որտեղից ծնվեց, իսկ հիմա գիտեմ։
> Հարց։ Գիտի՞ արդյոք մեկը թե արևն ու լուսինը ինչ դեր են կատարում և ինչի համար են նաև աստղերը։
> Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ, թե ժամանակը ում համար է աշխատում, իսկ միակողմանի ճանապարհով համընթաց ենք շարժվում թե հանդիպակած։
> 
> Եթե քեզ համոզել են որ կենդանիների հետ հարազատական կապ ունես ու դու ընդունել ես դա քո խնդիրն է, իսկ մենք գիտենք մեր ծննդաբանությունը։ Սա ևս մի ապացուցում է ձեր գիտության խղճուկ լինելը։
> Մի նեղացի, ես որպես մարդ հարգում եմ և քեզ և բոլորին, բայց քո փաստարկները սարսափելի խղճալի են։


Դու հիմա էլ չգիտես քո առաջադրած հարցերի պատասխանները, դու *կարծում* ես որ գիտես 

Հարցիդ պատասխանը: Արևը, լուսինը և աստղերը ոչ մի *բանի համար* չեն, դրանք հետըանքներ են և ունեն իրենց ազդեցությունը երկրի և մնացած բոլոր երկնային մարմինների վրա…

Ինչ վերաբերվում է մարդու կենդանական ծագումին ապա նշեմ որ դու, երբ սաղմնային վիճակում էիր, ինը ամիս, դու անցել ես կենդանական աշխարհի հիմնական էտապները, սկսած միաբջիջ կենդանուց, ջրային, և այդ էտապում դու նույնիսկ ձկան նման խռիկներ ես ունեցել (դրանք ձկների շնչառական օրգաններն են), վերջացրած մարդկայինով…որոշ էտապներում նույնիսկ կապիկի, մարդու շան և էլի մի քանի այլ կենդանիների սաղմերը իրարից շատ քիչ են տարբերվում…սրանք փաստեր են և հավատքից չեն փոխվի ուր էլ որ քո աստված քեզ առաջնորդի…որտեղից ուզում ես արի և ուր էլ ուզում ես գնա սրանք անժխտելի փաստեր են, անգամ եկեղեցին է սա ընդունում (աչքիս շատ հին կրոնական ձեռնարկներ ես կարդում)… կարսաբանության դասին մի քնի, կենտրոնացի ու լսի

*իսկ այսօր ես գնում եմ այնտեղ ուր իմ Աստվածն է առաջնորդում, եթե չեմ գնում ուրեմն չի առաջնորդում և քանի որ շարժվում եմ նշանակում է առաջնորդություն ունեմ։* երևի ուզում ես ասել "եթե չի առաջնորդում, չեմ գնում" խնդրեմ ճշտես, որովհետև տարբերությունը ահռելի է

----------


## Hrayr

> Դու հիմա էլ չգիտես քո առաջադրած հարցերի պատասխանները, դու *կարծում* ես որ գիտես 
> 
> Հարցիդ պատասխանը: Արևը, լուսինը և աստղերը ոչ մի *բանի համար* չեն, դրանք հետըանքներ են և ունեն իրենց ազդեցությունը երկրի և մնացած բոլոր երկնային մարմինների վրա…
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մարդու կենդանական ծագումին ապա նշեմ որ դու, երբ սաղմնային վիճակում էիր, ինը ամիս, դու անցել ես կենդանական աշխարհի հիմնական էտապները, սկսած միաբջիջ կենդանուց, ջրային, և այդ էտապում դու նույնիսկ ձկան նման խռիկներ ես ունեցել (դրանք ձկների շնչառական օրգաններն են), վերջացրած մարդկայինով…որոշ էտապներում նույնիսկ կապիկի, մարդու շան և էլի մի քանի այլ կենդանիների սաղմերը իրարից շատ քիչ են տարբերվում…սրանք փաստեր են և հավատքից չեն փոխվի ուր էլ որ քո աստված քեզ առաջնորդի…որտեղից ուզում ես արի և ուր էլ ուզում ես գնա սրանք անժխտելի փաստեր են, անգամ եկեղեցին է սա ընդունում (աչքիս շատ հին կրոնական ձեռնարկներ ես կարդում)… կարսաբանության դասին մի քնի, կենտրոնացի ու լսի
> 
> *իսկ այսօր ես գնում եմ այնտեղ ուր իմ Աստվածն է առաջնորդում, եթե չեմ գնում ուրեմն չի առաջնորդում և քանի որ շարժվում եմ նշանակում է առաջնորդություն ունեմ։* երևի ուզում ես ասել "եթե չի առաջնորդում, չեմ գնում" խնդրեմ ճշտես, որովհետև տարբերությունը ահռելի է


Վերջինը ասեմ որ ճիշտ եմ շարադրել, ես իմ կամքը չեմ անում հապա Նրանը, և եթե չեմ գնում ուրեմն նա չի առաջնորդել։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է սաղմնային վիճակին ասեմ որ մարդու և կենդանու տարբերություն իմանաս, ես սաղմանային վիճակում հոգևոր շնչառություն եմ ունեցել, որը կենդանիները որոնց շարունակությունն ես քեզ համարում չունեն։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Վերջինը ասեմ որ ճիշտ եմ շարադրել, ես իմ կամքը չեմ անում հապա Նրանը, և եթե չեմ գնում ուրեմն նա չի առաջնորդել։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է սաղմնային վիճակին ասեմ որ մարդու և կենդանու տարբերություն իմանաս, ես սաղմանային վիճակում հոգևոր շնչառություն եմ ունեցել, որը կենդանիները որոնց շարունակությունն ես քեզ համարում չունեն։


Իսկ կենդանուն ի՞նչն է կամ ո՞վ է առաջնորդում:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Hrayr* Մի՛ փորձիր գիտությունը հարմարեցնել կրոնին: Պատմականորեն այնպես է ստացվել (և Եկեղեցու դերն այդտեղ շատ մեծ է), որ միշտ կրո՛նն է փորձել հարմարվել գիտությանը: *Mephistopheles*-ը շատ ճիշտ նկատեց. բա առաջ Երկրին կլոր ասելու համար մա՛րդ էին վառում: Երկիրը Տիեզերքի կենտրոնն էր, Աստված՝ երկնքում, կյանքը մի քսան հազար տարվա պատմություն ուներ, ու ընդհանրապես ոչ մի ացտեկներ ու Ավստրալիա էլ չկար: Էդ հետո՛ սկսեցին արդարանալ, թե Աստված դինոզավրերին ստեղծելիս «սևագրություն» է արել և «չտեսնելով, որ բարի է»՝ ոչնչացրել: Կամ որ՝ Աստված ոչ թե երկնքում է, այլ ամենուրեք: Եկեղեցին մարդ բուժելու համար մա՛րդ էր սպանում: Բոլոր առաջադեմ բժիշկներին, որ համարձակվում էին հերձումներ անել, ինկվիզիցիան վառում էր: (Ի դեպ՝ ինկվիզիցիան, ինչպես նաև տարատեսակ ինդուլգենցիա-մինդուլգենցիաները լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա են, էստեղ չարժի խորանալ):

Ի դեպ՝ հոգևոր շնչառությունն ի՞նչ է: Դու հիշում ե՞ս քո սաղմնային վիճակը:

----------


## սիսար

> *Hrayr* Մի՛ փորձիր գիտությունը հարմարեցնել կրոնին: Պատմականորեն այնպես է ստացվել (և Եկեղեցու դերն այդտեղ շատ մեծ է), որ միշտ կրո՛նն է փորձել հարմարվել գիտությանը: *Mephistopheles*-ը շատ ճիշտ նկատեց. բա առաջ Երկրին կլոր ասելու համար մա՛րդ էին վառում: Երկիրը Տիեզերքի կենտրոնն էր, Աստված՝ երկնքում, կյանքը մի քսան հազար տարվա պատմություն ուներ, ու ընդհանրապես ոչ մի ացտեկներ ու Ավստրալիա էլ չկար: Էդ հետո՛ սկսեցին արդարանալ, թե Աստված դինոզավրերին ստեղծելիս «սևագրություն» է արել և «չտեսնելով, որ բարի է»՝ ոչնչացրել: Կամ որ՝ Աստված ոչ թե երկնքում է, այլ ամենուրեք: Եկեղեցին մարդ բուժելու համար մա՛րդ էր սպանում: Բոլոր առաջադեմ բժիշկներին, որ համարձակվում էին հերձումներ անել, ինկվիզիցիան վառում էր: (Ի դեպ՝ ինկվիզիցիան, ինչպես նաև տարատեսակ ինդուլգենցիա-մինդուլգենցիաները լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա են, էստեղ չարժի խորանալ):
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ հոգևոր շնչառությունն ի՞նչ է: Դու հիշում ե՞ս քո սաղմնային վիճակը:


 Հարգելիս,  կրոնների   մասին   դատողություններ   անելուց   առաջ   նախ   հարկավոր  է   ճանաչել   բոլոր   կրոնները, հակառակ   դեպքում   տեսակետները   անպայմանորեն   հեռու   են   լինելու    իրականությունից,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառով    կառաջարկէի   դիտել   եւ   կարդալ    հետեվյալ   տեսանյութերը:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1004281.html...12f7f7e0ef5c07
http://armsoul.com/index.php?topic=131.0
http://armsoul.com/index.php?topic=453.0
http://armsoul.com/index.php?topic=344.0

Ձեր   խոնարհ   ծառան՝,   masis54

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի, ուզում ես հավատա ուզում ես ոչ, բայց քո (նաև բոլորի) ԴՆԿ-ն շիմպանզեի ԴՆԿ-ից 2%-ով է տարբերվում…պատկերացնու՞մ ես, համարյա եղբայրներ եք…հորեղբոր տղա էլ չէ, եղբայր…սա փաստ է և եթե ամբողջ մարդկությունն էլ չհավատա դա միևնույնն է այդպես է


Mephistopheles ջան  հումորի  երեկո  էս  սարքել,  ես  գիտեմ  որ  եղբայրներ  ենք,  բայց  ուրիշ  համոզմունքով: 
Եթե  անգամ  50 միլիոն  մարդ  հիմարություն  դուրս  տա,  միևնույննա  դա  մնումա  հիմարություն:

 Mephistopheles ջան  բա  որ  սաղ  շիմպանզեները  մարդ  են  դառել  էվալուցիայի  շնորհիվ,  բա  ոնցա՞  որ մինչև  հիմա   հլը  կան  էդ  խեղճ  կենդանիները,  թե  դրանց  բախտը  բերեց,  էվալուցիայի  էդ  շրջանը  ավարտվեց  ու  իրանք  էլ   բարեբախտաբար   կապիկ  մնացին:  Ըստ  տրամաբանության  պիտի  էլ    շիմպանզե    չլիներ  չէ՞  եթե  դրանք  մարդ  դառան,  թե՞  սխալվում  եմ:  Մի  հատ  հստակություն  մցրա  էլի  էս  հարցի  շուրջ:
Հետո  որտեղի՞ց  գիտես  որ  2%-ովա  տարբերվում,  դպրոցում  ե՞ն ասել:  
Եղբայր  ջան  եթե   դպրոցական  գիտելիքներիդ  հիման  վրա  էս  ասում,  ապա  իմացի,  դպրոցական  գիտելիքները  դրանք    զարդ  են,  ոչ  թե  հիմք,  30  տարեկանից  հետո  դրանք  էլ  պետք  չեն  գալիս,  հետո   Էդ  գիտելիքներիդ   փոխարինելույա  գալիս  կյանքիցդ  ստացած  գիտելիքները  որոնք  հիմքային   են  ու  հաստատուն:
Կյանքը  իրանով  ավելի  շատ  գիտելիքա  տալիս  քան  100  ուսուցիչ  միասին  վերցրած,  Չկարծես  թե  գիտությանը  դեմ  եմ,  կամ  ուսուցիչներին, հակառակը  խոնարհվում  եմ  այն  ուսուցիչների  առաջ  որոնք   գիտություն  են  տալիս  երեխաներին: 
Բայց  երբ  ոտք  էս  դնում     էս  հրաշալի  կյանքի  մեջ,  սկսում  էս  ինքնուրույն  զանազանել  թացը  չորից, լավը  վատից  այդ  ժամանակ  նկատում  էս  որ  կենսաբանությանդ  դասատուն,  պիտի  պատմեր  Չարլզ  Դարվինի  մասին  որ  աշխատավարձ  ստանար,  տուն  պահեր,  մի  խոսքով  դա  էլ  իր  աշխատանքնա  որ  պիտի  աներ:  
Հետո  երբ  քեզ  հակադարձում  են  քո  իմացած  գիտության  մեջ,  զարմացած  ասում  էս  « ես  սենց  բան  չէի  լսել»  էդ  խի  դու   պատկերացնում  էիր  թե  ամեն  ինչ  լսել  էիր   ու  ամեն  ինչ  գիտեիր  հա՞  որ  էդ  մեկն  էլ  չէիր  լսել   ու  զարմանում  էս:
Հլը  ենքան  բաներ  կտենաս  ու  կլսես,  որ  կարողա  ամեն  կես  ժամը  մեկ  կարծիքդ  փոխես,  քո  վաղուցվա   իմացած  գիտության   մասին:
Եղբայր  ես  ոչ  դասախոս  եմ,  ոչ  էլ    գիտուն,  ես  անգրագետ  տղա   եմ,  ու  ես  լավ  գիտեմ  թե  ովա  տալիս   գիտություն  ու  հանճար,  դրա  համար,  արի  ես  քեզ  մերժեմ  ու  իմ  Ավետարանը  չփագեմ  հա՞,  չես  նեղանա  չէ՞  որ մերժում  եմ  առաջարկդ:  Տառասխալներիս  համար  էլ  ներող  կլինես  էդքան  եմ  կարում  գրեմ:   

Սա  էլ  մեջբերում՝  վաղեմի  աթեիստներից  մեկի  խոսքից:
Մարդկանց  մեծ  մասը  հակվածա  կյանքում  առաջնորդվել  առարկայական  ու  շոշափելի  դրսևորումներով,  իսկ  ամենագլխավորը՝  վերացական  կատեգորյաները  վավերական  արժեք  կարող  են  ստանալ  միմիայն  դրանց  նկատմամբ  անսասան  *հավատքի*  դեպքում:  

Իմացի՝  Աստված  ավելինա, քան  բավականա:

----------


## Rhayader

Իմ համար քրիստոնեությունը միշտ էլ եղել է ամեն չարիքի խորհրդանիշ: Ու պետք չի խոսել նրա մասին, որ մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում, սխալ են մեկնաբանում կամ սխալ են կիրառում Աստվածաշունչը՝ նույնիսկ խաչապաշտներն են պնդում, որ ամեն ծառ ըստ իր պտուղի է դատվում: Իսկ խաչապաշտության հորինվելուց հետո բավականին ծաղկուն մշակույթով քաղաքակրթությունն ընկղմվեց տգիտության, խավարի ու բռնության մեջ, որի գլխին կանգնած Հռոմի պապերի (նույնիսկ մի պապուհու, դա հաստատված փաստ է) զվարճանքների մոտ աստվածաշնչում այդքան գովազդված Բաբելոնյան Մեղքերը թվում են պարզապես ուրախ ժամանց: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Լևոն 9րդ պապն էր, որ սեփական աղջկանից տղա ունեցավ ու մշտական սեռական կապի մեջ էր այդ տղայի հետ: Երբ Հռոմի կուսանոցի գլխավոր տաճարի ավազանը չորացրեցին մաքրելու համար, նրա հատակին մի քանի հազար նորածին մանկան գանգ գտան:
Իսկ Հռոմի եկեղեցու միակ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցի լինելու փաստն անհերքելի է, ինչ էլ ասեն տարբեր երկրների տերտերներն ու տերտերիկները: Այն ուղղակիորեն սերում է Պետրոս առաքյալից, որին ձեր սիրելի Հիսուսն է ասել. ինչ ընդունելի համարես երկրի վրա, ընդունելի կլինի երկնքում:
Զարմանալի է նաև, որ աստվածաշնչի բազմաթիվ «պռակոլները» շատ մարդիկ արդարացնում են, ասելով, որ այն մարդկանց գրած գործ է ոէ բազմիցս խմբագրվել է: Ախր դրանով նրանք ասում են, որ քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի հավաստի հիմք ու ծննդաբանություն չունի:
Մեր առաքելական եկեղեցուն անդրադառնալով ասեմ, որ իմ աչքերով տեսել եմ մեր սիրասուն կաթողիկոսին «Համմերի» մեջ, «ծտերով» շրջապատված:
Այդքան գովված «առաջադեմ» Մարտին Լյութերն ասել է, որ քրիստոնյայի ամենամեծ թշնամին իր խելքն է:
Ու իսկապես:
«Օրհնյալ են հոգով աղքատները, քանզի նրանցն է տիրո արքայությունը»:
Մարդկային տգիտության վրա է ծաղկել այս կրոնը:
Անդրադառնալով Քրիստոսին, կասկածի տակ է նրա գոյությունն իսկ: Ահավոր շատ են նմանակումները Կրիշնա Ջանարդանայից (ընդհուպ մինչև Հերովդեսի կողմից մանկան հետապնդումը), Հորուս Եգիպտացուց (ընդհուպ մինչև աշակերտի կողմից վաճառվելը) ու շատ այլ պատմական-կրոնական դեմքերից: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Կրիշնայի մասին տեքստերը մոտ վեց հազարամյակի հնություն ունեն, իսկ Հորուսի մասինները՝ հինգ, քրիստոնեություն հորինողները ժամանակ ունեին դրանք ուսումնասիրելու համար:
Ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մեկին կհամոզեմ իմ ճշմարտացիության մեջ՝ խելոք մարդիկ առանձ ինձ էլ կհասկանան (որովհետև ամեն մեկն ինքն է գտնում ԻՐ ճշմարտությունը), իսկ խաչապաշտներն այնքան համառ են իրենց մոլորության մեջ (համ էլ ի՞նձ ինչ): Սա գրում եմ այն նրանց համար, ովքեր մարդկանց քթերից բռնած ման են տալիս, իմանալով այն, ինչ գիտեմ ես:
Քրիստոնյա,  մի սրտնեղվիր, կարդալով սա: Ես քո սրտի «քրիստոսին» (ինչպես ուզում ես՝ անվանիր նրան) չեմ կարող կպնել քանի որ նրան չեմ ճանաչում:
«Ու յոթերորդ օրը Մարդը ստեղծեց աստծուն՝ իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ»:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իմ համար քրիստոնեությունը միշտ էլ եղել է ամեն չարիքի խորհրդանիշ: Ու պետք չի խոսել նրա մասին, որ մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում, սխալ են մեկնաբանում կամ սխալ են կիրառում Աստվածաշունչը՝ նույնիսկ խաչապաշտներն են պնդում, որ ամեն ծառ ըստ իր պտուղի է դատվում: Իսկ խաչապաշտության հորինվելուց հետո բավականին ծաղկուն մշակույթով քաղաքակրթությունն ընկղմվեց տգիտության, խավարի ու բռնության մեջ, որի գլխին կանգնած Հռոմի պապերի (նույնիսկ մի պապուհու, դա հաստատված փաստ է) զվարճանքների մոտ աստվածաշնչում այդքան գովազդված Բաբելոնյան Մեղքերը թվում են պարզապես ուրախ ժամանց: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Լևոն 9րդ պապն էր, որ սեփական աղջկանից տղա ունեցավ ու մշտական սեռական կապի մեջ էր այդ տղայի հետ: Երբ Հռոմի կուսանոցի գլխավոր տաճարի ավազանը չորացրեցին մաքրելու համար, նրա հատակին մի քանի հազար նորածին մանկան գանգ գտան:
> Իսկ Հռոմի եկեղեցու միակ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցի լինելու փաստն անհերքելի է, ինչ էլ ասեն տարբեր երկրների տերտերներն ու տերտերիկները: Այն ուղղակիորեն սերում է Պետրոս առաքյալից, որին ձեր սիրելի Հիսուսն է ասել. ինչ ընդունելի համարես երկրի վրա, ընդունելի կլինի երկնքում:
> Զարմանալի է նաև, որ աստվածաշնչի բազմաթիվ «պռակոլները» շատ մարդիկ արդարացնում են, ասելով, որ այն մարդկանց գրած գործ է ոէ բազմիցս խմբագրվել է: Ախր դրանով նրանք ասում են, որ քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի հավաստի հիմք ու ծննդաբանություն չունի:
> Մեր առաքելական եկեղեցուն անդրադառնալով ասեմ, որ իմ աչքերով տեսել եմ մեր սիրասուն կաթողիկոսին «Համմերի» մեջ, «ծտերով» շրջապատված:
> Այդքան գովված «առաջադեմ» Մարտին Լյութերն ասել է, որ քրիստոնյայի ամենամեծ թշնամին իր խելքն է:
> Ու իսկապես:
> «Օրհնյալ են հոգով աղքատները, քանզի նրանցն է տիրո արքայությունը»:
> Մարդկային տգիտության վրա է ծաղկել այս կրոնը:
> Անդրադառնալով Քրիստոսին, կասկածի տակ է նրա գոյությունն իսկ: Ահավոր շատ են նմանակումները Կրիշնա Ջանարդանայից (ընդհուպ մինչև Հերովդեսի կողմից մանկան հետապնդումը), Հորուս Եգիպտացուց (ընդհուպ մինչև աշակերտի կողմից վաճառվելը) ու շատ այլ պատմական-կրոնական դեմքերից: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Կրիշնայի մասին տեքստերը մոտ վեց հազարամյակի հնություն ունեն, իսկ Հորուսի մասինները՝ հինգ, քրիստոնեություն հորինողները ժամանակ ունեին դրանք ուսումնասիրելու համար:
> ...


Ում մասին ես գրում այդքան ոքևորված, հարցներ մեկը…
Մենք կրոնի, իշխանությունների ու պետությունների մասին չենք գրում։ 
Մենք խոսում ենք երկնքից իջած կյանքի մասին, ում մարդիկ չընդունեցին, ում խաչեցին ու մերժեցին։ Նրա մասին ենք խոսում ու Աստված մեռելներից հարություն տվեց, ով հայտնվեց մեր սրտերում ու փոխեց մեր իրականությունը։
Մենք խոսում ենք Նրա մասին ում ճանաչում ենք, ում հետ խորհրդակցում ենք և ում միջոցով ապրում ենք։
Ի՞նչ եք գրում, ու՞մ մասին եք խոսում։ Ճշմարտությունն եք ուզում իմանալ թե փորձում եք համոզել հակառակում։
Կարող ե՞ք մեխը թարս մեխել պատի մեջ։ Եթե ուզում եք իմանալ խնդրեմ, իսկ եթե գրում եք մի բանի մասին որ տեղյակ չեք, արդյո՞ք սա խելամիտ արարք է։
Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ եկեք իրերն անվանենք իրենց անունով, եկեք ճանաչենք ճշմարտությունը։ Եթե ես սխալվում եմ ուղղեք ինձ, եթե չգիտեմ կհարցնեմ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք։
Որքան հաճելի է երբ մարդ գրում է այն ինչ կա իր մեջ կամ հարց է գրում, ուզում է իմանալ պատասխանը այլ ոչ թե սխալը հաստատուն կերպով փորձում է պարտադրել տկարամիտներին։

----------


## Սելավի

> *Ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մեկին կհամոզեմ իմ ճշմարտացիության մեջ՝* 
> խելոք մարդիկ առանձ ինձ էլ կհասկանան (որովհետև ամեն մեկն ինքն է գտնում ԻՐ ճշմարտությունը), 
> *Քրիստոնյա,  մի սրտնեղվիր, կարդալով սա: Ես քո սրտի «քրիստոսին» (ինչպես ուզում ես՝ անվանիր նրան) չեմ կարող կպնել քանի որ նրան չեմ ճանաչում:*«


Չեմ  սրտնեղվում  սիրելի  անծանոթ  հայրենակից:
 Պարզապես  այս  անգամ  ուզում  եմ վկայություն  տալ  այն  ամենի  մասին,  ինչը  քո  ձևակերպմամբ  տգետիս  ու  մոլորյալիս   տվեց,   առայժմ  քո  չիմացած  Աստվածը:
Ուշադիր  կկարդաս  սա՝  կինո  չի,  սա  իրական  իմ  կյանքնա:  Շատ  չեմ  մանրանա  դեպքերի  մեջ,  միայն  կարևորները  կգրեմ  ինչը  իմ  պատկերացմամբ  պետք  է  աշխարհիկ  մարդուն:

Տարիներ  առաջ  ես  էլ  շատերի  նման  բիսետկեքում  «բազր»  բլոտ  խաղացող  տղա  էի,  բայց  միայն  էն  տարբերությամբ  որ  երբ  մեծ  թերզ  էի  բռնում,  մտադրված  ցույց  չէի  տալիս  որ  հակառակորդիս  փոքր  թերզը  անցներ: Սա  փոխաբերական  հասկացի:  Մինչև  դու  կմարսես  էդ  նախադասությունը,  ես  առաջ  անցնելով  ասեմ  որ  օրերից  մի  օր  հոգնելով  այդ  տախտկալի  ու  հպարտությամբ  լի  կյանքից, որտեղ  մենակ  իշխումա  հպարտությունը  ու  եսամոլությունը,  դիմացինի  աչքին  միշտ  իմաստուն  երևալու  անհագ  ցանկությունը,  անկեղծ  դիմեցի  Աստծուն  ասելով,  լսել  եմ  որ  մարդիկ  պնդում  են  թե  իբր  Դու  գոյություն  ունես,  եթե  այդպես  է  փոխի  իմ  կյանքը,  չեմ  ուզում  արժանանամ  իմ  ընկերների  բախտին,  չեմ  ուզում  ամբողջ  գիտակից  կյանքս  անցկացնել  ուղղիչ  աշխատանքայիններում,  ինչ  կլինի  Դու  ինձ  ուղղի:  
 Հետո  մի տեսակ  թեթևություն  զգացի  ու  այնպիսի  ուրախությամբ  լցվեցի   որ  զգացի  ոնց  որ  արցունքները  կոկորդումս  քարացած  լինեին:
Կարճ  ժամանակ  անց  ամուսնացա  իմ  սիրած  աղջկա հետ,  որին   բժիշկները  չէին  թույլատրում որ  երեխա  ունենա  ու  կատեգորիկ  արգելում  էին: 
Զգացի  որ  նորից  այդ  քաղցր  ու  անուշ  ձայնը  ինձ  ասում  էր  «մի  անհանգստացի  երեխա  տվողը  ես  եմ,  ոչ  թե  բժիշկը,  դու  երեխաներ  կունենաս»:
Դրանից  հետո  աղջիկ  ունեցա,  բայց  երկու  ամիս  հետո  իմ  ձեռքերով  աղջկաս  դրեցի  գերեզմանի  մեջ:  Սակայն  արդեն  մտքումս  հավատում  էի  որ  այդ  իմ  զգացած սիրալիր  ձայնը  հնարավոր  չի  որ  ինձ  խափեր: 
Որոշակի  ժամանակ  հետո  տղա  ունեցա,  սակայն՝ ավաղ,  տղաս  էլ   արժանացավ  քրոջ  բախտին:  Կինս   ու  ես   վախեցանք,  արդեն  հույսներս  կտրել  էինք  երբ  մի  մեծ  հույս  իջավ  վրաս  որ  այս  անգամ  իմ  երեխան  ողջ  կմնա:  
Ու   այդ  հույսին  հետևելով  գնացինք  առաջ,  և  Աստված  պարգևեց  մի  հրաշալի  գեղեցկությամբ  աղջիկ:
Ես  մի  աշխատանք  էի  գտել  ու  աշխատում  էի,  մի  կերպ  ծերը  ծերին  էի  հասցնում  երբ,  ինձ  ասացին  որ  տան  տերը  ռուսաստանից  վերադառնում  է  և  ես  պիտի  մի  քանի  օրում  ազատեի  այդ  տունը:  Ամբողջությամբ  խառնվել  էի  իրար,  ի՞նչ  անեմ,  ու՞ր  գնամ, բայց  բոլոր  այդ  ընթացքում  փնտրում  էի  Աստծու  երեսը  ու  դարձիալ  Աստված  երես  չթեքեց,  զգացի  որ  մի  գերբնական  ուժ    շատ  սիրալիր  ու    մեղմ  ձայնով  ասումա   «մի  անհանգստացի  ամեն  ինչ  լավ  կլինի»: 
Վերջը   մեկ  երկու  օրվա  ընթացքում    պարտքով   փող  ճարեցի  և  մի  հատ  փոքր  սենյակ  գնեցի  հանրակացարաններից  մեկում:  
Հետո  հանգամանքների  բերումով  Աստված  ինձ  հանեց  Հայաստանից:  Այդ  ամենը  ես  հստակ  զգում  էի  որ  Աստվածա  ուղղեկցում  ինձ:  Բերելով    այս  երկիրը  որտեղ  հիմա  գտնվում  եմ  ես,  մի  անգամից  ունեցա   թանկ  վճարվող  աշխատանք,  (նշեմ  որ  ես  բարձրագույն  կրթություն  չունեմ)  Սակայն   իմ  տարեկան  եկամուտը  կազմում  էր  75 հազար, $  պատկերացնում  էք  Աստծուն  չճանաչողներ  ինչա  նշանակում  սա:  Որոշ  ժամանակ  աշխատելուց  հետո,  ինձ   ղեկավար  պաշտոն  տվեցին  այդ  կոմպանիայում, և  տարեկան  եկամուտս  հասցրեցին  100  հազարի,  իսկ  ես  այդ  ամբողջ  ընթացքում  արդեն  հասցրել  էի  մոտիկից  ծանոթանալ  այդ  իմ  զգացած  ձայնի  հետ  որը  ինձ  ուղեկցումա  մինչև  հիմա:
  Հետո  Աստված  սկզբից  երազում  հետո  իրական  մեր  կյանքում  տվեց  տղայիս,  որի  անունը  դրեցինք  հենց  այն  անունը  որը  ասել  էր:
Որպեսզի  կարճ  պատկերացնեք  տղայիս  2  բառով  ասեմ,  երբ  այս տարի  առաջի  դասարան  գնաց  անգլերեն  չգիտեր  ու  չեր  հասկանում  իրան  ինչ  են  հարցնում,  բայց  ինքը  պատասխանում    էր  որ  անունս  Սարգիսա,  ինչ  էլ  հարցնեին,  միևնույննա  ինքը  պատասխանում  էր  Սարգիս:  Հետո  լացելով  եկավ  տուն  ասեց  էլ  դպրոց  չեմ  գնում,  հարցրեցինք  խի՞  ինչա  եղել,  պատասխանեց  ես  բոլորին  ասում  եմ  որ  իմ  անունը  Սարգիսա,  բայց  սաղ  դպրոցը   ինձ  «սո քյութա»    ասում,  չեմ  գնալու  էլ  դպրոց,  թող  կարողանան  անունս  ճիշտ  ասեն:  Աղջիկս  էլ  միամիտ  միամիտ  ասեց  պապ  էս  մեր  դպրոցի  երեխեքը  ոնց  որ  չտես  լինեն,  բոլոր  դասարաններից  գալիս  էին  որ  Սարգիսին  տենաին: Պատկերագրեցիք:
  Երկու  ամիս  առաջ  Աստված  ինձ  համար   առիթ  ստեղծեց  որ    ծանոթանամ  Նյու  Յուրքում  բնակվող  մուլտիմիլիոնատեր  X-ի  հետ,  նա  ինձ  ավելի  մեծ  գումարով  գործ  առաջարկեց  ու  ես  համաձայնվեցի,  նա  էլ   այդ  գործը  անելու  համար,  որպես    երաշխիք  ինձ    2  տոկոսի  սեփականատեր  սարքեց   կանտրակտով  առանց  որևիցե  գումար  վճարելու:  
Հիմա  դուք  դատեք,   Աստծուն  մերժողներ,  ոնց  էք  ինձ  ապացուցելու    Աստծու  չգոյության  մեջ:  Բուռ  բուռ  փաստեր  եք  բերում  որ  ապացուցեք  թե  իբր  Աստված  չկա, հասկացեք  դա  ինձ  համար  ծիծաղելիյա  այնքանով,  որքանով  որ  ձեր  համար  կլինի  ծիծաղելի  եթե  ասեմ    որ   դուք  էս  մոլորակում  չեք  ապրում  ու  հաստատահիմք  պնդեմ  դա,  մինչև  անգամ  «լուրջ  գիտական  փաստեր  բերեմ  որ  ձեզ  ապացուցեմ  ձեր  երկիր  մոլորակում  չլինելու  փաստը» 
 Հիմա  ես  չեմ  դուք  եք,  կարա՞ք  ժխտեք  այս  ամենը  ինչը  կատարվելա  ու  դեռ  շարունակվումա  կատարվել   իմ  կյանքում:   
Չնայած  գիտեմ,  ոնց  էլ  լինի  մի  աթեիստ  կգտնվի  որ  գիտական  սահմանում  կտա  այս  ամենին:
Լավ  եղեք  ու  փնտրեք  Աստծուն,  հավատացնում  եմ  ԿԳՏՆԵՔ:

----------


## Սելավի

Նրանք  ովքեր  չեն  վախենում  Աստծուց  ու  չճանաչելով  ծաղրում  ու  պիտակավորում  են,  խնդրում  եմ,  այդպիսի  բան  մի  արեք:  Հավատացեք  վաղ  թե  ուշ  կճանաչեք  ու  շատ  վատ  կզգաք  ձեզ:

----------


## Սելավի

Դու  ավելի  լավ  կլինի  այս  առակը  կարդա:

Հին  ժամանակներում՝  մեկը  հողոտ  ճանապահին  կանգնածա  լինում  ու  իրանից  մի  քիչ  հեռվում  կառքա  լինում  կանգնած,  էդ  պահին  ինչ  որ  թռչուններ  մոտիկ  թռչելով  ձայներ  են  արձակում  և  այդ  կառքին  գամված  ձիերը  խռտնում  են  և մեծ  արագությամբ  սլանում  են  այն  մարդու  ուղղությամբ  ով  կանգնած  էր  ճանապարհին: Այս  ամենը  նկատումա  ճանապահի  մյուս  կողմում  կանգնած  մի  մարդ  և  ամբողջ  ուժերի  լարումով  մի  կերպ  վազելով,  հասցնում  և  փրկումա  այն  մարդուն  որը  չէր  նկատել  ձիերին:
Անցնումա  տաս  տարի,  այս  փրկված  մարդը  սպանությունա  կատարում   և  նստումա  դատապարտյալի  աթոռին: 
Երբ  դատավորը  ներսա  մտնում,  այս  ամբաստանյալը  ափշած  ու   զարմացած  հայացքով  նայումա  դատավորին: 
  Երբ   դատավորը  վերջի  խոսքի  իրավունքա  տալիս  ամբաստանյալին, ամբաստանյալը  ասումա,  քաղաքացի  դատավոր Դուք  ինձ  չե՞ք  հիշում,  ես  այն  մարդն  եմ  որին  10  տարի  առաջ    փրկեցիք  մահից,  հիմա  Դուք  իմ  դատավորն  եք   մի՞  թե  պիտի  դատեք  ինձ:
 Դատավորը  ասումա  այո  ես  Ձեզ  ճանաչում  եմ,    այն  ժամանակ   ես  Ձեր  փրկիչն  էի  և  ձեզ  փրկեցի    մահից,  իսկ  դուք  գնացիք  և  ուրիշ  մեկին  սպանեցիք,  Իսկ  այժմ  ես  Ձեր  դատավորն  եմ  ու  պիտի  դատեմ  Ձեզ:
 ԵՎ  դատավորը  վճռումա  ցմահ  ազատազրկում:  


Սիրելի  մարդ  արարած,  Քրիստոսը  առաջի  անգամ  երկիր  եկավ  որպես  մատաղի  Գառ  իմ  ու  քո  համար, և  մատաղ  եղավ, իսկ  երկրորդ  անգամ  Քրիստոսը  գալույա  որպես  ահեղ  դատավոր՝  կրկին,  իմ  ու  քո  համար:

----------


## Rhayader

Կարո՞ղ է ինչ-որ մեկը բացատրել ինձ, թե ինչպես կարող է այդքան գովազդված «ճշմարիտ» հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին կոչվել քրիստոնեական, եթե այն իր մեջ է ներառում Տրնդեզը (ըստ հայ հեթանոսության՝ տոն, նվիրված այն օրվան, երբ Արի Մանը Յահվահի մոտից ետ բերեց Հազարան Հավքին ու նրա, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, ձվերը, ինչով վերադարձրեց հողին, մարդկանց ու կենդանիներին պտղաբերությունը):
Այն դեպքում, երբ Տրնդեզի նման պտղաբերության տոների մասին Աստվածաշնչում ասված է.



> «Ձեզ հետ թող չլինի մեկը, որն իր տղային կամ աղջկան կրակից անց կացնի... ...Նման բաներով զբաղվող մարդիկ Տիրոջ առաջ գարշելի են: Այդ պատճառով է, որ Տերը՝ քո Աստվածը, նրանց այդ գարշանքի համար քշում է քո առաջից»:


*(Օրինաց 18:10-12)*
Միայն թե չասեք՝ սա Հին Կտակարանից է. առաքելականները, ի տարբերություն ավետարանիչների, այն ընդունում են:
Իսկ հիմա եկեք նայենք, թե ինչքան բարի ու կոսմոպոլիտ էր մեր սիրելի Իեշուա Իոսիպովիչը. *Մարկոսի 7:24-30*-ում գրված է՝



> «...Այս կինը հեթանոս էր, փյունիկ-ասորի ազգից. աղաչում էր նրան, որ իր աղջկանից դևը հանի: Եվ հիսուսը նրան ասաց.
> -Թու՛յլ տուր, որ նախ մանուկները կշտանան, քանի որ լավ չի մանուկների հացն առնել ու շների առաջ գցել»:


Իհարկե, «սեփական ոչնչությունն աստծու առաջ զգալ ստիպելուց հետո» նա բուժեց կնոջ աղջկան: Ինչքա՜ն բարի է նա:
Եթե հավատանք Թալմուդին, Յեշուան եղել է Մարիամ անունով մի անբարոյական կնոջ զավակ, ծնվել է նրանից հետո, որ այդ կնոջը բռնաբարել է հռոմեացի զինվորների մի ամբողջ դասակ, զբաղվել է մոգությամբ, ինչի համար հալածվել է ու սպանվել:
*Մաթևոսի 9:28-34*-ում պատմվում է Գերգեսացի դիվահարի բժշկման մասին: Կարծում եմ, աստվածաշունչ կարդացածներ կհիշեն սույն զվարճալի պատմությունը, երբ Քրիստոսին իր հերթական «հրաշքի» համար քշեցին: Իսկ ովքեր չեն կարդացել՝ իրենց հետ ես քննարկելու բան չունեմ, քանի որ ամենաանսասան հավատը ունեն հենց աստվածաշունչ չկարդացած խաչապաշտերը (չար ծիծաղով ծիծաղում եմ քթիս տակ):
Դիտարկենք այս պատմությունը Լեո Տաքսիլի տեսանկյունից: Ինչպես միջնադարում, այնպես էլ այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ամեն գյուղ ուներ իր «հիմարիկը» կամ դիվահարը, որը իրականում անվնաս (հակառակ դեպքերում նրան ամբողջ գյուղով պարզապես կսպանեին) մի խելապակաս էր, առավել հաճախ՝ ընկնավոր: Այդ անձը գյուղի հետաքրքրություններից էր՝ համարվում էր, որ նրա մեջ դևեր են պտել, ինչի շնորհիվ նրա միջոցով գուշակություններ էին անում: Առավել աղքատ շրջաններում դա իսկական ոսկու հանք էր և գյուղի, և գժի համար:
Դուք իսկապե՞ս կարծում եք, որ նա կուզեր բժշկվել: Րաֆֆու «Կայծեր» վեպում պատմվում է, թե ինչպես էին մարդիկ ուզում, որ իրենք էլ նման «հիմարիկ» ունենան, որ ապրուստի միջոց դառնա իրենց համար:
Այսպիսով, Յեշուան բուժում է մեր «հիմարիկին», զրկելով նրան ապրուստից, իսկ գյուղը՝ եկամուտի միջոցներից մեկից: Բայց դրանով նրա բարությունը չի սպառվում: Դիվահարից ելած դևերին խղճալով (ինչը նրա կողմից չի ցուցադրվել ոչ մի ուրիշ դևի կամ դևերի խմբի նկատմամբ), նա դևերին բնակեցնում է գյուղի խոզերի երամակի մեջ, որի հաշվին գյուղը պետք է ապրեր ամբողջ ձմեռ: Հաշվի առեք նաև այն, որ խոզերը խիստ թանկարժեք կենդանիներ էին՝ նրանց նույնիսկ զոհ չէին մատուցում: Խոզերի մեջ նորաբնակ դևերը հանկարծ հիշում են, որ իրենք էմո են, իրենք իրենց սարից գցում են ներքև ու գնում նույն դժոխքը, որը հենց նոր մեր ամենազորիկին խնդրում էին իրենց չուղարկել: Ի միջի այլոց, խոզերի հետ միասին, նույն այն խոզերի, որոնց հաշվին ձմեռը պետք է ապրեր մեր գյուղը, որը դատապարտվեց սովի, եթե ոչ սովամահության:
Մի՞թե բնական չէ ժողովրդի դժգոհությունն այս առիթով: պատկերացնում եմ, ինչպես էր զայրացած գյուղը քարերով ու ցաքատներով քշում Իոսիպովիչին, չմոռանալով նաև նախկին դիվահարի մասին _(подайте бывшему прокаженному!(с) «Житие Браяна»)_: Բարեհաջող (իրենց համար) փախնելով գյուղի զայրույթից, Իոսիպովիչն ու իր շքախումբը կապտուկներն են տրորում, իսկ խեղճ դիվահարը (ո՞վ աշխատանք կտա նախկին գժին, մեկ էլ տեսար նորից գժվեց) խնդրում է գոնե հետը վերցնել իրեն, ինչին մեր աստվածորդին պատասխանում է, դիվահարին ուղարկելով այնտեղ, «ուր արևի լույսը չի նայում»:
Մի փոքր հիշեցնում է ընկեր Բ. Փանջունու, մի փոքր էլ՝ «մեծն կոմբինատոր» Օստապ Բենդերի, ինչպես նաև այլ զվարճաբան-շառլատանների կյանքը:
Իսկ Քրիստոսի ինչին էր պետք հարուստ ու բարոյականության հետ պրոբլեմներ ունեցող կանանց բազմությունը, որը նա իր հետ էր ման տալիս, համեստորեն լռում եմ: Հաշվի առեք, աղքատ անառակների մեղքերը նա արագ ներում էր ու բաց էր թողնում: Եթե ես նման բան անեի, կկոչվեի լավագույն դեպքում ալֆոնս: Բայց մարդու որդուն դա կարելի է, չէ՞:
Լավ, գոնե բացատրեք սա. *Մաթևոսի 13:53*-ում, *Մարկոսի 6:1-6*-ում ու *Ղուկասի 4:16-30*-ում նկարագրվում է, թե ինչպես է մեր սիրելի հրաշագործը այցելում հայրենի Նազարեթ, իրտեղ չգիտես թե ինչու վիրավորում է իրենով գայթակղված ժողովրդին, հանկարծակի թուլություն է զգում, ինչից կորցնում է հրաշագործության ձիրքը, ու չհասցնելով զարմանալ՝ քիչ է մնում, իր հոր առաջ կանգնի ժամկետից մի փոքր շուտ, համբարձվելով սխալ ուղղությամբ՝ սարից ներքև: Բայց փրկվում է, իմ կարծիքով՝ ի շնորհիվ ազգականների միջամտության:
Կամ էլ Հոնորիուս պապի գրիմուարը, որտեղ սովորեցվում է, թե ինչպես Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով կարելի է իշխանություն ձեռք բերել դևերի նկամամբ: Ասեմ, որ այնտեղ նկարագրված ծեսի մեջ մտնում է սև աքաղաղի սիրտը, աչքը, լեզուն ու փետուրը պոկելու ու Դևերի Իշխանին կանչելու մասին, ինչից առաջ պետք է մի կիլո աղոթել խաչապաշտների աստծուն ու մաքրագործվել, որպեսզի կարողանաս դևերին կառավարել, ոչ թե իրենք քեզ կառավարեն:
Կամ էլ... էհ, ինչ ասեմ, այդ կրոնի ինչին դիպչում ես՝ փուլ է գալիս:
Մարդկային մասսայական զոհե՞րն ինչպես կբացատրեք: Ժամանակին ասում էին՝ եթե անհավատներին սպանեք հանուն Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի, նրանք կմաքրվեն մեղքերից ու կգնան դրախտ: Դա էին ասում և քրիստոնեության սկզբնական շրջանում, երբ հավատափոխվել չցանկացող ամբողջ գյուղեր էին սրի մատնվում, և խաչակրաց արշավանքների ժամանակ, և ինկվիզիցիայի կողմից հերետիկոսների որսի ժամանակ:
Ի միջի այլոց, խաչակրաց արշավանքներից մեկի ժամանակ, կարծեմ Հալեպում, երբ թուրքերը պաշարել էին քաղաքը, սով սկսեց: Այդ ժամանակ տերտերները օրենք հանեցին, որ անհավատների միսն ուտողը մաքուր է աստծու առաջ: Այս հրեշավոր օրենքն աշխատեց ոչ միայն պաշարման, այլ նաև ամբողջ խաչակրաց արշավանքի ժամանակ:
Ամեն ծառը ճանաչիր ըստ իր պտուղի՝ այսպես է դատում նույնիսկ աստվածաշունչը: Սրանք են խաչապաշտության պտուղները: Ինչպիսի՞ն է նրանց ծառ-աստվածը:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ հիմա եկեք նայենք, թե ինչքան բարի ու կոսմոպոլիտ էր մեր սիրելի Իեշուա Իոսիպովիչը. *Մարկոսի 7:24-30*-ում գրված է՝
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				«...Այս կինը հեթանոս էր, փյունիկ-ասորի ազգից. աղաչում էր նրան, որ իր աղջկանից դևը հանի: Եվ հիսուսը նրան ասաց.
> -Թու՛յլ տուր, որ նախ մանուկները կշտանան, քանի որ լավ չի մանուկների հացն առնել ու շների առաջ գցել»: 
> 			
> ...


Շատ մակերեսորեն եք մոտենում հարցին և փորձում եք ուրիշներին էլ մոլորեցնել։ Նախ, Տերն այս կոպիտ թվացող խոսքերն ասում է նրա համար, որպեսզի.
ա. Կինը ցույց տա իր հավատքը (իսկ կինն, իսկապես, չվիրավորվեց, չմտածեց իր մասին, այլ շարունակում էր թախանձել սիրելի զավակի համար).
բ. Ուրիշվերը տեսնեն կնոջ հավատքն ու դաս առնեն դրանից։

Այսօր շատերն ուզում են քաղաքավարի խոսքեր լսել, ժպիտներ տեսնել, ականջը շոյող զրույցներ վարել։ Այդպիսիների մասին առաքյալը գրում է.
_քանզի պիտի գայ ժամանակ, երբ չպիտի անսան ողջամիտ վարդապետութեանը, այլ, իւրաքանչիւրն ըստ իր ցանկութիւնների, ուսուցանողներ պիտի հաւաքի իր շուրջը՝ իր ականջներին հաճելի բաներ լսելու մարմաջով_ (Բ Տիմ. 4.3)։
Նույնիսկ իմ փոքր կենսական փորձից ես գիտեմ, որ դիմացինի ժպտալը և հաճելի խոսքեր ասելը բնավ չի նշանակում, որ նա քեզ բարին է կամենում, և հակառակը՝ մարդ կարող է մռայլ դեմքով կոպիտ կամ տհաճ բան ասի քեզ, բայց նրա սիրտն այդ րոպեին ցավում է քեզ համար։

Հովհաններ Մկրտիչը մարդկանց ասում էր «իժերի ծնունդներ», փաստորեն, կոպիտ կերպով հայհոյում էր։ Սակայն Հովհաննես Մկրտչից շատ այդ մարդկանց հոգիների լուսավորության և փրկության մասին Հորդանանի ափին կանգածների մեջ չկար։




> *Մաթևոսի 9:28-34*-ում պատմվում է Գերգեսացի դիվահարի բժշկման մասին: Կարծում եմ, աստվածաշունչ կարդացածներ կհիշեն սույն զվարճալի պատմությունը, երբ Քրիստոսին իր հերթական «հրաշքի» համար քշեցին: Իսկ ովքեր չեն կարդացել՝ իրենց հետ ես քննարկելու բան չունեմ, քանի որ ամենաանսասան հավատը ունեն հենց աստվածաշունչ չկարդացած խաչապաշտերը (չար ծիծաղով ծիծաղում եմ քթիս տակ):


Ծիծաղալ, իհարկե, կարելի ցանկացած բանի վրա, բայց ուշադրությունը կորցնել պետք չէ։ Գերգեսացի դիվահարի բժշկության պատմությունը չկա Մատթեոս 9.28-34–ում, Աստվածաշունչը լա՞վ եք կարդացել։ Թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար մեջբերում եմ տեքստը (Ղուկ. 8.26–37)



> Ապա նաւարկեցին իջան գերգեսացիների երկիրը, որը Գալիլիայի հանդիպակաց կողմն է։ Եւ երբ նա ցամաք ելաւ, նրան պատահեց քաղաքից մի մարդ, որի մէջ դեւեր կային. նա երկար ժամանակ հագուստ չէր հագել եւ ոչ էլ տան մէջ էր բնակուել, այլ՝ գերեզմանների։ Եւ տեսնելով Յիսուսին՝ աղաղակեց, ընկաւ նրա առաջ եւ բարձր ձայնով ասաց. «Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից, Յիսո՛ւս, բարձրեալ Աստծու Որդի, աղաչում եմ քեզ, ինձ մի՛ տանջիր». որովհետեւ Յիսուս հրաման էր տալիս պիղծ ոգուն, որ դուրս գայ այդ մարդուց, քանի որ շատ անգամ տիրացել էր նրան, եւ նա կապւում էր շղթաներով, պահւում էր երկաթների մէջ, բայց կոտրում էր կապանքները եւ դեւից քշւում էր անբնակ վայրեր։ Յիսուս հարցրեց նրան եւ ասաց. «Անունդ ի՞նչ է»։ Եւ նա ասաց. «Լեգէոն». որովհետեւ նրա մէջ շատ դեւեր էին մտել. աղաչում էին նրան, որ հրաման չտայ իրենց, որ անդունդ գնան։ Եւ այնտեղ մեծ թուով խոզերի մի երամակ կար, որ արածում էր լերան վրայ։ Աղաչեցին նրան, որ հրաման տայ իրենց՝ գնալ մտնել նրանց մէջ։ Եւ նա թոյլատրեց նրանց, եւ դեւերը դուրս եկան այդ մարդուց ու մտան խոզերի մէջ. եւ երամակը գահաւանդից դիմեց դէպի ծովակ ու խեղդուեց։ Երբ խոզարածները տեսան պատահածները, փախան եւ պատմեցին քաղաքում ու ագարակներում։ Եւ երբ մարդիկ դուրս եկան կատարուածները տեսնելու եւ եկան Յիսուսի մօտ ու գտան այն մարդուն, որից դեւերը ելել էին, - որը հագնուած եւ զգաստացած՝ նստած էր Յիսուսի ոտքերի մօտ, - վախեցան։ Նրանք, որ ականատես էին եղել, պատմեցին նրանց, թէ ինչպէս փրկուեց դիւահարը։ Եւ գերգեսացիների երկրի շրջակայքում գտնուող ամբողջ բնակչութիւնը աղաչում էր Յիսուսին՝ հեռու գնալ իրենց սահմաններից, որովհետեւ մեծ վախով տագնապում էին։ Եւ նա նաւակ նստելով՝ վերադարձաւ։ Այն մարդը, որից դեւերը դուրս էին եկել, աղաչում էր նրան, որ ինքը նրա հետ շրջի։ Բայց Յիսուս արձակեց նրան եւ ասաց. «Վերադարձի՛ր քո տունը եւ պատմի՛ր, ինչ որ Աստուած արեց քեզ համար»։ Նա գնաց քաղաք եւ տարածում էր այն, ինչ Յիսուս արեց իրեն։





> Դիտարկենք այս պատմությունը Լեո Տաքսիլի տեսանկյունից: Ինչպես միջնադարում, այնպես էլ այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ամեն գյուղ ուներ իր «հիմարիկը» կամ դիվահարը, որը իրականում անվնաս (հակառակ դեպքերում նրան ամբողջ գյուղով պարզապես կսպանեին) մի խելապակաս էր, առավել հաճախ՝ ընկնավոր: Այդ անձը գյուղի հետաքրքրություններից էր՝ համարվում էր, որ նրա մեջ դևեր են պտել, ինչի շնորհիվ նրա միջոցով գուշակություններ էին անում: Առավել աղքատ շրջաններում դա իսկական ոսկու հանք էր և գյուղի, և գժի համար:
> Դուք իսկապե՞ս կարծում եք, որ նա կուզեր բժշկվել:


Այո, կցանկանար։ Մոռացել եք նշել, որ «նա կապւում էր շղթաներով, պահւում էր երկաթների մէջ, բայց կոտրում էր կապանքները եւ դեւից քշւում էր անբնակ վայրեր»։ Սա «հիմարիկ» չէր, որով զվարճանում էր գյուղը այլ բնակչության համար վտանգավոր մարդ, այլապես նրան շղթաներով չէին կապի։ Չեմ կարծում նաև, որ նրան հաճելի էր գերեզմաններով քարշ գալը և շղթաներով կապվելը։ Իհարկե, այդպիսի մարդը կցանկանար ազատվել այդ վիճակից։




> Այսպիսով, Յեշուան բուժում է մեր «հիմարիկին», զրկելով նրան ապրուստից, իսկ գյուղը՝ եկամուտի միջոցներից մեկից:


Ո՞ր ապրուստից։ Մերկ և շղթայակա՞պ։ 




> Բայց դրանով նրա բարությունը չի սպառվում: Դիվահարից ելած դևերին խղճալով (ինչը նրա կողմից չի ցուցադրվել ոչ մի ուրիշ դևի կամ դևերի խմբի նկատմամբ), նա դևերին բնակեցնում է գյուղի խոզերի երամակի մեջ, որի հաշվին գյուղը պետք է ապրեր ամբողջ ձմեռ:


Մի ավելացրեք այն, ինչ չկա Ավետարանում։ Որտե՞ղ է գրված, որ Հիսուս թույտ տվեց դևերին խոզերի մեջ մտնել՝ նրանց նկատմամբ խղճահարությունից դրդված։




> Հաշվի առեք նաև այն, որ խոզերը խիստ թանկարժեք կենդանիներ էին՝ նրանց նույնիսկ զոհ չէին մատուցում:


Խոզերը ոչ միայն թանկարժեք չէին, այլև պիղծ։ Հրեաները դրանց չէին ուտում. դա արգելված էր Հին Ուխտում։ Իհարկե, նրանց զոհ չէին մատուցում, բայց, իհարկե, ոչ նրանց «թանկարժեքության» պատճառով. անմաքուր կենդանիները զոհ մատուցել չէր կարելի։




> Խոզերի մեջ նորաբնակ դևերը հանկարծ հիշում են, որ իրենք էմո են, իրենք իրենց սարից գցում են ներքև ու գնում նույն դժոխքը, որը հենց նոր մեր ամենազորիկին խնդրում էին իրենց չուղարկել: Ի միջի այլոց, խոզերի հետ միասին, նույն այն խոզերի, որոնց հաշվին ձմեռը պետք է ապրեր մեր գյուղը, որը դատապարտվեց սովի, եթե ոչ սովամահության:


Չեմ կարծում, որ գյուղի ողջ ունեցած–չունեցածը այդ խոզերն էին։  :Think:  Որտեղի՞ց եք եզրակացրել, որ դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել ձմեռնամուտին։




> Մի՞թե բնական չէ ժողովրդի դժգոհությունն այս առիթով:


Կրկի՞ն փորձում եք խաբել։ Բնակիչները ոչ, թե բարկացած էին, այլ վախեցած (տես Ղուկ. 8.36-37)։




> պատկերացնում եմ, ինչպես էր զայրացած գյուղը քարերով ու ցաքատներով քշում Իոսիպովիչին, չմոռանալով նաև նախկին դիվահարի մասին _(подайте бывшему прокаженному!(с) «Житие Браяна»)_:


Ես մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ դուք Աստվածաշունչը քիչ թե շատ լուրջ կերպով ուսումնասիրել եք։ Եվ այսպիսի գիտելիքներով «չկարդացածների հետ խոսելու բան չունե՞ք»։ Հարգելիս, որտեղի՞ց եք հնարել, որ գերգեսացիները կամ շրջակա գյուղերի բնակիչները քարկոծում էին Հիսուսին։ Հստակ գրված է, որ Նա ինքը նստեց նավակը և հեռացավ նրանց սահմաններից՝ ըստ իրենց խնդրանքի։




> Իսկ Քրիստոսի ինչին էր պետք հարուստ ու բարոյականության հետ պրոբլեմներ ունեցող կանանց բազմությունը, որը նա իր հետ էր ման տալիս, համեստորեն լռում եմ: Հաշվի առեք, աղքատ անառակների մեղքերը նա արագ ներում էր ու բաց էր թողնում: Եթե ես նման բան անեի, կկոչվեի լավագույն դեպքում ալֆոնս: Բայց մարդու որդուն դա կարելի է, չէ՞:


Կանայք ինքնակամ էին հետևում Նրան, ինչպես նաև՝ աշակերտները, «ծառայում էին նրան իրենց ստացվածքով»։ Այդ կանանցից մեկը, Շուշանը, ամուսին էլ ուներ, և չեմ կարծում, որ հրեա տղամարդը ձեզանից պակաս «թասիբ» ունենար՝ իր կնոջը կասկածելի տղամարդուն հետևել թողելու համար։ Բայց նա գիտեր, որ Տերը սուրբ է։




> Լավ, գոնե բացատրեք սա. *Մաթևոսի 13:53*-ում, *Մարկոսի 6:1-6*-ում ու *Ղուկասի 4:16-30*-ում նկարագրվում է, թե ինչպես է մեր սիրելի հրաշագործը այցելում հայրենի Նազարեթ, իրտեղ չգիտես թե ինչու վիրավորում է իրենով գայթակղված ժողովրդին


Հավանաբար, ժողովուրդն այն ձեր նման դյուրազգաց է եղել։ Ես, օրինակ չեմ կարող հասկանալ՝ ինչի՞ց վիրավորվեց այդ ժողովուրդը։




> հանկարծակի թուլություն է զգում, ինչից կորցնում է հրաշագործության ձիրքը,


Մարկոսը գրում է «Եւ չէր կարողանում այնտեղ որեւէ զօրաւոր գործ կատարել, այլ քիչ թուով հիւանդների վրայ ձեռք դնելով՝ նրանց բժշկում էր»։
Նախ, այստեղից երևում է, որ այնուամենայնիվ բժշկություններ եղան, թեև քիչ։ Երկրորդ՝ իրոք, Տիրոջը,  մարդու վրա հրաշք կատարելու համար պետք էր այդ մարդու հավատքըէ որպես իր զորության լծակից։ Եվ դա զարմանալի չէ՝ հարկադրաբար որևէ բան անել Աստված ոչ ոքի չի ստիպում, քանի որ մարդն ունի ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն։




> Կամ էլ Հոնորիուս պապի գրիմուարը...


Դուք մտադիր եք այստեղ քննարկել Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի՞ն և նրա հանցանքնե՞րը։ Ոչ ոք չի ժխտում, որ քրիստոնեական նորմերը և հավատամքը բազում անգամ խեղաթյուրվել, ի չարիք են օգտագործվել հենց եկեղեցականների կողմից։ Բայց սա ուրիշ հարց է։ Դրանից բնավ չի հետևում, որ իրենք՝ նորմերը, վատն են, կամ մահաբեր։ Այս թեման նվիրված է քրիստոնեությանը, նրա դրույթներին, քարոզությանը։ Թե ինչքանով են հետևել կամ հետևում դրանց մարդիկ՝ այլ հարց է։

----------


## Rhayader

> Շատ մակերեսորեն եք մոտենում հարցին և փորձում եք ուրիշներին էլ մոլորեցնել։ Նախ, Տերն այս կոպիտ թվացող խոսքերն ասում է նրա համար, որպեսզի.
> ա. Կինը ցույց տա իր հավատքը (իսկ կինն, իսկապես, չվիրավորվեց, չմտածեց իր մասին, այլ շարունակում էր թախանձել սիրելի զավակի համար).
> բ. Ուրիշվերը տեսնեն կնոջ հավատքն ու դաս առնեն դրանից։


Ինձ մեկը նման բան ասեր, շտապ կգնար նախահայրերին հանդիպելու: Բա ու՞ր կորան աստծու առաջ հավասար մարդիկ ու բարի սամարացիները:




> Հովհաններ Մկրտիչը մարդկանց ասում էր «իժերի ծնունդներ», փաստորեն, կոպիտ կերպով հայհոյում էր։ Սակայն Հովհաննես Մկրտչից շատ այդ մարդկանց հոգիների լուսավորության և փրկության մասին Հորդանանի ափին կանգածների մեջ չկար։


Հովհաննես Մկրտչին հուդայական ժամանակագրությունը հիշում է որպես հարբեցող ու դիվահար:




> Ծիծաղալ, իհարկե, կարելի ցանկացած բանի վրա, բայց ուշադրությունը կորցնել պետք չէ։ Գերգեսացի դիվահարի բժշկության պատմությունը չկա Մատթեոս 9.28-34–ում, Աստվածաշունչը լա՞վ եք կարդացել։


Ասենք թե թվերն եմ խառնել՝ 9.28-34-ի փոխարեն՝ 8.28-34:
Պատմությունը գրի են առել խաչապաշտները, իհարկե կմգացնեին գույներն ու կարդարացնեին Իոսիպովիչին:




> Խոզերը ոչ միայն թանկարժեք չէին, այլև պիղծ։ Հրեաները դրանց չէին ուտում. դա արգելված էր Հին Ուխտում։ Իհարկե, նրանց զոհ չէին մատուցում, բայց, իհարկե, ոչ նրանց «թանկարժեքության» պատճառով. անմաքուր կենդանիները զոհ մատուցել չէր կարելի։


Դա հեթանոսական գյուղ էր, այլապես ընտանի խոզերի երամակն ի՞նչ գործ ուներ գյուղի մոտ: Իսկ Իոսիպովիչն իր հերթին ասել է, որ մարդու մեջ դրսից մտնողը նրան չի պղծի, այդպիսով հանելով հուդայական արգելքը շատ բաների նկատմամբ, այդ թվում նաև խոզերի:
*Մարկոս 7:14-23*, եթե կուզես:



> Չեմ կարծում, որ գյուղի ողջ ունեցած–չունեցածը այդ խոզերն էին։  Որտեղի՞ց եք եզրակացրել, որ դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել ձմեռնամուտին։


Ձմեռնամուտը կապ չունի: Խոզերին ամբողջ տարի չաղացնում են, որ ձմեռը մորթեն:



> Ես մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ դուք Աստվածաշունչը քիչ թե շատ լուրջ կերպով ուսումնասիրել եք։ Եվ այսպիսի գիտելիքներով «չկարդացածների հետ խոսելու բան չունե՞ք»։ Հարգելիս, որտեղի՞ց եք հնարել, որ գերգեսացիները կամ շրջակա գյուղերի բնակիչները քարկոծում էին Հիսուսին։ Հստակ գրված է, որ Նա ինքը նստեց նավակը և հեռացավ նրանց սահմաններից՝ ըստ իրենց խնդրանքի։


Շատ ավելի լուրջ, քան կկարծես, պարզապես միայն դրանով չեմ սահմանափակվել:



> Կանայք ինքնակամ էին հետևում Նրան, ինչպես նաև՝ աշակերտները, «ծառայում էին նրան իրենց ստացվածքով»։ Այդ կանանցից մեկը, Շուշանը, ամուսին էլ ուներ, և չեմ կարծում, որ հրեա տղամարդը ձեզանից պակաս «թասիբ» ունենար՝ իր կնոջը կասկածելի տղամարդուն հետևել թողելու համար։ Բայց նա գիտեր, որ Տերը սուրբ է։


Համաձայն եմ, ինքնակամ էին հետևում: 
Ապոկրիֆները եթե կարդաս, օրինակ՝ Մագթաղինացու ավետարանը, կարծիքդ կփոխես այդ կանանց էության ու նշանակության վերաբերյալ:




> Դուք մտադիր եք այստեղ քննարկել Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի՞ն և նրա հանցանքնե՞րը։ Ոչ ոք չի ժխտում, որ քրիստոնեական նորմերը և հավատամքը բազում անգամ խեղաթյուրվել, ի չարիք են օգտագործվել հենց եկեղեցականների կողմից։ Բայց սա ուրիշ հարց է։ Դրանից բնավ չի հետևում, որ իրենք՝ նորմերը, վատն են, կամ մահաբեր։ Այս թեման նվիրված է քրիստոնեությանը, նրա դրույթներին, քարոզությանը։ Թե ինչքանով են հետևել կամ հետևում դրանց մարդիկ՝ այլ հարց է։


Ես ընդամենը դատում եմ ծառն ըստ պտուղի:
Կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչու Աստվածաշնչում Քրիստոսի օրոք նշված երկու Հերովդեսներից ոչ մեկը չի իշխել Հիսուսի օրոք՝ մեկը կարծեմ հիսուսի ծնվելուց 20 տարի առաջ էր մեռել, մյուսն էլ ծնվեց 20 տարի խաչվելուց հետո:

----------


## Monk

*Needles In Eyes*, կան բազմաթիվ կրոնական, փիլիսոփայական, գիտական, քաղաքական և նմանատիպ բազմաթիվ այլ մոտեցումներ, համակարգեր, տեսություններ, գաղափարներ և այլն, որոնք ինձ համար լիովին անընդունելի են: Բայց դրանց նկատմամբ արտահայտվելիս միշտ կարևոր եմ նկատում հարգել դիմացինի զգացումները և ընդդիմախոսելիս երբեք չանցնել վիրավորանքների: Լեոտաքսիլյան ոճով համեմված Ձեր գրառումներում ավելի շատ վիրավորանք ու ծաղր կա, քան լուրջ փաստարկներ: Կխնդրեի հաշվի առնել, որ քրիստոնյաները կամ, ինչպես Դուք եք սիրում ասել, խաչապաշտները, վերացական հասկացություն չեն, այլ Ձեզ պես ռեալ և արժանապատվություն ունեցող մարդիկ, որոնց համար նվիրական արժեքների մասին այդքան հեշտ ու հանգիստ արտահայտվում եք Դուք: Ես երբեք դեմ չեմ լուրջ քննարկումների, և միշտ էլ ցանկալի է լուրջ և բանիմաց ընդդիմախոս ունենալը: Կխնդրեի մի փոքր վերանայել Ձեր արտահայտման կերպը, և այդ ժամանակ թերևս հնարավոր դառնա նորմալ քաղաքակիրթ բանավեճ սկսելը, հակառակ դեպքում մենք առնվազն չենք հասկանա իրար:

----------


## Rhayader

> *Needles In Eyes*, կան բազմաթիվ կրոնական, փիլիսոփայական, գիտական, քաղաքական և նմանատիպ բազմաթիվ այլ մոտեցումներ, համակարգեր, տեսություններ, գաղափարներ և այլն, որոնք ինձ համար լիովին անընդունելի են: Բայց դրանց նկատմամբ արտահայտվելիս միշտ կարևոր եմ նկատում հարգել դիմացինի զգացումները և ընդդիմախոսելիս երբեք չանցնել վիրավորանքների: Լեոտաքսիլյան ոճով համեմված Ձեր գրառումներում ավելի շատ վիրավորանք ու ծաղր կա, քան լուրջ փաստարկներ: Կխնդրեի հաշվի առնել, որ քրիստոնյաները կամ, ինչպես Դուք եք սիրում ասել, խաչապաշտները, վերացական հասկացություն չեն, այլ Ձեզ պես ռեալ և արժանապատվություն ունեցող մարդիկ, որոնց համար նվիրական արժեքների մասին այդքան հեշտ ու հանգիստ արտահայտվում եք Դուք: Ես երբեք դեմ չեմ լուրջ քննարկումների, և միշտ էլ ցանկալի է լուրջ և բանիմաց ընդդիմախոս ունենալը: Կխնդրեի մի փոքր վերանայել Ձեր արտահայտման կերպը, և այդ ժամանակ թերևս հնարավոր դառնա նորմալ քաղաքակիրթ բանավեճ սկսելը, հակառակ դեպքում մենք առնվազն չենք հասկանա իրար:


Պրոբլեմը կայանում է նրանում, որ ես անկեղծորեն ատում եմ քրիստոնեությունը, պայքարում եմ նրա դեմ, ինչպես քրիստոնյաներն ն պայքարում աղանդների դեմ (ու դրա համար պակաս չաղ հիմնավորումներ չունեմ), ու առանձնապես տաք զգացմունքներ չեմ տածում քրիստոնյաների նկատմամբ:
...
Անհեթեթության ու տգիտության վրա հիմնված կրոն, որը մարդկանց մղել է բռնության արդեն 2000 տարի: Կրիշնա Ջանարդանայի ծնած հավատը, որով սկսեց Կալի Յուգան:
Մոնկ, դու լա՞վ ես ուսումնասիրել, ասենք, հինդուիզմը: Փորձե՞լ ես տապասի կուտակման էությունը համատեղել քրիստոնեության վաղ շրջանի պատմության հետ: Տեսնել քրիստոսի աստվածանալու գինը:
Ես լուրջ սկսեցի սրա մասին մտածել Հ. Լ. Օլդիի "Черный Баламут" գրքից հետո:
...
Որպես դևերի էությունը իմացող մարդ ասեմ, որ դևը քշելու ու ղեկավարելու համար կամ պետք է ճանաչել դևին ու տալ նրա անունը, կամ էլ դևերի արքաներից լինել:
Ինչ էլ ասեն աջակողմյա կրոնները, դուալիստական բալանս միշտ էլ կա:

----------


## Սելավի

> ...
> Որպես դևերի էությունը իմացող մարդ ասեմ, որ դևը քշելու ու ղեկավարելու համար կամ պետք է ճանաչել դևին ու տալ նրա անունը, կամ էլ դևերի արքաներից լինել (ինչի մեջ մեղադրում են Իեշուային ու նա պարզապես «կռուտիտ է լինում»), ոչ թե լինել ինչ-որ Իեշուա Իոսիպովիչ:
> Ինչ էլ ասեն աջակողմյա կրոնները, դուալիստական բալանս միշտ էլ կա:


Փաստորեն  դու  ընդունում  էս  որ  գոյություն  ունեն  դևեր,  ինչպես  նաև  դու  ինքդ  քեզ  համարում  էս  դևերի  էությունը  իմացող  մարդ,  սակայն  տրամաբանությունը  հուշում  է  որ  դու  լինելով  մեզ նման  մահկանացու,  ինչպե՞ս  կարողացար   իմանալ  դևերի  էությունը  եթե  դու  ինքդ  դրանց  հետ  հաղորդ  չէս:  
Ու  մի  հարց  քեզ,  եթե  դու  ընդունում  էս  դևերի  առկայությունը  որը  կա  ու  գոյություն  ունի,   ի՞նչ  էս  համարում  նրանց,   ովքե՞ր  են  դրանք,  ու  եթե  գաղտնիք  չի  ինչպես  են  քեզ  դիմում,  եթե  այդպես  կարելի  է  ասել,  քանզի  քո  որոշ  գրառումներից  գիտեմ  որ  դու  սատանիս  էս  ու  սատանային  էս  պաշտում  դու  անձամբ,  ճանաչում է՞ս  իրան  ում  պաշտում  էս:

----------


## Monk

> Պրոբլեմը կայանում է նրանում, որ ես անկեղծորեն ատում եմ քրիստոնեությունը, պայքարում եմ նրա դեմ, ինչպես քրիստոնյաներն ն պայքարում աղանդների դեմ (ու դրա համար պակաս չաղ հիմնավորումներ չունեմ), ու առանձնապես տաք զգացմունքներ չեմ տածում քրիստոնյաների նկատմամբ:
> Ի միջի այլոց, ես լիքը փաստեր ու աստվածաշնչյան «բլթեր» նշեցի, ինչի վրա դուք համառորեն հրաժարվում եք ուշադրություն դարձնել:


Needles In Eyes, ես չեմ ասում սկսեք տաք զգացմունքներ տածել կամ դադարեք քրիստոնեությունը ատելուց: Դա Ձեր որոշելիքն է: Բայց հաշվի առեք, որ մեր ազգի մեծ մասը քրիստոնյա են, այս ֆորումում նույնպես քրիստոնյաներ կան: Դուք կարող եք ատել մեզ, դրա մեջ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, բայց չեք կարող *չհարգել* մեզ. խոսքս սրա մասին է: Դա նաև կարևոր գրավական է, որ չնվազի Ձեր նկատմամբ մեր հարգանքը: 
Ձեր նշածներին ես ուշադրություն դարձրել եմ, բայց նախընտրում եմ լսել Ձեր առարկությունները, ոչ թե Լեո Տաքսիլի ցինիզմը:

----------


## Monk

Ասածիս մի հավելում անեմ, որ նպատակս ավելի պարզ լինի: Ֆորումի իմաստը ես տեսնում եմ նորմալ երկխոսության մեջ, ոչ թե, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, իրար <քլնգելու> կամ իրար վրա <ղժժալու> մեջ, եթե նույնիսկ դա արվում է ոչ անձնավորված կերպով: Անգամ ամենասուր քննադատությունը չպիտի դուրս գա կոռեկտության սահմաններից:

----------


## ars83

> Ափսոս քրիստոնեության մեջ ոչ մի տեղ դրա մասին չի նշվում:


Վատ ես ուսումնասիրել, ուրեմն։ Կարդա, օրինակ, Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Քրիստոնեականը՝ http://araratian-tem.am/media/Miqely...istoneakan.pdf




> Հովհաննես Մկրտչին հուդայական ժամանակագրությունը հիշում է որպես հարբեցող ու դիվահար:


Ակնհայտ բան է, որ հրեաներն ամեն կերպ մրոտել են Հովհաննես Մկրտչի, Առաքյալների, Աստվածամոր և Քրիստոսի պատկերները. չէ՞ որ նրանք աղանդ էին համարում և հալածում էին նրանց։ Զարմանալի չէ, որ ամեն կերպ փորձել են խեղաթյուրել փաստերը։ Հիմա դու հուդայականությա՞ն հետևորդ ես։




> Ապոկրիֆները եթե կարդաս, օրինակ՝ Մագթաղինացու ավետարանը, կարծիքդ կփոխես այդ կանանց էության ու նշանակության վերաբերյալ:


Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ այդ պարականոն գիրքը մագդաղենացին է գրել։ Արդեն իսկ Պողոս առաքյալը նշում է, որ «այս թուղթն իմ ձեռքով է գրված, Պողոսի», որովհետև այդ ժամանակներում բազմաթիվ «Պողոս առաքյալի ուղղերձներ» էին հայտնվել՝ անհայտ հեղինակների կողմից գրված և կասկածելի բովանդակությւոն ունեցող։




> Կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչու Աստվածաշնչում Քրիստոսի օրոք նշված երկու Հերովդեսներից ոչ մեկը չի իշխել Հիսուսի օրոք՝ մեկը կարծեմ հիսուսի ծնվելուց 20 տարի առաջ էր մեռել, մյուսն էլ ծնվեց 20 տարի խաչվելուց հետո:


Եթե կարելի է որևէ աղբյուրի վրա հղում տուր, որը հաստատի այս գրածը։

Շատ չեմ գրում, որպեսզի առիթը չօգտագործես հերթական կեղտի տարափը տեղելու համար։ Մի բան միայն պետք է նշեմ։ Ինչու՞ քրիստոնեության հակառակորդներին և աղանդներին հանգիստ չի տալիս Աստվածամայրը։  :Think:  Ինչ կեղտ ասես չեն կպցնի, ինչ կերպով ասես չեն պախարակի։ Վերջիվերջո, բարոյական չէ *մորը* վիրավորելը։ Ցանկացած մարդու համար ամենանվիրական էակներից է մայրը (քեզ համար մի՞թե այդպես չէ)։ 
Հրեաները նույնիսկ փորձում էին հրդեհել այն տունը, որտեղ ապրում էր Աստվածամայրը։ Դու էլ անգամ Նրա հիշատակի հետ ես պայքարում։

----------


## Rhayader

> Վատ ես ուսումնասիրել, ուրեմն։ Կարդա, օրինակ, Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Քրիստոնեականը՝ http://araratian-tem.am/media/Miqely...istoneakan.pdf


Հերթական հեքիաթը:
Բացի դրանից, մի մոռացիր, որ միակ իսկական քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին կաթոլիկն է (չկրկնեմ, թե ինչու), իսկ մնացածը ընդամենը աղանդներ են: Թե՞ կարծում եք, որ եթե եհովայի վկաները ձեզանից մեծաթիվ ու ուժեղ դառնան, կդադարեն աղանդ լինելուց: Չնայած, կդադարեն, ինչպես խաչապաշտները դարձան, թեև ընդամենը աղանդ էին:




> Հիմա դու հուդայականությա՞ն հետևորդ ես։


Ոչ մի դեպքում, ես Կաբալայի այնպիսի ուղղություն եմ ուսումնասիրում, որը մահվան սպառնալիքով արգելված է հուդայականների մոտ:




> Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ այդ պարականոն գիրքը մագդաղենացին է գրել։ Արդեն իսկ Պողոս առաքյալը նշում է, որ «այս թուղթն իմ ձեռքով է գրված, Պողոսի», որովհետև այդ ժամանակներում բազմաթիվ «Պողոս առաքյալի ուղղերձներ» էին հայտնվել՝ անհայտ հեղինակների կողմից գրված և կասկածելի բովանդակությւոն ունեցող։


Ավելի հավանական է ապոկրիֆների ճշմարտացիությունը, քան կանոնիկ ավետարաններինը, քանի որ դրանք և պատկանում են նույն ժամանակաշրջանին, համ էլ չեն խմբագրվել հռոմեացիների կողմից, ի տարբերություն վերջինիս:
Նույն հավանականությամբ էլ ես եմ կարող ասել՝ իսկ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ Պողոսի թղթերն էլ հենց Պողոսն է գրել:





> Ցանկացած մարդու համար ամենանվիրական էակներից է մայրը (քեզ համար մի՞թե այդպես չէ)։


Քրիստոսը արդեն մա՞րդ դառավ:

...
Լավ, ինչի՞ եք խուսափում Տրնդեզի թեմայից: Կամ, ինչի՞ են կաթոլիկները Սուրբ Ծնունդը տեղափոխել Արևի Տոնի օրը: Կամ, ինչի՞ է Քրիստոսը ինքն իրեն անվանում Վաղորդայն Աստղ (Էրոսֆոր, Լյուցիֆեր):
...
Կամ էլ, ես ախր ձեր բոլոր գրածներին գանի կետով հասցնում եմ, պատասխանում եմ, իսկ դուք ընկած կեղտ եք ման գալիս, իսկ նրա մասին, ինչին ոչ մի բան չես կարող ասել, լռում եք:
...
Բանավեճի խելոք տեխնիկա եք ընտրել, բայց ակնհայտ է, որ հաղթանակ եք փնտրում, ոչ թե ճշմարտություն:
Ինձ հաղթել դուք չեք կարող՝ ես ճշմարտություն եմ փնտրում, ու ինչ էլ այն լինի, կհաղթեմ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մեզ Հայերիս համար Քրիստոնեություն բացարձակ ուսմունք է ,կորցնելով այն կդաթարենք որպես ազգ և էթնոս գոյություն ունենալուց:
Մնացածը մանր մունր բաներ են ,մենք երկու զենք ունենք  Քրիստոնեություն և լեզու:
Այս երկուսից մեկնու մեկի կորուստը ճակատագրական է մեզ համար ,այս մասին գիտի մեր թշնամին դրա համար մենք ապրում ենք հայաստանից դուրս ,դրա համար է որ տարբեր աղանդները հոշոտում են մեզ ,զգոն կացեք,զգոն..........

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե կարելի է որևէ աղբյուրի վրա հղում տուր, որը հաստատի այս գրածը։


http://www.lib.ru/HRISTIAN/ATH/TAKSIL/funnybbl.txt
Քեզ սրանից ավելին պետք էլ չի, մեկ է կասես՝ սուտ է:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեզ Հայերիս համար Քրիստոնեություն բացարձակ ուսմունք է ,կորցնելով այն կդաթարենք որպես ազգ և էթնոս գոյություն ունենալուց:
> Մնացածը մանր մունր բաներ են ,մենք երկու զենք ունենք  Քրիստոնեություն և լեզու:
> Այս երկուսից մեկնու մեկի կորուստը ճակատագրական է մեզ համար ,այս մասին գիտի մեր թշնամին դրա համար մենք ապրում ենք հայաստանից դուրս ,դրա համար է որ տարբեր աղանդները հոշոտում են մեզ ,զգոն կացեք,զգոն..........


Դուք արդեն մի անգամ կորցրել եք ձեր հավատը, ու դեռ շարունակում եք գոյություն ունենալ: Այնպես որ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի:
...
Քո ասածի հաշվին էլ հիմա տերտերները ապրում են: Իսկ Ճշմարտությունը ոչ մեկին էլ չի հետաքրքրում:
Ճիշտ է ասված, Կալի Յուգայում Արտխա-Օգուտը կգերակշռի Դհարմա-Օրենքին ու Կամա-Սիրուն:
Բայց վախեցեք այն պահից, երբ փախչեք դեպի Մոքշա, երբ աշխարհը դատարկվի Ճշմարտությունից, Ուժից ու Ստեղծագործումից: Ձեր աշխարհը. ես արդեն տեսել եմ այդ Տիամատն ու վերածնվել եմ Կրիտա Յուգայում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Դուք արդեն մի անգամ կորցրել եք ձեր հավատը, ու դեռ շարունակում եք գոյություն ունենալ: Այնպես որ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի:
> ...
> Քո ասածի հաշվին էլ հիմա տերտերները ապրում են: Իսկ Ճշմարտությունը ոչ մեկին էլ չի հետաքրքրում:
> Ճիշտ է ասված, Կալի Յուգայում Արտխա-Օգուտը կգերակշռի Դհարմա-Օրենքին ու Կամա-Սիրուն:
> Բայց վախեցեք այն պահից, երբ փախչեք դեպի Մոքշա, երբ աշխարհը դատարկվի Ճշմարտությունից, Ուժից ու Ստեղծագործումից: Ձեր աշխարհը. ես արդեն տեսել եմ այդ Տիամատն ու վերածնվել եմ Կրիտա Յուգայում:


Հայ էթնոսը ճշմարիտ հավատը չի կորցրել,բոլոր նրանք ովքեր պետք է,  գիտեն այս փաստը այդ թվում Հռոմի Պապ, Սինագոգ, Իսլամ, Հինդուիզմ:
Իսկ մնացածը այս ճշմարտության հետ կապ է չունի , այսինքն ունի,  սակայն  պատ րաստված բոլոր նրանց համար ովքեր պայքարում են այս ճշմարտության դեմ :

----------


## Rhayader

Վանական ջան, ավելի քան 2000 տարի առաջ հայերը կորցրել են իրենց հավատն ու դառել են աղանդավորական:
Ես չեմ պնդում, որ հայ հեթանոսությունն է ճշմարիտ հավատ: Երբեք նրա հետևորդ չեմ եղել, դա արդեն շատ բան է ասում:
Գրառմանդ մնացած մասն անհասկանալի էր:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական ջան, ավելի քան 2000 տարի առաջ հայերը կորցրել են իրենց հավատն ու դառել են աղանդավորական:
> Ես չեմ պնդում, որ հայ հեթանոսությունն է ճշմարիտ հավատ: Երբեք նրա հետևորդ չեմ եղել, դա արդեն շատ բան է ասում:
> Գրառմանդ մնացած մասն անհասկանալի էր:


Իսկ ինչ՞ է տեղի ունեցել 2000 տարի առաջ:
Մի քանի անգամ հարցրել եմ քննարկումների ժամանակ, ինչ՞ է «հեթանոսությունը» պատասխան չեմ ստացել, մի գուցե հիմա ստանամ,քեզանից: :Think: 
Հատկապես ինչն՞ է անհասկանալի

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ինչ՞ է տեղի ունեցել 2000 տարի առաջ:
> Մի քանի անգամ հարցրել եմ քննարկումների ժամանակ, ինչ՞ է «հեթանոսությունը» պատասխան չեմ ստացել, մի գուցե հիմա ստանամ,քեզանից:
> Հատկապես ինչն՞ է անհասկանալի


Հեթանոսություն չկա իրականում, քրիստոնյաները այդպես են անվանում բոլոր հին բազմաստվածային կրոնները:

Այսպես կոչված հեթանոսական կրոնները ծնվում են կոնկրետ ժողովրդի կենցաղից, ֆոլկլյորից ու պատմությունից և ունեն ուժեղ մշակութային հիմք: Այդ կրոնները հակված չեն ժողովրդից առանձին տարածվել: Ի հակադրում դրա, քրիստոնեությունը պարազիտ է: Նա յուրացնում է այլ մշակույթների ու կրոնների տարրեր, բռնություն է կիրառում, որ կենդանի մնա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Լավ, ինչի՞ եք խուսափում Տրնդեզի թեմայից: Կամ, ինչի՞ են կաթոլիկները Սուրբ Ծնունդը տեղափոխել Արևի Տոնի օրը: Կամ, ինչի՞ է Քրիստոսը ինքն իրեն անվանում Վաղորդայն Աստղ (Էրոսֆոր, Լյուցիֆեր):


Ինքս ինձ մեջբերեմ, սրանք պարզագույն օրինակներ են պարազիտիզմի, երբ խաչապաշտներն իրենք իրենց հակասում են, մենակ թե մտնեն ժողովրդի մեջ ու ապրեն:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ինքս ինձ մեջբերեմ, սրանք պարզագույն օրինակներ են պարազիտիզմի, երբ խաչապաշտներն իրենք իրենց հակասում են, մենակ թե մտնեն ժողովրդի մեջ ու ապրեն:


Շատ թույլ փաստարկներ են «պարազիտիզմի» հաստատման համար:

----------


## Rhayader

Քո կարծիքով այն, որ կրոնը տարածվում է ոչ թե խոսքի, այլ զենքի ուժով, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞: Այն, որ կրոնը այլ կրոնների սովորույթները վերագրում է իրեն ու ապուշ ու սուտ հիմնավորումներ է տալիս դրան, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞:
Այն, որ իրականում այդ կրոնը ոչ մի մշակութային հիմք ու միասնություն չունի, բավականաչափ հիմք չի՞:
Քրիստոնեությունը հիվանդությիուն է, մենք դեղն ենք: Դեղը միգուցե դառն է, բայց գործում է:

----------


## սիսար

> Քո կարծիքով այն, որ կրոնը տարածվում է ոչ թե խոսքի, այլ զենքի ուժով, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞: Այն, որ կրոնը այլ կրոնների սովորույթները վերագրում է իրեն ու ապուշ ու սուտ հիմնավորումներ է տալիս դրան, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞:
> Այն, որ իրականում այդ կրոնը ոչ մի մշակութային հիմք ու միասնություն չունի, բավականաչափ հիմք չի՞:
> Քրիստոնեությունը հիվանդությիուն է, մենք դեղն ենք: Դեղը միգուցե դառն է, բայց գործում է:


  Հիվանդություն   չէ   որեվե     հավատամք     կամ    կրոն,  հիվանդությունը՝   փնտրեք    Ձեր   մեջ,    համոզված   եմ   կըգտնեք   մի    օր:

----------

Կտրուկ (24.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Քո կարծիքով այն, որ կրոնը տարածվում է ոչ թե խոսքի, այլ զենքի ուժով, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞: Այն, որ կրոնը այլ կրոնների սովորույթները վերագրում է իրեն ու ապուշ ու սուտ հիմնավորումներ է տալիս դրան, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞:
> Այն, որ իրականում այդ կրոնը ոչ մի մշակութային հիմք ու միասնություն չունի, բավականաչափ հիմք չի՞:
> Քրիստոնեությունը հիվանդությիուն է, մենք դեղն ենք: Դեղը միգուցե դառն է, բայց գործում է:


Իմ կարծիքը թույլ տուր ինքս հայտնեմ,մինչև այն հայտնելը կցանկանայի լսել  թե ինչ՞ է հեթհանոսությունը, ինչ՞ է կրոնը:
Կրոնը և հավատը նույն երևույթները չեն ,հաջորդը հավատը զենքի կարիք չունի:
Շարունակելով քո դատողությունների տրամաբանությունը կարելի է ասել հետևյալը նախաքրիստոնեական ժամանակաշրջանում «պարազիտիզմը » ծաշկում էր ապրում:

----------


## Hrayr

Ես մի անգամ արդեն անդրադարձել եմ այս թեմային։
Տեսնելով որ մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում Քրիստոնեությունը մտածեցի մի փոքր պարզաբանել։
Բոլոր կրոնների հիմքում ընկած է մարդ – մարդ հարաբերությունը։ Ոնց ուզում եք հասկացեք, մարդիկ մտածում են, եթե այս–այս պայմանները բավարարվեն իրենք երջանիկ կլինենք, ուրախ ու զվարթ կապրեն, պրոբլեմ չի լինի։ Եթե պետք լինի մի քանիսից օրինակներ կբերեմ, խնդիր չկա։ 
Մարդը հավատում է, որ իրեն պայմաններ են պետք ու ստեղծում է դրանք։ Իսկ ուր մնաց աստված։ Աստված մարդու համար պարզապես նրա ցանկությունները կատարող է, նրա համար պայմաններ ստեղծող։
Իսկ ի՞նչ է քարոզում քրիստոնեությունը …
Այս հարցին փորձեք պատասխանել մտածելուց հետո։ 
Հենց սրա համար բացեցի այս թեման։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Քրիստոնեությունը գաղափարական ուղղություն է որը քարոզում է միաստվածություն ,բաժանելով աշխարհը երկու մասի որտեղ կառավարում են Բարի ուժերը հրեշտակների օգնությամբ, իսկ չար ուժերը Սատանայի օգնությամբ:
Հրեշտակները մարդուն հրավիրում են եկեղեցի աստիճանաբար տալիս նրան գիտելիքներ, նպատակ ունենալով վերջում, ստանալ մարդու հոգին:
Չար ուժերի ղեկավար Սատանան մարդուն հրավիրում է ազատ աշխարհ և տալիս է նրան գիտելիքներ միանգամից, նպատակ ունենալով ստանալ մարդու հոգին: :Cool:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Սէր, ներողամտութիւն, համեստութիւն...

----------


## Monk

> Քրիստոնեությունը գաղափարական ուղղություն է որը քարոզում է միաստվածություն ,բաժանելով աշխարհը երկու մասի որտեղ կառավարում են Բարի ուժերը հրեշտակների օգնությամբ, իսկ չար ուժերը Սատանայի օգնությամբ:
> Հրեշտակները մարդուն հրավիրում են եկեղեցի աստիճանաբար տալիս նրան գիտելիքներ, նպատակ ունենալով վերջում, ստանալ մարդու հոգին:
> Չար ուժերի ղեկավար Սատանան մարդուն հրավիրում է ազատ աշխարհ և տալիս է նրան գիտելիքներ միանգամից, նպատակ ունենալով ստանալ մարդու հոգին:


Վանական ջան, այս ինչ ֆանտաստիկ բնութագրում եք տվել քրիստոնեությանը?  :Shok:  Ասում եք, որ զբաղվում եք դավանաբանությամբ: Այդ դեպքում Ձեզ պիտի հայտնի լինի, որ Ձեր ասածն ավելի շատ գնոստիցիզմ է հիշեցնում, քան քրիստոնեություն:  :Xeloq:  Այս պահին աշխատանքի մեջ եմ, հենց ազատվեցի, ավելի ընդարձակ կանդրադառնամ:  :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Վանական* Դու ամբո՜ղջ Նոր Կտակարանից (առնվազն) միայն ու միայն միաստվածության գաղափա՞րն ես առանձնացնում  :Shok: : Հետաքրքիր է... Իսկ մարդկանց հոգիների համար մղվող պայքարը իջեցնում մինչև «միանգամից» ու «աստիճանաբար» գիտելիք ստանա՞լը: Բա Գողգոթա՞ն: Բա «Սիրիր մերձավորի՞դ»-ը: Բա տատասկոտ ճանապա՞րհը: Բա մնացա՞ծը: Չէ՜, դու ինչ-որ տարօրինակ Վանական ես  :Jpit: :

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական ջան, այս ինչ ֆանտաստիկ բնութագրում եք տվել քրիստոնեությանը?  Ասում եք, որ զբաղվում եք դավանաբանությամբ: Այդ դեպքում Ձեզ պիտի հայտնի լինի, որ Ձեր ասածն ավելի շատ գնոստիցիզմ է հիշեցնում, քան քրիստոնեություն:  Այս պահին աշխատանքի մեջ եմ, հենց ազատվեցի, ավելի ընդարձակ կանդրադառնամ:


Քրիստոնեությունը դավանաբանական համակարգի մաս է կազմում , այն ավելի լավ կամ վատ չէ մեզ հայտնի,  բայց մեր կողմից չընդունված այլ ուղղություններից:
Ինձ հայտնի է  որ դավանաբանական համակարգի մեջ Քրիստոնեությունը իր հաստա տուն տեղը  ունի 2000 տարի: Նաև հայտնի է,  որ նա առաջարկում է փրկության իր մոդելը ինչպես նաև կառավարման իր համակարգը: :Cool:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Սէր, ներողամտութիւն, համեստութիւն...


Շատ համառոտ ու լավ է ասված  :Smile: 

՛Ի՞նչ է քարոզում Քրիստոնեությունը՛ - բացի նրանից, որ քարոզում է Միաստվածություն, Սուրբ Երրորդություն և նմանատիպ այլ անապացուցելի/անհերքելի գերբնական երևույթներ, քարոզում է նաև Պանդուխտի ասածը՝ "Սիրիր մերձավորիտ", "Ներիր ,որ ներվես", "Մի  գողացիր", "Մի շնացիր", ու էլի շատ և շատ նմանատիպ պատվիրաններ… Եվ իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, այս պատվիրանները շատ ավելի կարևոր են քան մնացածը  :Wink:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> *Վանական* Դու ամբո՜ղջ Նոր Կտակարանից (առնվազն) միայն ու միայն միաստվածության գաղափա՞րն ես առանձնացնում : Հետաքրքիր է... Իսկ մարդկանց հոգիների համար մղվող պայքարը իջեցնում մինչև «միանգամից» ու «աստիճանաբար» գիտելիք ստանա՞լը: Բա Գողգոթա՞ն: Բա «Սիրիր մերձավորի՞դ»-ը: Բա տատասկոտ ճանապա՞րհը: Բա մնացա՞ծը: Չէ՜, դու ինչ-որ տարօրինակ Վանական ես :


Իսկապես տարորինակ Վանական եմ, քանի որ շարունակաբար տալիս եմ հարցեր բայց չեմ ստանում պատասխաններ :
Օրինակ 
Ինչու՞ է  Հայ եկեղեցիականի հագուստը սև
Ինչու ՞է  Հայ եկեղեցիականի գլխին դրված բուրգ 
Ինչու՞ է  կոչվում կրոն
Ինչու՞ է  վարդապետ
Ցույց տուր մարդկանց հոգիները վերցնելու այլ ճանապարհ:
Գողգոթան էրևույթ է , որը դուրս է մեր քննարկման դաշտից այն պատճառով որ նա տիեզերական խնդիր է:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ՛, դու տարօրինակ ես, որովհետև *երբեք* ուղիղ կերպով չես պատասխանում ուղղակի հարցին: Միշտ ինչ-որ զարտուղի ճանապարհներ ես ընտրում, գուցե ճիշտ, բայց թեմայի ու հարցի հետ բնավ կապ չունեցող մտքեր ես գրում կամ մեջբերում, հարցին պատասխանում ես հարցով, 180 աստիճան շրջում ես խոսակցությունն ու ընկնում այլևայլ սարուձորեր և այլն: Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե դու ունես մտքերի, ասույթների և գիտելիքների մի քաոսային շտեմարան, որտեղից դրանք դուրս են հորդում կամայականորեն ու խառը-խուռը: Խնդրում եմ սա վիրավորելու փորձ կամ, քավ լիցի, վիրավորանք չհամարել, այլ դիտարկել որպես քո գրածները չհասկանալուց ծնված սուբյեկտիվ դիտողություն:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Չէ՛, դու տարօրինակ ես, որովհետև *երբեք* ուղիղ կերպով չես պատասխանում ուղղակի հարցին: Միշտ ինչ-որ զարտուղի ճանապարհներ ես ընտրում, գուցե ճիշտ, բայց թեմայի ու հարցի հետ բնավ կապ չունեցող մտքեր ես գրում կամ մեջբերում, հարցին պատասխանում ես հարցով, 180 աստիճան շրջում ես խոսակցությունն ու ընկնում այլևայլ սարուձորեր և այլն: Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե դու ունես մտքերի, ասույթների և գիտելիքների մի քաոսային շտեմարան, որտեղից դրանք դուրս են հորդում կամայականորեն ու խառը-խուռը: Խնդրում եմ սա վիրավորելու փորձ կամ, քավ լիցի, վիրավորանք չհամարել, այլ դիտարկել որպես քո գրածները չհասկանալուց ծնված սուբյեկտիվ դիտողություն:


Մենք օգտագործել ենք երկու բառ,  ես գրել եմ «տարորինակ»  դու գրել ես  « տարօրինակ» այստեղից բխում են մեր մտածողության տարբերությունները:
Ես հիմքու դրել եմ բառը իր  իրական իմաստով ,  դու օգտագործել ես բառի քերականական տարբերակը:
Ենթադրյալ գիրելիքները դասավորված են և ամեն մեկը գտնվում է իր գզրոցում , խնդիրը այն է որ մեր քննարկումները շատ ընհանրական են և այսպես ասած իմ կողմից հնարա վորինս ուսուցողական պրովոկացիայի էլեմենտներով:
Իսկ ավելի լուրջ քննարկումների համար հարկավոր է ընտրել այլ ձևաչափ:
Հիմա իմ մտքերին դիամետրալ հակառակ մեկ այլ միտք «Քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է ատելություն , առհամարհանք, անհանդուրժողականություն» և էլի մի շարք բաներ:
Հարցեր չտալու համար տալիս եմ արագ և ընդհանրական պատասխան ,
1, 5 միլլյարդ խրիստոնեաներ տիրապետում են համաշխարհային ռեսուրսների 80 տոկոսը և շահագործում են երկրագնդի բնակչությանը:

----------


## Chuk

> Մենք օգտագործել ենք երկու բառ ես գրել եմ «տարորինակ»  դու գրել ես  « տարօրինակ» այստեղից բխում են մեր մտածողության տարբերությունները:
> Ես հիմքու դրել եմ բառը իր  իրական իմաստով ,  դու օգտագործել ես բառի քերականա կան տարբերակը:
> Ենթադրյալ գիրելիքները դասավորված են և ամեն մեկը գտնվում է իր գզրոցում , խնդիրը այն է որ մեր քննարկումները շատ ընհանրական են և այսպես ասած իմ կողմից հնարա վորինս ուսուցողական պրովոկացիայի էլեմենտներով:
> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ քննարկումների համար հարկավոր է ընտրել այլ ձևաչափ:
> Հիմա իմ մտքերին դիամետրալ հակառակ մեկ այլ միտք «Քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է ատելություն , առհամարհանք, անհանդուրժողականություն» և էլի մի շարք բաներ:
> Հարցեր չտալու համար տալիս եմ արագ և ընդհանրական պատասխան ,
> 1, 5 միլլյարդ խրիստոնեաներ տիրապետում են համաշխարհային ռեսուրսների 80 տոկոսը և շահագործում են երկրագնդի բնակչությանը:


Քրիստոնեության քարոզի թեման  շատ լայնածավալ է, ու դրա սկզբնաղբյուր որպես պիտի գիտակցել, որ միլյարդը գրվում է մեկ լ-ով, արհամարհանքը՝ ր-ով, քրիստոնյա-ն ք-ով սկսվում է, յա-ով վերջանում և այլն: Արդյոք ենթադրյա՞լ են գիտելիքները, թե՞ գործ ունենք դրա բացակայության և բառերի հախուռն դասավորության հետ, որոնք զուրկ են որևէ իմաստային միտք մեզ հաղորդելու պոտենցիալից: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մտնել քննարկման մեջ, եթե չունես համապատասխան տեսակետ հարցի վերաբերյալ, կամ էլ այդ տեսակետը ներկայացնելու ձիրք, շնորհք, հնարավորություն: Այս բոլոր հարցերը գալիս են պատասխան տալու, թե որն է Քրիստոնեության քարոզը: Ասում են սովորելու համար երբեք ուշ չէ ու նաև ամոթ չէ չիմանալը: Ամոթ է սովորել չուզելը ու այստեղից թերևս վերջակետ է դրվում:

----------


## Monk

> Քրիստոնեությունը դավանաբանական համակարգի մաս է կազմում , այն ավելի լավ կամ վատ չէ մեզ հայտնի,  բայց մեր կողմից չընդունված այլ ուղղություններից:
> Ինձ հայտնի է  որ դավանաբանական համակարգի մեջ Քրիստոնեությունը իր հաստա տուն տեղը  ունի 2000 տարի: Նաև հայտնի է,  որ նա առաջարկում է փրկության իր մոդելը ինչպես նաև կառավարման իր համակարգը:


Իմ շաաատ սիրելի Վանական բարեկամ, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չեմ կարողանում մազաչափ անգամ պատկերացում ունենալ, թե որ վանքի վանական եք Դուք, այնպես էլ, վերհիշելով հերմենևտիկայի ու էկզեգետիկայի ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր մեթոդները, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչ կապ Ձեր այս արձագանքը իմ դիտարկմանը:  :Smile:  Ես սրա դեմ որևէ բան ասել եմ?  :Xeloq:  Իմ ասածն այն է, որ Ձեր տված լակոնիկ  բնութագրումը այնքան էլ պարզ չի դարձնում, թե ինչ է քարոզում քրիստոնեությունը:  :Blush:  Նախ` քրիստոնեությունը գաղափարական ուղղություն չէ, այլ կրոն, իսկ դրանք համարժեք հասկացություններ չեն, և երկրորդ` ասում եք Միաստվածություն, բայց առաջ եք քաշում միանգամայն դուալիստական գաղափար: Եվ ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դա ավելի շատ գնոստիցիզմին է հարազատ:  :Wink: 
Պանդուխտի ու Լյովի ասածների հետ համամիտ եմ: Չգիտեմ այսօր կհասցնեմ ես էլ արտահայտվել թեմայի շուրջ: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ մի քիչ ծավալուն անդրադառնալ: :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է Սեր:
Սեր մարդու,աստծո ու աշխարհի նկատմամբ:  :Love: 




> Իսկապես տարորինակ Վանական եմ, քանի որ շարունակաբար տալիս եմ հարցեր բայց չեմ ստանում պատասխաններ :
> Օրինակ 
> Ինչու՞ է Հայ եկեղեցիականի հագուստը սև
> Ինչու ՞է Հայ եկեղեցիականի գլխին դրված բուրգ 
> Ինչու՞ է կոչվում կրոն
> Ինչու՞ է վարդապետ
> Ցույց տուր մարդկանց հոգիները վերցնելու այլ ճանապարհ:
> Գողգոթան էրևույթ է , որը դուրս է մեր քննարկման դաշտից այն պատճառով որ նա տիեզերական խնդիր է:


Իսկ ինչու է քո մականունը *Վանական*?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Քրիստոնեության քարոզի թեման  շատ լայնածավալ է, ու դրա սկզբնաղբյուր որպես պիտի գիտակցել, որ միլյարդը գրվում է մեկ լ-ով, արհամարհանքը՝ ր-ով, քրիստոնյա-ն ք-ով սկսվում է, յա-ով վերջանում և այլն: Արդյոք ենթադրյա՞լ են գիտելիքները, թե՞ գործ ունենք դրա բացակայության և բառերի հախուռն դասավորության հետ, որոնք զուրկ են որևէ իմաստային միտք մեզ հաղորդելու պոտենցիալից: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մտնել քննարկման մեջ, եթե չունես համապատասխան տեսակետ հարցի վերաբերյալ, կամ էլ այդ տեսակետը ներկայացնելու ձիրք, շնորհք, հնարավորություն: Այս բոլոր հարցերը գալիս են պատասխան տալու, թե որն է Քրիստոնեության քարոզը: Ասում են սովորելու համար երբեք ուշ չէ ու նաև ամոթ չէ չիմանալը: Ամոթ է սովորել չուզելը ու այստեղից թերևս վերջակետ է դրվում:


Միջամտության համար շնորհակալություն ,ես ինձ երջանիկ եմ զգում որ դու չես ծնվել 1850 -նից հետո , թե չէ Չարենց և Տերյան չէինք ունենա : 
Կխճճվերիր նրանց մտքերի մեջ ,իսկ նրանց տառասխալները  կդառնային քեզ համար «նրաց ձիրքը» չափելու միավոր ,ես օրական 10 ժամ սովորում եմ : :Cool:

----------


## սիսար

> Քրիստոնեությունը գաղափարական ուղղություն է որը քարոզում է միաստվածություն ,բաժանելով աշխարհը երկու մասի որտեղ կառավարում են Բարի ուժերը հրեշտակների օգնությամբ, իսկ չար ուժերը Սատանայի օգնությամբ:
> Հրեշտակները մարդուն հրավիրում են եկեղեցի աստիճանաբար տալիս նրան գիտելիքներ, նպատակ ունենալով վերջում, ստանալ մարդու հոգին:
> Չար ուժերի ղեկավար Սատանան մարդուն հրավիրում է ազատ աշխարհ և տալիս է նրան գիտելիքներ միանգամից, նպատակ ունենալով ստանալ մարդու հոգին:


    Միանշանակ   համաձայն    եմ    վերոհիշյալ    ձեվակերպումների    հետ,   սակայն    սատանայի    տիրութը   տիեզերակառույցում    սահմանափակվում    է   5-րդ   ԱՍՏ-իճանում,   իսկ   քրիստոնեությամբ (միաստվածություն)    տրված   գիտելիքները    ոչ   միայն    եկեղեցիների,    այլ   նաեւ    տրվում   են    7-րդ    զգայարանների   միջոցով,   որոնք    հոսում     են՝   տիեզերակառույցի     է-ությունից:
«... Ես   եմ   Ալֆան    եւ   Օմեգան,-նա    որ    Է-ն     է... »:

   Ե=5                    Է=7                       5+7=12

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իմ շաաատ սիրելի Վանական բարեկամ, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չեմ կարողանում մազաչափ անգամ պատկերացում ունենալ, թե որ վանքի վանական եք Դուք, այնպես էլ, վերհիշելով հերմենևտիկայի ու էկզեգետիկայի ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր մեթոդները, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչ կապ Ձեր այս արձագանքը իմ դիտարկմանը:  Ես սրա դեմ որևէ բան ասել եմ?  Իմ ասածն այն է, որ Ձեր տված լակոնիկ  բնութագրումը այնքան էլ պարզ չի դարձնում, թե ինչ է քարոզում քրիստոնեությունը:  Նախ` քրիստոնեությունը գաղափարական ուղղություն չէ, այլ կրոն, իսկ դրանք համարժեք հասկացություններ չեն, և երկրորդ` ասում եք Միաստվածություն, բայց առաջ եք քաշում միանգամայն դուալիստական գաղափար: Եվ ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դա ավելի շատ գնոստիցիզմին է հարազատ: 
> Պանդուխտի ու Լյովի ասածների հետ համամիտ եմ: Չգիտեմ այսօր կհասցնեմ ես էլ արտահայտվել թեմայի շուրջ: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ մի քիչ ծավալուն անդրադառնալ:


Հարգելի Մոնկ ,բարեկամս , ինչպես կարելի է լակոնիկ տալ մի երևույթի բնութագրում որը տիեզերական է :
«Եկա,տեսա ,հաղթեցի» ահա քրիստոնեության լակոնիկ էությունը
Քրիստոնեությունը գաղափարախոսական ուղղություն է այն պատճառով որ այն իր հիմքում ունի նրա ստեղծողի անունը «Քրիստոս» ավելացրած «էություն» -ը:
Թե ինչ ՞է նշանակում «կրոն »սա առանձին թեմա է  և կարծում եմ այն այս քննարկումից դուրս է :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես չկարդացի թեմայի գրառումները (բացի առաջինից), որպեսզի դրանք մի կաթիլ նույնիսկ չանդրադառնան այս գրառմանս վրա: Եթե ծանոթանայի մյուսների կարծիքներին, բացառված չէ, որ պատասխանեի, իսկ ես ինքս ինձ խոստացել եմ, որ ձգտելու եմ խուսափել կրոնական բանավեճերից:

Ինչևէ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է *Աստծո սերը մարդկանց նկատմամբ:* Մնացած ամեն-ամեն ինչը բխում է հենց դրանից. թե՛ բոլոր պատվիրանները, թե՛ Հիսուսի խաչվելը և հարություն առնելը, թե՛ մնացած ամեն ինչը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> իմ համեստ կարծիքով քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է *Աստծո սերը մարդկանց նկատմամբ:* Մնացած ամեն-ամեն ինչը բխում է հենց դրանից. թե՛ բոլոր պատվիրանները, թե՛ Հիսուսի խաչվելը և հարություն առնելը, թե՛ մնացած ամեն ինչը:



Սեր է քարոզում, իհարկե, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, մարդու սերը մարդու նկատմամբ: Սիրիր մերձավորիդ, նրա հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեն: Ու վերջ: Աշխարհի՝ կատարյալ լինելու համար համար այսքանը բավական է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սեր է քարոզում, իհարկե, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, մարդու սերը մարդու նկատմամբ: Սիրիր մերձավորիդ, նրա հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեն: Ու վերջ: Աշխարհի՝ կատարյալ լինելու համար համար այսքանը բավական է:


Մարդու սերը մարդու նկատմամբ նորից Աստծու սիրուց է բխում. Աստծո սերը կատարյալ օրինակ է մեզ համար:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մարդու սերը մարդու նկատմամբ նորից Աստծու սիրուց է բխում. Աստծո սերը կատարյալ օրինակ է մեզ համար:


Հիմա ես կասեմ, որ Աստված չկա, հարյուր հոգի կհարձակվի վրաս, թե կա, մի ուրիշ հարյուրյակ կպաշտպանի ինձ, ու թեման կցխվի: Ես քո կարծիքը ընդունում ու հարգում եմ. արի չխորանանք, է՛լի: Հոգնել եմ «Կրոն»-ից: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Հիմա ես կասեմ, որ Աստված չկա*, հարյուր հոգի կհարձակվի վրաս, թե կա, մի ուրիշ հարյուրյակ կպաշտպանի ինձ, ու թեման կցխվի: Ես քո կարծիքը ընդունում ու հարգում եմ. արի չխորանանք, է՛լի: Հոգնել եմ «Կրոն»-ից:


Ասա  :Wink:  Անձամբ ես չեմ հարձակվի քեզ վրա. գիտեմ, որ Աստծո գոյությունը հնարավոր չէ *ապացուցել*  :Wink:

----------


## sarkavag

> Լավ, ինչի՞ եք խուսափում Տրնդեզի թեմայից: Կամ, ինչի՞ են կաթոլիկները Սուրբ Ծնունդը տեղափոխել Արևի Տոնի օրը: Կամ, ինչի՞ է Քրիստոսը ինքն իրեն անվանում Վաղորդայն Աստղ (Էրոսֆոր, Լյուցիֆեր):
> ...
> Կամ էլ, ես ախր ձեր բոլոր գրածներին գանի կետով հասցնում եմ, պատասխանում եմ, իսկ դուք ընկած կեղտ եք ման գալիս, իսկ նրա մասին, ինչին ոչ մի բան չես կարող ասել, լռում եք:
> ...
> Բանավեճի խելոք տեխնիկա եք ընտրել, բայց ակնհայտ է, որ հաղթանակ եք փնտրում, ոչ թե ճշմարտություն:
> Ինձ հաղթել դուք չեք կարող՝ ես ճշմարտություն եմ փնտրում, ու ինչ էլ այն լինի, կհաղթեմ:


հարցնում ես Տյառնընդառաջի  մասին հա, ու չգիտես այդ մասին? մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, քանի որ այդ մասին բազմիցս է պատասխան տրվել, եթե ոչ այստեղ, ապա բազում այլ տեղեր, կարդացած կլինես ու էլի պարզունակ ու խղճուկ դատողությունների, աթեիստական իմաստակությունների ոգով փորձում ես ապացուցել, որ քրիստոնյաները հեթանոսական կրոնի հետևորդ են, կարկ են պաշտում և այլն: Ճշմարտությունից ոչ ոք չի խուսափում, այո, գուցե եղել է հեթանոսական այդպիսի մի տոն, բայց այժյան տոնը քրիստոնեական է, քանզի կրակը չէ որ պաշտվում է, այլ ճշմարիտ Լույսը` Քրիստոս, ոչ թե այն լույսը` լյուցիֆերը, որ դու ես ներկայացնում

Հ.գ. իսկ քեզ իրոք խորհուրդ չեմ տա կրակի վրայով հիմիկվանից թռնել, դու դեռ հավիտենության մեջ կհասցնես, դեռ շուտ է... բայց ուշ չէ զղջալ ընթացքիդ համար ու Ճշմարիտ Լույսը պաշտել

----------

century (26.01.2009)

----------


## sarkavag

Ի դեպ, քո կամ ձեր պարտությունը հիմա չէ, որ պիտի լինի, այն արդեն եղել է այն ժամանակ, երբ ձեր հպարտ նախահայրը վայր ընկավ Երկնքից ... հաղթանակի մասին կարող ես մոռանալ, եթե այս ընթացքով շարունակես, իսկ ճշմարտությունը միակն է` Քրիստոս, ինչքան էլ որ իմաստուն գլխիդ զոռ տաս` փորձելով ավետարանական սպրդումներ փնտրել այնտեղ

----------

century (26.01.2009), Second Chance (27.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  իմաստուն  պապիկ  իր  կյանքի  վերջում  ուզումա  թոռանը  կյանքի  ամենաարժեքավոր  խորհուրդներից  մեկը  տա:
  Դիմելով  թոռանը  ասումա  գիտես  ամեն  մարդու  մեջ  կռիվա  գնում,  այդ  կռիվը  նմանա  2 գայլերի  կռվի,   այդ  գայլերից  մեկը  ներկայացնումա  չարը  ու  իր  մեջ  ունի  նախանձ,  ատելություն,  ստություն, ...  իսկ  միուսը  ներկայացնումա  բարին   ու  իր  մեջ  ունի  խաղաղություն,  սեր,  հույս,  հավատարմություն, ...
Թոռը՝  պապու  խոսքերից   մինչև  հոգու  խորքը  ցնցված  հարցնումա:
  Իսկ  ո՞ր  գայլնա  վերջում  հաղթում,  պապը  ժպտալով  պատասխանումա,  միշտ  հաղթումա  էն  գայլը,  որին  դու  կերակրում  էս:

----------

Second Chance (27.01.2009)

----------


## Monk

Ես ցանկանում եմ կանգ առնել երկու կարևորագույն հասկացությունների կամ արժեքների վրա. ՍՐԲՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ և ՍԵՐ:
Նախ` ինչ է սրբությունը? 
1.	Նախնական իմաստը` մաքուր, անարատ, իր էությանը, բնությանը խորթ, օտար մասնիկից զերծ (խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ պատասխանս աստվածաբանական է և չեմ պատրսատվում տվյալ բառի լեզվաբանական ամբողջական վերլուծությունը կամ ստուգաբանությունը տալ):
2.	Մաքրության նախնական իմաստի հետ զուգորդվում է առավել կարևոր հայտանիշ. սուրբ է որևէ անձ կամ իր, որ ընտրված է իր տեսակի միջից և ընծայված Աստծուն` հատուկ օրհնություն ստանալով Աստծուց:
3.	Սրբության ընկալումն առավել ամբողջական է դառնում իր երրորդ հայտանիշով. սուրբ է այն ամենը, որի վրա կամ որի մեջ զգալի և իմանալի կերպով արտահայտվել է Աստծո ներկայությունը:
Ընդգծեմ, որ Սրբության Աղբյուրն Աստված է:
Անցնեմ բուն շարադրանքիս: Պատմության քրիստոնեական ընկալման տեսակետից մարդու մեծագույն ողբերգությունը սրբության շնորհից ընկնելն է, որ կատարվեց Աստծուն մերժելով և մեղքի իշխանության տակ հայտնվելով: Բայց Աստված մարդուն վերստին կոչ է անում հաստատվել սրբության մեջ.
<Սուրբ եղեք, քանզի ես` ձեր Տէր Աստուածը, սուրբ եմ> Ղևտ. 19:1
Սուրբ Գիրքը պատմում է մարդու` մեղքի ճանապարհից դարձյալ սրբության ճանապարհին կոչվելը, ցույց տալիս այդ ճանապարհին մարդու վայրիվերումները, հաջողություննեն ու ձախողումները: Սրբության պոզիտիվ և նեգատիվ կողմերը ցուցադրելու համար նկարագրվում են տարբեր անձեր, տարբեր պատմություններ, որոնցից մի մասի համար երբեմն տարակուսանք է հայտնվում, թե ինչպես կարող են տեղ գտնել Սուրբ Գրքում: 
Սրբության ճանապարհը չափորոշելու համար մարդուն տրվում է Օրենքը, Աստվածային Օրենքը: 
Սրբության կոչը, որ սկսվում է Հին Ուխտից, կարմիր թելի պես ձգվում է ողջ Սուրբ Գրքի բովանդակության երկայնքով: Սրբության կոչը մարմնավորվում և բյուրեղանում է Քրիստոսի Անձով և փոխանցվում Նրա սրբարար փրկագործական առաքելության շարունակական ընթացքն ապահովող Եկեղեցուն: Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցին սրբերի Եկեղեցի է: Սուրբ Գիրքը Նախնի Եկեղեցու անդամներին սրբեր է կոչում: Սրբերն են, որ կազմում են իրական Եկեղեցին, քանի որ քրիստոնեության նպատակը մարդուն սրբացնելն է և վերահաստատելը Աստծո հավիտենական սրբարար ներկայության մեջ: Սրբության կոչն ուղղված է յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնյայի, եթե քրիստոնյային անհնարին է թվում այդ ճանապարհը, ուրեմն նրան անհնարին է թվում քրիստոնյա լինելը: Պարզապես պիտի գիտակցել, որ Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցին  միայն երկրային Եկեղեցուց չէ կազմված, այլ նաև երկնային: Երկնային Եկեղեցին քրիստոնեական եկեղեցաբանության մեջ բնորոշվում է որպես Հաղթանակած Սրբերի Եկեղեցի, երկրայինը` Մարտնչող Սրբերի Եկեղեցի: Քրիստոնյայի կյանքը պայքար է մեղքի դեմ: Այդ պայքարից հաղթանակածներն են, որ արժանանում են կատարյալ սրբության լուսապսակին: Հետևաբար թող ամպագոռգոռ չթվա այն արտահայտությունը, որ Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցին սրբերի Եկեղեցի է: Աստված որևէ մարդուց անհնարինը չի պահանջում, և ում շատ է տրված, նրանից շատն է պահանջվում, ում քիչ` քիչը: 
Խոսելով սրբության մասին` ես շեշտեցի Օրենքի կարևորությունը: Սակայն չոր Օրենքն ինքնին անողոք է: Այն ամբողջական է դարձնում մի այլ կարևոր հասկացություն` Շնորհը, իսկ Շնորհի բովանդակությունը սերն է: 
Սուրբ Գիրքն ընդգծում է.
< Բայց արդ, մնում են հաւատ, յոյս, սէր. սրանք երեքը. եւ սրանցից մեծագոյնը սէրն է> (Ա Կորնթ. 13:13):
Ինչու է սերն ավելի մեծ? Հավատը և հույսը ժամանակի մեջ են սահմանափակված. հավատը` համոզմունքի փոխվելով և հույսը` իրականանալով, դադարում են գոյություն ունենալ, մինչդեռ սերը հավերժական է: Այդ իսկ պատճառով Սուրբ Գիրքն Աստծուն ոչ թե Հավատ կամ Հույս է անվանում, այլ ասում է. <Աստուած Սէր է> (Ա Հովհ. 4.8):
Թե մարդու և թե ողջ արաչության ստեղծումը բխում է Աստծո անսահման սիրուց: Այդ անսահման սիրով է, որ Աստված մահվան ճանապարհն ընտրած մարդուն վերստին փրկության է արժանացնում Իր Միածին Որդու զոհողությամբ. 
<Աստուած այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը, որ մինչեւ իսկ իր միածին Որդուն տուեց, որպէսզի, ով նրան հաւատում է, չկորչի, այլ ընդունի յաւիտենական կեանքը> (Հովհ. 3.16):
Եւ Աստված Շնորհի լույսի ներքո մարդուն տալիս է Օրենքի ոգին.
<Պիտի սիրես քո Տէր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, քո ամբողջ հոգով ու քո ամբողջ մտքով: Այս է մեծը եւ երկրորդը սրա նման է. պիտի սիրես քո ընկերոջը, ինչպես քո անձը: Այս երկու պատուիրաններից են կախուած ամբողջ Օրէնքը եւ մարգարէները> (Մատթ. 22.37-40):
Մարդու` Աստծո նկատմամբ սիրո պատվիրանն անբաժանելի է մարդու` մարդու նկատմամբ սիրո պատվիրանից.
<Սիրենք Աստծուն, որովհետեւ առաջինը նա սիրեց մեզ: Եթե մէկն ասի, թե սիրում է Աստծուն, և ատի իր եղբորը, սուտ է խոսում. ով չի սիրում իր եղբօրը, որին տեսնում է, ինպէս կարող է սիրել Աստծուն, որին չի տեսել? Եւ նրանից ունենք այս պատուիրանը` ով սիրում է Աստծուն, նա պէտք է սիրի նաեւ իր եղբօրը > (Ա Հովհ. 419-21): 
Իսկ մարդու նկատմամբ սերը վերացական պատգամ չէ, այլ խիստ իրական պատգամ.
<Այն ամենը, ինչ կը կամենաք, որ մարդիկ ձեզ անեն, այդպէս եւ դուք արէք նրանց> (Մաթտ. 7:12):

_Կարծում եմ շատ կարելի է ծավալվել` պատասխանելով այն հարցին, թե ինչ է քարոզում քրիստոնեությունը: Բավարավենք այսքանով, մնացյալն էլ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, կմնա ընթացքին:_

----------


## Hrayr

> Ես ցանկանում եմ կանգ առնել երկու կարևորագույն հասկացությունների կամ արժեքների վրա. ՍՐԲՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ և ՍԵՐ:


Ստացվում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը սրբություն ու սե՞ր է քարոզում։

----------


## Monk

> Ստացվում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը սրբություն ու սե՞ր է քարոզում։


Ես այդ առանցքային երկու արժեքներն եմ միայն ներկայացրել, քանի որ դրանց մեջ բյուրեղացած է քրիստոնեական վարդապետության էությունը: Եթե ամբողջովին մանրամասն ներկայացնեմ, թե ինչ է քարոզում քրիստոնեությունը, ոչ այս ֆորումը կհերիքի, ոչ էլ իմ կյանքը: Եթե ինչ-որ բան բաց եմ թողել և այն չի ներառվում շարադրանքիս բովանդակության մեջ, ապա խնդրում եմ նշեք:

----------


## Hrayr

Մոնկ ջան մարդուն ասես գիտես եսսրբություն ու սեր եմ քարոզում կասի ես ունեմ իմ սրբությունները, սերն էլ դե իմ չափով։
Դրանով մարդուն կուղղե՞ս դեպի կյանքը։
Անշուշդ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց քո նշածները հետևանքներ են։
Ավելի արմատական բաներ կան որոնց վրա է հիմնվում մեր վարդապետությունը, ես դրանց մասին եմ ուզում զրուցել, պատմել, թերևս ինչ–որ մեկին օգուտ կտա։
Կարծում եմ դու էլ ժամանակդ կտրում և հատկացնում ես նույն նպատակով։

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ ջան մարդուն ասես գիտես եսսրբություն ու սեր եմ քարոզում կասի ես ունեմ իմ սրբությունները, սերն էլ դե իմ չափով։
> Դրանով մարդուն կուղղե՞ս դեպի կյանքը։
> Անշուշդ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց քո նշածները հետևանքներ են։
> Ավելի արմատական բաներ կան որոնց վրա է հիմնվում մեր վարդապետությունը, ես դրանց մասին եմ ուզում զրուցել, պատմել, թերևս ինչ–որ մեկին օգուտ կտա։
> Կարծում եմ դու էլ ժամանակդ կտրում և հատկացնում ես նույն նպատակով։


Հրայր ջան, չէ որ ես պարզապես չոր ու ցամաք չեմ ասել, թե քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է սրբություն ու սեր: Ես իմ ասածը պարզաբանել եմ:  :Smile: 
Եթե ավելի արմատական բաները իմ ասածի մեջ չկան և առավել առաջնահերթ են, ապա արտահայտեք դրանք: Դուք թե այս և թե մեկ այլ թեմայում նշել եք, որ ցանկանում եք տեսնել իմ պատասխանը, բայց կոնկրետ Ձեր պատասխանը, որ թեմայի հեղինակն եք, դեռ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել:  :Xeloq: 
Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, ես մի անգամ փորձել էի պատասխանել հարցին, բայց կապի խափանման պատճառով կորավ գրածս, որի զգալի մասն արդեն շարադրել էի: Երկրորդ անգամ արդեն առանձին ֆայլի մեջ եմ շարել:  :Blush:

----------


## Hrayr

Այս թեմայի մասին կուզենայի մանրամասն խոսալ քանի որ հենց այստեղից պատք է սկսել որպեսզի չգնանք տարբեր մոլորությունների ետևից, սակայն նկատելով մարդկանց պասիվությունը որոշեցի կարճ խոսալ ։

Սկզբում նշեցի որ բոլոր աղանդներն ու առհասարակ բոլոր գաղափարախոսները խոսում են նույն բանի մասին, քարոզում են մարդուն այն ինչ Եվային ասեց սատանան։ «Դուք աստված եք ու աստծուն հավասար։» Հիշեցնեմ որ սատանանա ևս իր փառքից ընկել է նույն կարծիքին լինելու պատճառով։
Մի փոքր հիմնավորեմ որպեսզի տարակուսանք չառաջանա։
Բոլոր գաղափարախոսության հիմքում մարդ–մարդ հարաբերությունն է։ Այն է, եթե բավարարվեն մեր բոլոր պահանջները մենք կլինենք երջանիկ, այսինքն մարդու մեջ կյանք կա պարզապես նրան գործիք է հարկավոր որպեսզի իր կամքը կատարի։
Տարբեր խմբավորումների մոտ ործիքները տարբեր են։
Օրինակ.
Կոմունիստները խլում էին մարդկանցից մասնավոր սեփականությունը դարձնում համընդհանուր և այդպիսով տեսնում են խաղաղություն, հարստություն, հացի առատություն և երջանկությունը։
Եհովայի վկաները աստծուն դարձնում են թագավոր, որից կբխի խաղաղությունը, հարստությունը, հացի առտությունը ու երջանիկ կյանքը։
Նույնն են ասում բոլոր կրոնները, կազմակերպություններն ու խմբավորումները։
Եթե ... ընտրվի սիմոնը մեր համար դրախտ կլինի։

Անցնելով բուն թեմային ասեմ որ քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չէ, թեև կա կրոն որը հենց նույն անունն է կրում։ Քրիստոնեություն կնշանակի Քրիստոսի էություն։
Քիրսոնեություն քարոզել նշանակում է քարոզել Քրիստոսի էությունը։
Քրիստոնեությունը խոնարհություն, հպատակություն կամ համերաշխություն չի քարոզում ինչպես կարծում են շատերը։
Քրիստոնեությունը պատերազմ է քարոզում, հակառկություն, թշնամություն է քարոզում։ Քրիստոնեությունը մահ է քարոզում։ Այնինչ շատերս կարծում ենք քրիստոնյա ենք ու խաղաղությամբ ապրում ենք աշխարհը վայելելով։
Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնայաները պատերազմում են երբ ես և դու քնած ենք, նրանք չարչարվում են երբ մենք հանգստանում ենք։
Քրիստոնեությունը մարդուն բացատրում է Սուրբ Հոգու միջոցով որ մարդը մահացել է դեռևս եդեմական պարտեզում, որ նրա մեջ հավիտենական մահ է բնակվում, որ նա անիրավության տիեզերք է ու մեղավորների առաջնորդ։ 
Քրիստոնեությունը քարոզում է բարի լուրը, որ Աստված անպատմելի փառքերը թողեց, եկավ մարդացավ որ իր էությունը տա մեզ, որ մտնի մեր հոգու աշխարհը ու մեր ներսի մահը կյանքի փոխի։ 
Քրիստոնեություն կյանք է քարոզում որից զրկված է մարդը։ 
Իսկական քրիստոնյաները պատերազմում են այն ուժերի դեմ որոնց մարդիկ ենթարկվում են հոժարակամ, նրանք հաղթում են անգամ մահին ու դժողքին։

Քրիստոնեությունը մեզ կյանք է բերում,
Եվ լույս է վառում նա մեր սրտերում,
Քիրստոնեությունը մեզ տուն է տանում,
Եվ սերն է ապրում մեր հոգիներում։

----------


## Մեմի

> Քո կարծիքով այն, որ կրոնը տարածվում է ոչ թե խոսքի, այլ զենքի ուժով, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞: Այն, որ կրոնը այլ կրոնների սովորույթները վերագրում է իրեն ու ապուշ ու սուտ հիմնավորումներ է տալիս դրան, բավականաչափ հիմնավորում չի՞:
> Այն, որ իրականում այդ կրոնը ոչ մի մշակութային հիմք ու միասնություն չունի, բավականաչափ հիմք չի՞:
> Քրիստոնեությունը հիվանդությիուն է, մենք դեղն ենք: Դեղը միգուցե դառն է, բայց գործում է:


Ո՞րտեղ եք կարդացել, որ Հիսուսը կամ աշակերտները զենքի ուժով տարածեն իրենց խոսքը: Անգամ Քրիստոսին ձերբակալելու ժամանկ, երբ Պետրոսը փորձում է զենքի ուժով պաշտպանել Նրան, Հիսուսը արգելում է, ավելին` բուժում է վիրավորվածին; 
Համաձայն եմ, դարերի ընթացքում շատ բան է աղավաղվել, բայց դրանում մեղավոր են եկեղեցիները, ավելին` այս կամ այն պաշտոնյաները, ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը, առավել ևս` Քրիստոսը; 
Քրիստոնեությունը պարտավոր չէ ունենալ մշակութային հենք, քանի որ գրված է. "Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իր միածին որդին էլ տվեց, որ ամեն նրան հավատացողը չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանքն ունենա (իսկ նրան կարող են հավատալ բացարձակապես բոլոր մշակույթների ներկայացուցիչները);
Կխնդրեի` հերքեք իմ տպավորությունը, որ Աստվածաշնչին ծանոթ եք միայն Տեո Տաքսիլի մեջբերումներից;

----------

century (26.01.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Իմաստ չունի նման մարդկանց փորձել համոզել հակառակում, առավել ևս քննարկումներ անցկացնել;
Ցավում եմ, բայց ժամանակ պիտի գա երբ բոլոր հակառակվողները պետք է միաբանվեն Աստծո դեմ սակայն Նա կսպառի նրանց իր շնչովը, այս պատերազմը մերը չի, բերեք չվերցնենք Աստծո գործը մեր վրա։
Գրված է. «Մեկ երկու անգամ խրատելուց հետո ետ կեցեք»։ Աստված ինքն էլ մարդուն մի քանի անգամ այցելում է, տալիս է հնարավորություն, իսկ այդ հնարավորությունները չոգտագործողների կորուստը չի ուշանում։ Սա է իրականությունը, ցավում եմ։

----------

century (26.01.2009)

----------


## Karina

Ողջ Աստվածաշունչը սկզբից մինչև վերջ խոսում է մարդկության փրկության մասին: Քրիստոնոությունը քարոզում է Քրիստոսին, որով էլ կայանում է մարդկության փրկությունը. Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոն չի առաջարկում սա…

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չի: Կրոնը բուդդիզմն ա, իսլամն ա, մնացած բոլորը: Կրոն, կամ հավատք բառերը միանքամայն տարբերվում են իրենց նշանակությամբ իրականություն բառից, հետևաբար Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն անվանելը սխաղ է:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չի: Կրոնը բուդդիզմն ա, իսլամն ա, մնացած բոլորը: Կրոն, կամ հավատք բառերը միանքամայն տարբերվում են իրենց նշանակությամբ իրականություն բառից, հետևաբար Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն անվանելը սխաղ է:


Սկսվում ա  :Smile: :

Կհիմնավորե՞ս, խնդրում եմ: Հետաքրքիր, բայց անհասկանալի միտք էր:

----------


## Hrayr

> Սկսվում ա :
> 
> Կհիմնավորե՞ս, խնդրում եմ: Հետաքրքիր, բայց անհասկանալի միտք էր:


Հայկօ ջան կրկին ես եմ։  :Smile: 
Ես շատ շուտ անդրադարձել եմ այս հարցին բայց կրկնում եմ։
"քրիստոնեություն" անունով կրոն կա ինպես Արևիկ անունով աղջիկ կա, բայց հո արև չի դարնում, նմանապես քրիստոնեությունը լրիվ ուրիշ համ ու հոտ ունի։
Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունել նշանակում է քրիստոսի էությունն ընդունել։ Քրիստոնյա  լինել նշանակում է քրիստոսի էություն ունենալ։
Մարդ կարող է լինել քրիստոնեյա կրոնով բայց իրականում նույն անհավատ, կռապաշտ ու սնապաշտ մարդն է եթե Քրիստոսի էությունը չունի։

----------

century (26.01.2009), Կտրուկ (24.01.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Քրիստոնեությունը Նոր կյանք է քարոզում, մի կյանք որիզ զրկված է մարդը, մի կյանք որը դուրս է ամեն սահմանափակումներից, մեր պատկերացումներից։ Այդ կյանքի մեջ մահ չկա, ցավ ու տառապանք չկա, վախ ու կասկած չկա։
Նրանք ովքեր փորձում են հին կյանքը զարդարել նրանք մոլորեցնողներ են, նրանք խաբում են մարդկան։ Նրանք նման են մարդկանց որոնք զարդանում են գերեզմանները, թեև ներսը գարծահոտություն է։
Հիներն անցան և ահա ամեն բան Նոր է։

----------


## REAL_ist

> նուղղակի խաչումը. դա աստծո խոսքը չնդունելն է ։
> և երկուսն էլ համազոր են։


Աստծո որ մի խոսքը? ի նկատի ունես հրեաների կողմից գրված և հրեաներին աստվածացնող Աստվածաշունչը երևի, փաստորեն երկրագնդի բնակչության կեսիչ շատը խաչվածա ինչա թե շփոտվել ոչ քրիստոնյա երկրումա ծնվել, խեղճ մարդիկ…

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Աստծո որ մի խոսքը? ի նկատի ունես հրեաների կողմից գրված և հրեաներին աստվածացնող Աստվածաշունչը երևի, փաստորեն երկրագնդի բնակչության կեսիչ շատը խաչվածա ինչա թե շփոտվել ոչ քրիստոնյա երկրումա ծնվել, խեղճ մարդիկ…


այս հարցին պատասխանել եմ այլ բաժնում .բայց չեմ զլանա  այստեղ ել  կարտատպեմ։
 այն. որ երկիրը Քրիստոնյա է. կամ իսլամական .դա ուղղակի քաղաքական խաղ է։ իրականում պետությունը չի կարող լինել հոգևոր կերպի մեջ. քրիստոնեությունը զուտ անձնական վիճակ է։սա ուղղակի փաստաթղթային ներկայացման ձև է։ինչպես շատ անձանց մոտ՝ անձնագրում գրվում են քրիստունյա իսկ իրականում. շատ հեռու են նրանից։ապրել Քրիստոնյա երկրում ՝բնավ չի նշանակում լինել Քրիստոսի հետևորդ։և հակառակը ։մի կարծիր թէ մուսուլմանական երկրներում ավելի քիչ են ապրում ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյաներ՝ ։
Հիսուսն ասում է ՙովքեր իմ հոտից են ՝կլսեն իմ ձայնը՚
ցավով նշեմ. որ Քրիստոնյա կոչվող մեր երկրում. ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ պաշտանմունք է մատուցվում ոչ թէ Քրիստոսին.այլ նյութապաշտությանն ու կռապաշտությանը։իր լայնացրած ՙբանտաժներով՚ՆԻՎԱՆ պաշտող երիտասարդը նույն կռապաշտն ու հեթանոսն է Աստծո առաջ։ անկախ նրանից թէ հանրագիտարանում իր երկիրը ինչ կրոնի ու դրոշի տակ է ներկայացված։
ուստի ՝Քրիստոնյա երկրում ծնված մարդը ՝առավելություն չունի մեկ այլ տեսակի երկրի՝ մարդու նկատմամբ ։

հատո ոչ թե կեսից շատն են շփոթվել. այլ ճնշող մեծամասնությունը։կտակարանում ասվում է ՙ նեղ է այն դուռը որը դեպի փրկություն է տանում  և շատ քչերը  այնտեղով կմտնեն։ և լայն է  այն դուռը  որը դեպի կորուստ է  տանում՚։

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչա քեզ թվումա ես չգիտեմ որ Քրիստոնյա երկրում ապրել չի նշանակում լինել քրիստոնյա? ես քեզ ասեմ ավելին քրիստոնյա երկիր սաղ աշխարհում մենակ Վատիկաննա եթե փաստերով խոսանք, մենք էլ չենք ապրում քրիստոնյա երկրում



> մի կարծիր թէ մուսուլմանական երկրներում ավելի քիչ են ապրում ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյաներ՝ ։


բա ինչ կարծեմ որ մուսուլմաններից շատ կան? ուղղակի ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում, մուսուլմանական երկրներում ոչ մուսուլման ավելի քիչ կա քան քրիստոնեականում ոչ քրիստոնյա



> ուստի ՝Քրիստոնյա երկրում ծնված մարդը ՝առավելություն չունի մեկ այլ տեսակի երկրի՝ մարդու նկատմամբ ։


իսկ քրիստոնյա մարդը առավելություն ունի?



> ցավով նշեմ. որ Քրիստոնյա կոչվող մեր երկրում. ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ պաշտանմունք է մատուցվում ոչ թէ Քրիստոսին


ես կոնկրետ հավատում եմ տեր հորը, միակ Աստծուն, ոչ թե նրա ընտրյալ Քրիստոսին



> այն. որ երկիրը Քրիստոնյա է. կամ իսլամական .դա ուղղակի քաղաքական խաղ է։


կրոնը միշտ եղել է ու կմնա քաղաքական խաղի գործիք

----------


## Second Chance

> կրոնը միշտ եղել է ու կմնա քաղաքական խաղի գործիք


Կրոնը այո, բայց հավատքը ոչ :Wink:

----------


## century

> ինչա քեզ թվումա ես չգիտեմ որ Քրիստոնյա երկրում ապրել չի նշանակում լինել քրիստոնյա? ես քեզ ասեմ ավելին քրիստոնյա երկիր սաղ աշխարհում մենակ Վատիկաննա եթե փաստերով խոսանք, մենք էլ չենք ապրում քրիստոնյա երկրում
> 
> բա ինչ կարծեմ որ մուսուլմաններից շատ կան? ուղղակի ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում, մուսուլմանական երկրներում ոչ մուսուլման ավելի քիչ կա քան քրիստոնեականում ոչ քրիստոնյա
> իսկ քրիստոնյա մարդը առավելություն ունի?
> ես կոնկրետ հավատում եմ տեր հորը, միակ Աստծուն, ոչ թե նրա ընտրյալ Քրիստոսին
> կրոնը միշտ եղել է ու կմնա քաղաքական խաղի գործիք


Հարգելի *REAL_ist* դու շատ տաքացած ես երևում ու մարդիկ քեզ ուրիշ բան են բացատրում իսկ դու ուրիշ բան ես հասկանում, կարճ ասած քեզ ասում են խնձոր դու հասկանում ես տանձ  :Wink:  : Թույլ տուր ես քեզ պատասխանեմ Կտրուկի փոխարեն, չնայած եթե նա ուզում է կարող է ինքն էլ պատասխանել քեզ:
Առաջինը այն որ Վատիկանն էլ քրիստոնյա քաղաք չի համարվում, պարզապես դա մի կենտրոն է որտեղ հավաքվում են կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու առաջնորդները Պապի գլխավորությամբ և հետո էլ չեմ ուզում մանրանամ նրանց գործերի վրա, աստված թող տեսնի: Հետո դու ի՞նչ ես կասկանում Քրիստոնյա ասելով, խաչ կր՞ել, մոմ վառ՞ել, կամ եկեղեցի գնա՞լ, դա՞ ես հասկանում քրիստոնյա ասելով, եթե այո ուրեմն ցավում եմ սխալ գաղափարի համար: Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը դա նշանակում է հետևել աստծու պատվիրաններին և հնազանդվել նրան և ամենակարևորը ընդունել Հիսուս Քրիստոս որպես տեր և փրկիչ և եթե դու չես հետևում այս խոսքերին ուրեմն դու քրիստոնյա չես, սա մեկ:
Երկրորդ՝ ասո՞ւմ ես հավատում ես աստծուն բայց չես ընդունուն Քրիստոսին հա՞  :Smile:  իսկ կարող ես ասել ո՞վ է քո աստվածը և դու ինչ տեղեկություն ունես նրա մասին, նա ի՞նչ է արել քեզ համար, խնդրում եմ մեկ առ մեկ բացատրես այս բոլորը և եթե պատասխան չունես տալու ուրեմն դու ոչ մի աստծու էլ չես հարգում և ընդունում, քանի որ Հիսուս Քրիստոս ինքն է ճշմարիտ աստված և նա ասեց՝ *Ով ինձ տեսավ Հորը տեսավ:*
Վերջում ասեմ որ եթե դու իսկական քրիստոնյա լինեիր դու կտեսնեիր քո առավելությունը և չէիր նաման հարց ուղղի թե՝ Քրիստոնյան ի՞նչ առավելություն ունի: Քրիստոնյան այնքան առավելություն ունի որ ոչ մեկը չունի, իհարկե եթե նա իսկական քրիստոնյա է: Կարծում եմ այքանը հլա որ հերիք է առաջին փուլի համար որ պատասխանես իմ հարցերին, աստված քեզ հետ  :Wink:

----------

Կտրուկ (26.01.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հարգելի REAL_ist դու շատ տաքացած ես երևում ու մարդիկ քեզ ուրիշ բան են բացատրում իսկ դու ուրիշ բան ես հասկանում, կարճ ասած քեզ ասում են խնձոր դու հասկանում ես տանձ


սխալվում ես հեչ էլ տաքացած չեմ,  իսկ քո խնձորատանձյան պատկերացումները գրածներս չընկալելուց է գալիս



> Առաջինը այն որ Վատիկանն էլ քրիստոնյա քաղաք չի համարվում, պարզապես դա մի կենտրոն է որտեղ հավաքվում են կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու առաջնորդները Պապի գլխավորությամբ


հարգելիս Վատիկանը պետականակերպ կազմավորում է, աշխարհի համարյա թե բոլոր պետությունները Վատիկանը ճանաչել են որպես պետություն և որը ամենակարևորն է, այն թեոկրատական պետություն է, այսինք ունի պետական կրոն՝ քրիստոնեություն, ուստի խնդրում եմ ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածել



> Հետո դու ի՞նչ ես կասկանում Քրիստոնյա ասելով, խաչ կր՞ել, մոմ վառ՞ել, կամ եկեղեցի գնա՞լ, դա՞ ես հասկանում քրիստոնյա ասելով, եթե այո ուրեմն ցավում եմ սխալ գաղափարի համար:


հավատալ սուբ երրորդությանը, հավատալ Քրիստոսին, հետևել Աստվածաշնչին, քո նշած հատկանիշները շատ դեպքերում ձևականություններ են, ես ինքս էլ եկեղեցի գնում եմ մոմ վառում եմ, Աստվածաշունչն էլ կարդացել եմ և այն մարդկանց բարոյական դաստիրակության համար չափազանց մեծ դեր ունի և պարունակում է շատ և շատ կյանքի ճշմարտություններ, բայց այն գրվել է մարդու կողմից և այդ իսկ պատճառով չի շրջանցել մարդկային շահը



> Երկրորդ՝ ասո՞ւմ ես հավատում ես աստծուն բայց չես ընդունուն Քրիստոսին հա՞  իսկ կարող ես ասել ո՞վ է քո աստվածը և դու ինչ տեղեկություն ունես նրա մասին, նա ի՞նչ է արել քեզ համար, խնդրում եմ մեկ առ մեկ բացատրես այս բոլորը և եթե պատասխան չունես տալու ուրեմն դու ոչ մի աստծու էլ չես հարգում և ընդունում, քանի որ Հիսուս Քրիստոս ինքն է ճշմարիտ աստված և նա ասեց՝ Ով ինձ տեսավ Հորը տեսավ:


Աստված կյանքի արարիչ, տիեզերքի սկիզբ, գերբնական ուժ, Քրիստոս չի կարող լինել տերը և աստված քանզի Աստվածը մեկն է բոլորի համար, բոլոր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչների համար, բոլոր կրոնները վերջին հաշվով միևնույն Աստծուն հավատալու եղանակաները, ճանապարհներն են, Քրիստոնեությունը ճանապարհներից մեկն է



> Վերջում ասեմ որ եթե դու իսկական քրիստոնյա լինեիր դու կտեսնեիր քո առավելությունը և չէիր նաման հարց ուղղի թե՝ Քրիստոնյան ի՞նչ առավելություն ունի: Քրիստոնյան այնքան առավելություն ունի որ ոչ մեկը չունի, իհարկե եթե նա իսկական քրիստոնյա է: Կարծում եմ այքանը հլա որ հերիք է առաջին փուլի համար որ պատասխանես իմ հարցերին


մեկ հարց քրիստոնյան մյուսների համեմատ ում առջև առավելություն ունի? Աստծո?
հենց տենց մտածելու պատճառով ժամանակին խաչակրած արշավանքների հետևանքով միլյոնավոր անմեղ մարդիկ ոչնչացվեցին, Աստծո առաջ բոլորն են հավասար



> Կրոնը այո, բայց հավատքը ոչ


Ամինա ջան կրոնը առանց հավատք ոչինչ է

----------


## Կտրուկ

Ռեալ իստ. չեմ ուզում շատ մանրանանք կամ հասնենք վիճաբանության։ վերադառնանք քո սկզբնական հարցադրմանը. որտեղ քո հարցի մեջ իսկ տվել ես պատասխանը։ փաստորեն դու ապրելով Քրիստոնյա կոչված երկրում. քեզ քրիստոնյա չես համարում ու համարողներից շատերն էլ. չգիտեն թե ինչու են համարում։էլ ինչու ընկնենք այս ու այն կողմ. թէ մուսուլմանները խեղճ են. որ քրիստոնյա յերկրում չեն ծնվել։

----------


## REAL_ist

> վերադառնանք քո սկզբնական հարցադրմանը. որտեղ քո հարցի մեջ իսկ տվել ես պատասխանը։ փաստորեն դու ապրելով Քրիստոնյա կոչված երկրում. քեզ քրիստոնյա չես համարում ու համարողներից շատերն էլ. չգիտեն թե ինչու են համարում։էլ ինչու ընկնենք այս ու այն կողմ. թէ մուսուլմանները խեղճ են. որ քրիստոնյա յերկրում չեն ծնվել։


այ քո ցավը տանեմ ես որտեղեմ ասել որ քրիստոնյա երկրում պարտադիրա քրիստոնյա լինել
չլնի թե սրա հետ ես?



> փաստորեն երկրագնդի բնակչության կեսիչ շատը խաչվածա ինչա թե շփոտվել ոչ քրիստոնյա երկրումա ծնվել, խեղճ մարդիկ…


բացատրեմ որ քրիստոնեական հասարակությունում մեծացողը շատ հավանականա որ քրիստոնյա կդառնա, իսկ մուսուլմանական հասարակությունում մեծացողը՝ մուսուլման ու դա բնականա, իսկ դու ընկելես բառերի հետևից ինձ ուզումես բացատրես որ պարտադիր չի քրիստոնեական հասարակությունում մեծացածը քրիստոնյա լինի, մուսուլմանականում՝ մուսուլման, հա ետ ով չի հասկանում, պարզից էլ պարզա

----------


## Bergmann

> Հիսուսն ասում է ՙովքեր իմ *հոտից* են ՝կլսեն իմ ձայնը՚


Հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչի ա Քրիստոսը մարդկանց ոչխարների հետ համեմատում  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (27.01.2009), Annushka (27.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչի ա Քրիստոսը մարդկանց ոչխարների հետ համեմատում


մարդիք ել ոչխարների նման. երբ առանց հովվի են մնում գայլի 
(տվյալ դեպքում սատանայի) բաժին են դառնում։
և գառներն են որ հավաքվում են  իրենց հովվի անուշ սրինգը լսելու։ոչ թէ ուլերի պես պոզերը տնկած այս ու այն կողմ են ցվրվում։

----------

century (26.01.2009)

----------


## century

> սխալվում ես հեչ էլ տաքացած չեմ,  իսկ քո խնձորատանձյան պատկերացումները գրածներս չընկալելուց է գալիս
> 
> հարգելիս Վատիկանը պետականակերպ կազմավորում է, աշխարհի համարյա թե բոլոր պետությունները Վատիկանը ճանաչել են որպես պետություն և որը ամենակարևորն է, այն թեոկրատական պետություն է, այսինք ունի պետական կրոն՝ քրիստոնեություն, ուստի խնդրում եմ ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածել
> 
> հավատալ սուբ երրորդությանը, հավատալ Քրիստոսին, հետևել Աստվածաշնչին, քո նշած հատկանիշները շատ դեպքերում ձևականություններ են, ես ինքս էլ եկեղեցի գնում եմ մոմ վառում եմ, Աստվածաշունչն էլ կարդացել եմ և այն մարդկանց բարոյական դաստիրակության համար չափազանց մեծ դեր ունի և պարունակում է շատ և շատ կյանքի ճշմարտություններ, բայց այն գրվել է մարդու կողմից և այդ իսկ պատճառով չի շրջանցել մարդկային շահը
> 
> Աստված կյանքի արարիչ, տիեզերքի սկիզբ, գերբնական ուժ, Քրիստոս չի կարող լինել տերը և աստված քանզի Աստվածը մեկն է բոլորի համար, բոլոր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչների համար, բոլոր կրոնները վերջին հաշվով միևնույն Աստծուն հավատալու եղանակաները, ճանապարհներն են, Քրիստոնեությունը ճանապարհներից մեկն է
> 
> մեկ հարց քրիստոնյան մյուսների համեմատ ում առջև առավելություն ունի? Աստծո?
> ...


Ես միշտ ասել եմ որ այս թեմայի շուրջ բանավիճելը անօգուտ է ու այդպես էլ կմնա, այնպես որ դու մնա քո կարծիքին եթե ուզում ես բայց խնդրում եմ մի փորձիր քո (կարծիքներով) պնդել որ դու ճիշտ ես, միևնույն է դու սխալ կարծիք ունես Քրիստոնեության նկատմամբ:
Քրիստոնյան առավելություն ունի բոլորի նկատմամբ նրանով որովհետև սեր է քարոզվում աշխարհին: Այո աստծո առաջ բոլորն էլ հավասար են բայց աստված արդարադատ է և իր տված մի որդուն արհամարողը իրեն է արհամարում: Քրիստոս միակ աստվածն է (որը երկրի վրա ներկայացավ որպես աստծո որդի, սուրբ երրորդության անձերից մեկը) որ մարդացավ ու աշխարհ եկավ իր կյանքը տալով իրեն հավատացողների համար, որը ոչ մեկը չկարողացավ անել դա, կլինի դա՝ բուդա, մուհամեդ, կրիշնիա և այլն, իսկ եթե նա քեզ համար ոչինչ է, ոչինչ աստված կտա մի օր կիմանաս և կաշվիտ վրա կզգաս նրա ներկայությունը:
Մնաս բարով  :Smile:

----------


## century

> Հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչի ա Քրիստոսը մարդկանց ոչխարների հետ համեմատում


Խնդրում եմ կեղտ մի բռնիր աստվածաշնչի տողերի վրա և եթե անկեղծ փափագ ունես հասկանալու թե ի՞նչի է Քրիստոս ասում այդ խոսքը ապա ասեմ որ դա փոխաբերական իմաստով է գրված, Քրիստոս իրեն հետևողներին ի նկատի ունի ոչխարների որովհետև միակ կենդանին ոչխարն է որ երբ լսում է հովվի սրնգի ձայնը ապա գալիս է դեպի նրան և հետո ոչխարը միակ կենդանին է որ շուտ հնազանդվում է իր տիրոջը:

----------


## century

> բացատրեմ որ քրիստոնեական հասարակությունում մեծացողը շատ հավանականա որ քրիստոնյա կդառնա, իսկ մուսուլմանական հասարակությունում մեծացողը՝ մուսուլման ու դա բնականա


Դու շատ ճիշտ ես, բայց աստծո խոսքը (քրիստոնեություն) քարոզվում է ամենուրեք և հետո դու գոնե գիտություն ունես թե որ՞տեղից է առաջացել մուսուլմանությունը: Ասեմ քեզ որ դա մի շեղված կրոն է որ ախարհ է եկել Մուհամեդի միջոցով, Քրիստոնեությունից 700 տարի հետո: Այն ժամանակ որ Հիսուս աշխարհ եկավ Հրեաստանի մեջ այդ ժամանակ աշխարհում չկար մուսուլմանություն, մարդիկ պաշտում էին իրենց աստվածներին, դե բնականաբար Հրեաներն էլ պաշտում էին իրենց ասծուն: Քրիստոս աշխարհ եկավ որ վկայի ճշմարիտ աստծու մասին որը հենց ինքն էր իրականում, բայց նա չխոսած իր անունից այլ մարդկանց սովորեցնում էր որ պաշտեն իր հորը, որը ճշմարիտ և սիրող հայր աստվածն է: Մարդիկ նրա հանդեպ չարացած լինելով ( հենց Հրեաները ) փորձում էին սպանել նրան չհավատալով որ նա է Մեսսիան և դա արեցին խաչելով նրան խաչափայտի վրա և այն ժամանակ որ նա մեռավ խաչի վրա իր մեսսիան կատարելով աշխարհի վրա, այդ ժամանակ երկինքը որոտած և մարդիկ սարսափահար փախչելով հավատացին որ իրոք նա էր Մեսսիան որի մասին գրված էր սուրբ գրքում: Մարդ կարող է մուսուլմանական երկրում ծնվել ու մեծանալ որպես մուսոլման բայց եթե նա ընտրված է ուրեմն մի օր կլսի աստծու ձայնը և կհավատա որ Հիսուսն է միակ աստվածը և կապաշխարհի ու քքարոզի այդ նույն երկրում, ինչպես որ հիմա է կատարվում մուսուլմանական երկրներում ահռելի քանակներով մուսուլմաններ են դարձի գալիս և ընդունում Քրիստոսին:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես միշտ ասել եմ որ այս թեմայի շուրջ բանավիճելը անօգուտ է ու այդպես էլ կմնա, այնպես որ դու մնա քո կարծիքին եթե ուզում ես բայց խնդրում եմ մի փորձիր քո (կարծիքներով) պնդել որ դու ճիշտ ես, միևնույն է դու սխալ կարծիք ունես Քրիստոնեության նկատմամբ:


ես չեմ պնդում իմ կարծիքը ճիշտա ձերը սխալ ոչ դու կարող ես ապացուցել քո հավատքի ճշմարտությունը, ոչ ես, ոչ էլ ցանկացած երրորդը, ես ուղղակի ասում եմ որ քրիստենության չհետևողներին համարել մոլորյալ, ահնավատ և "խաչված" սխալ է, ամեն մարդ իր ճանապարհը կգտնի դեպի Աստված ու դա պարտադիր չի լինի Քրիստոնեությունը, նույն բուդդիստը կարող է ավելի մոտ գտնվել Աստծուն քան իրական քրիստոնյան



> Քրիստոնյան առավելություն ունի բոլորի նկատմամբ նրանով որովհետև սեր է քարոզվում աշխարհին:


նորից ապատեղեկատվություն, բոլոր կրոններն էլ սեր են քարոզում



> իսկ եթե նա քեզ համար ոչինչ է, ոչինչ աստված կտա մի օր կիմանաս և կաշվիտ վրա կզգաս նրա ներկայությունը:


ես նման բան եմ ասել? ես ընդունում եմ Քրիստոսին որպես Աստծո ընտրյալ, մարգարե, եթե դու ետքանը որպես ոչինչ ես ընկալում ուրեմն Աստված քո հետ



> հետո դու գոնե գիտություն ունես թե որ՞տեղից է առաջացել մուսուլմանությունը:


այո գիտություն ունեմ, բայց դրանք չեն համապատասխանում քո սուբյեկտիվ գնահատականներին ու պատկերացումներին

մենակ մի հարց քեզ տարօրինակ չի թվում որ Աստծո ընտրյալ ազգը փաստորեն դավաճանեց Քրիստոսին ու մինչև հիմա էլ դավաճանումա

ու մի բան էլ, ինչքան կորող ես մահմեդականությունը համարել շեղված քրիստոնեությունից, նույնքան էլ կարող ես քրիստոնեությունը շեղված համարել հուդայականությունից

----------


## century

> ես չեմ պնդում իմ կարծիքը ճիշտա ձերը սխալ ոչ դու կարող ես ապացուցել քո հավատքի ճշմարտությունը, ոչ ես, ոչ էլ ցանկացած երրորդը, ես ուղղակի ասում եմ որ քրիստենության չհետևողներին համարել մոլորյալ, ահնավատ և "խաչված" սխալ է, ամեն մարդ իր ճանապարհը կգտնի դեպի Աստված ու դա պարտադիր չի լինի Քրիստոնեությունը, նույն բուդդիստը կարող է ավելի մոտ գտնվել Աստծուն քան իրական քրիստոնյան
> 
> նորից ապատեղեկատվություն, բոլոր կրոններն էլ սեր են քարոզում
> 
> ես նման բան եմ ասել? ես ընդունում եմ Քրիստոսին որպես Աստծո ընտրյալ, մարգարե, եթե դու ետքանը որպես ոչինչ ես ընկալում ուրեմն Աստված քո հետ
> 
> այո գիտություն ունեմ, բայց դրանք չեն համապատասխանում քո սուբյեկտիվ գնահատականներին ու պատկերացումներին
> 
> մենակ մի հարց քեզ տարօրինակ չի թվում որ Աստծո ընտրյալ ազգը փաստորեն դավաճանեց Քրիստոսին ու մինչև հիմա էլ դավաճանումա
> ...


Ինձ ոչինչ էլ տարօրինակ չի թվում և դա այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ քանի որ գրված է որ նրանք չեն ընդունի Քրիստոսին, կգա մի օր որ իրենք կնայեն իրենց խոցածին և կամաչեն ու դարձի կգան:

----------


## Սելավի

Ժողովուր  ջան  եկեք  ամեն  մեկը  իր  ընկալածի  չափով  չփորձի  դիմացինին  ապացուցել  այն՝  ինչը  ընդհամենը  մարդկային  ուղեղի  ընկալողականության  արգասիքն  է,  իզուր  մարդկանց  մի  թշնամացրեք  Աստծո  հետ:  Չեք  պատկերացնում  անընդհատ  նույն  ձևով  ու  ոճով  պնդումները,  այն  բանի  մասին՝  որը  մարդկայն  ուղեղից  վերա՝  առավել  ևս  որ  այդ   դատողությունները  մարդկայինա, մարդկանց  մեջ  ակամայից  ատելությունա  առաջացնում: 
Ամեն  մեկին  տրված  չի  որ  քրիստոնեություն քարոզի,  եթը  մեկը  իրեն  քրիստոնիա  է  համարում  դա  դեռ  իրան  իրավունք  չի  տալիս  որ  քրիստոնեություն  քարոզի,   դրանք  հատուկ  ընտրիալներ  են  Աստվածայինից,  որոնք  նվաճել  են  քարոզելու  տիտղոսը: 
Դրա  համար  լավ  կանեք  որ  քրիստոնիայի  լավ  կողմերը  ցույց  տաք  դիմացինին  ոչ  թե՝   շատ  ներողություն  իմ  տպավորությամբ  յազվությունը:
Իմացեք  ամեն  մեկը  իր  ժամանակն  ունի  հասկանալու,  և  ամենևին  պարտադիր  չի  որ  հենց  ձեր  ձևով  հասկանան  ու  ընկալեն:
Որ  ուշադիր  նայեք  կտեսնեք  հենց  քրիստոնեության  մեջ  քանի  տարբեր  ուղղություններ  կա,  հիմա  եթե  ամեն  մեկը  իր  ուղղությունը  պնդի՝  էն  մարդը  ով  որ  նոր  պիտի  ծանոթանա  Քրիստոսի  հետ  մի  անգամից  կհիասթափվի,  որովհետև  շատ  կարևոր  և  հիմքային  հարցերում  գրեթե  բոլորը  ուղղությունները  իրարից  տարբերվում  են:
Այնպես  որ  ամեն  մեկդ  ձեր  վրա  աշխատեք,  Աստված  վակումի  մեջ  չի,  ՆԱ  շատ  լավ  գիտի  ու՞մ,  ի՞նչ  ձև  կանչի  իրեն  ծառայելու:  
Ես  ձեզ  վստահեցնում  եմ  REAL_ist-ը  իր  ինտուիցիայով  գիտի  այն,  ինչ  դուք  դեռ  չգիտեք,  դրա  համար  էլ  նա  չի  հասկանա  ձեր  բռնած  գիծը,  նա  ավելի  մեծ  հեղափոխության  համարա  այստեղ,  երկիր  մոլորակում  և   նույն  պես  շատ  ավելի  սիրելիյա  Աստծո  համար,  ինչպես  յուրաքանչյուրս:

----------

REAL_ist (27.01.2009), Yellow Raven (27.01.2009)

----------


## Karina

> Հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչի ա Քրիստոսը մարդկանց ոչխարների հետ համեմատում


Աստվածաշնչում ամեն բան խոր իմաստ ունի և պատահական չէ, որ Հիսուսը մարդկանց հենց ոչխարների հետ է համեմատում: Որովհետև ոչխարը միակ կենդանին է, որն առանց հովվի կորուստի է մատնվում:

----------


## Annushka

> Աստվածաշնչում ամեն բան խոր իմաստ ունի և պատահական չէ, որ Հիսուսը մարդկանց հենց ոչխարների հետ է համեմատում: Որովհետև ոչխարը միակ կենդանին է, որն առանց հովվի կորուստի է մատնվում:


Հիմա քո ասելով՝ աթեիստները մոլորյալ մարդիկ են և սատանայի բաժին են, ու նրանք շատ ծա՞նր են ապրում առանց իրենց " հովվի"; Նրանք հակառակ կարծիքի են, և շատ էլ լավ են զգում իրենց առանց Աստված-Սատանա հակամարտության: Նրանք ազատ են;

----------


## REAL_ist

> Աստվածաշնչում ամեն բան խոր իմաստ ունի և պատահական չէ, որ Հիսուսը մարդկանց հենց ոչխարների հետ է համեմատում: Որովհետև ոչխարը միակ կենդանին է, որն առանց հովվի կորուստի է մատնվում:


փաստորեն համաձայն ես ու ընդունում ես մարդկանց ոչխարհների հետ համեմատելը, հովվի հետևից ոչխարհի նման գնալնել հլը մի բանել դրական բանա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> փաստորեն համաձայն ես ու ընդունում ես մարդկանց ոչխարհների հետ համեմատելը, հովվի հետևից ոչխարհի նման գնալնել հլը մի բանել դրական բանա


Ոչխարների հետ համեմատումը(ինչպես և ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը) Աստծո սիրո դրսևորումներից մեկնա մարդկանց նկատմամբ :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

այսինքն ոչխարների չափ սիրումա?

----------

Amaru (27.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> այսինքն ոչխարների չափ սիրումա?


Աստված մարդկանց ոչխարների հետ համեմատելու հետ մեկտեղ իրան էլ համեմատումա հովվի հետ... 
Իսկ հովիվը ոնցա հոգ տանում իրա ոչխարների մասին?

----------

Second Chance (27.01.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

դրա համար ամեն դեպքում պարտադիր չի ոչխարի ու հովիվի համեմատությունը բերել, հաստատ մայրը երեխու հանդեպ ավելի հոգատարա քան հովիվը ոչխարի

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչի ա Քրիստոսը մարդկանց ոչխարների հետ համեմատում


ոչ միայն մարդկանց։Հիսուսն ինքն էլ կոչվում է ՙԳառն Աստծոյ՚

----------

Second Chance (08.05.2009)

----------


## may

> դրա համար ամեն դեպքում պարտադիր չի ոչխարի ու հովիվի համեմատությունը բերել, հաստատ մայրը երեխու հանդեպ ավելի հոգատարա քան հովիվը ոչխարի


Առակների մեջ պետք է փնտրել ասելիքը, իմաստը, և ոչ թե դերերի բաժանումը: Հակառակ դեպքում Վարդան Այգեկցուն վաղուց պիտի քարկոծեինք :LOL:

----------

Second Chance (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Աստված մարդկանց ոչխարների հետ համեմատելու հետ մեկտեղ իրան էլ համեմատումա հովվի հետ... 
> Իսկ հովիվը ոնցա հոգ տանում իրա ոչխարների մասին?


Ձեր հարցի պատասխանը կա Ավետարանում: Ճշմարիտ հովիվը պահպանում է իր հոտն ամեն վտանգից: Այս պարագային այդ վտանգը հոգևոր է: Եթե Դուք ծանոթ եք գյուղական կյանքին, ապա կիմանաք, երբ գայլը հարձակվում է հոտի վրա, անկախ այն բանից, թե հովիվը զենք ունի, թե չէ, վազում է, որպեսզի կանխի գայլի հարձակումը: Նույնն էլ Աստված, ամեն հոգևոր վտանգ հեռու է վանում մեզանից: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------

Yellow Raven (10.03.2009)

----------


## յոգի

ճանաչեք իրական Քրիստոսին, որի մասին ասվել է երեք հազար տարի մինչ Իր հայտնությունը, որի մասին գրված է հին Արիական Վեդաներում, Բհավիշյա Պուրանայում...
կներեք որ թարգմանված չե...

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Մասնավորապես 2.2.4. կետերին` Ակումբում արգելվում են օտարալեզու գրառումները: Եթե օտար լեզվով տեքստը ինչ-որ հոդվածից, գրքից կամ այլ տեղից մեջբերում է և կարևոր է տվյալ թեմայի կամ քննարկման համատեքստում, ապա այս դեպքում գրառման մեջ պետք է նաև բերվի մեջբերվող տեքստի ամբողջական կամ համառոտ բովանդակությունը՝ հայերենով: Հակառակ դեպքում կարող եք պարզապես հղում տալ:*

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Քրիստոսը խաչվելուց հետո չմեռավ որ հարություն առներ


իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես։ Անձամ՞բ ես ստուգել.թէ հավատում ես ինչ որ մի գրվածքի։
(թող որ պատասխանդ լինի հարցիս չափսերին)

----------


## յոգի

> իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես։ Անձամ՞բ ես ստուգել.թէ հավատում ես ինչ որ մի գրվածքի։
> (թող որ պատասխանդ լինի հարցիս չափսերին)


Չե Կտուկ ջան ես անձամբ չեմ ստուգել, բայց Կաշմիրի նահանից հայտնաբերած փաստից են այդ իմ ասածները, որտեղ գրի է առնվել այդ մասին...

----------


## յոգի

> ճանաչեք իրական Քրիստոսին, որի մասին ասվել է երեք հազար տարի մինչ Իր հայտնությունը, որի մասին գրված է հին Արիական Վեդաներում, Բհավիշյա Պուրանայում...



««Շատ ժամանակ առաջ թշնամիներին հաղթող թագավորը Արիացիների Շայլավահանան, որը հաղթել էր Սակասներին , Չինասներին, Բահիկաուսներին, Հռոմեացիներին, Կուրուներին... Թագավորը այսպիսով  սահմաններ դրեց Արիացիների և Մլեչհաների(Մարդկանց ամենացածրները) երկրների միջև...
Հզոր թագավորը մի օր հանդիպեց մի հիանալի մարդու, որը ապրում եր լեռներում. Նա փայլում էր ոսկու պես և կրում էր սպիտակ հագուստ
Տեխտ 23
Թագավորը հարցրեց Նրան, Ո՞վ էս դու պարոն, -մարդը պատասխանեց. դու պետք է իմանաս , որ ես Իշա Պուտրա-ն եմ , Աստծո որդի: Ես ծնվել եմ Կույսից:
Ես Մլեչհաների կրոնի հիմնադիրն եմ և Բացարձակ Ճշմարտության խիստ հետևորդն եմ: Լսելով այդ թաավորը հարցրեց, Որոնք՞ են կրոնական սկզբունքները ըստ քեզ:
Լսելով հարցը Շայլավահանի ,Իշա Պուտրա-ն (Աստծո Որդին) պատասխանեց, 'Օ թագավոր երբ Ճշմարտությունը ավերվում է , Ես Մասիյան, եկել եմ այս ընկածների  մլեչհաներին(մարդկանց ցածրագույնը) որտեղ ոչ մի կարգ ու կանոն չի մնացել, պետք է տամ Աստծո սերը: Տեսնելով այս անկրոնական սարսափելի վիճակը բարբարոսների, որը տարածում է ստանում Մլեչհա-Դեշաներից, դրա համար Ես իմ վրա առաքելություն եմ վերցրել:
Տեխծ 27 - 2Խնդրում եմ լսիր օ թագավոր, թե ինչ կրոնական սկզբունկներ եմ հիմնադրել մլեչհաների մեիջև: Ապրող էակը ենթակա է լավի և վատի ազդեցության : Միտքը պետք է մաքրագործվի ընդունելով ճիշտ վիճակ և կատարելու Ջապա : Կրկնելով Աստծու Սուրբ Անունները , այսպիսով մեկը հասնում է բացարձակ մաքրության: Ինչպես անխախտ Արևն Է հրապուրում, բոլոր ուղղություններից, բոլոր ապրող էակների տարրերը,...

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես Մլեչհաների կրոնի հիմնադիրն եմ և Բացարձակ Ճշմարտության խիստ հետևորդն եմ:


Քրիստոս չի կարող լինել ճշմարտության հետևորդ.Նա Ինքը հենց Ճշմարտությունն է և ճանապարհը և կյանքը։ ՈՒ ընդհանրապես ՝ յոգի. քո մեժբերումը  քնարկման  ենթակա ու արժանի չէ. քանի որ Քրիստոնեությանը անգամ թեթև ծանոթ մարդը. մեջբերմանդ մեջ էջերով սխալներ ու հակասություններ կարող է գտնել։
(Անձնական չնդունես. խոսքս վերաբերվում է տողերիդ բուն հեղինակին)։

----------


## յոգի

Կտրուկ, ես դեռ չեմ մեկնաբանել, դրա համար չես կարող ասել թէ իմ մեկնաբանումը քննարկման ենթակա է թէ ոչ...
Իսկ ո՞վ է քո կարծիքով Քրիստոսը, Աստված՞, եթե այո ապա Նա չէր ասի Սիերք Աստծուն, Հորը... կամ Ին'չ է նշանակում Աստծո Որդի՞...
Կարևոր չե ճիշտ ու սխալ հակասություններ գտնել, սխալներ նաև Աստծու վրա են ման գալիս... դա սխալ գտնողի պրոբլեմն է...
Իսկ բանական մարդը առանց խորհելու և բանականությամ հասկանալու ոչինչ չի ընդունում...
ՈՒ ընդհանրապես ՝ 
հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում...

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ո՞վ է քո կարծիքով Քրիստոսը, Աստված՞, եթե այո ապա Նա չէր ասի Սիերք Աստծուն, Հորը... կամ Ին'չ է նշանակում Աստծո Որդի՞......


հիմա պատասխանե՞մ հարցիդ .թէ՞ ինքդ արդեն քո հարցին պատասխանել ես։


> հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում...


Շնորհակալ եմ բարեմաղթանքներիդ համար. բայց պիտի հիշեցնեմ այն մարդկանց՝ որոնք կարծում են թէ Քրիստոսին պետք է հնդկաստանում.կամ մի որևէ այլ տեղ փնտրեն։
այս մոլորությունը վկայում է վերջին ժամանակների մոտալուտ լինելու մասին .ուր  Քրիստոս ասում է
 ՙԱյն ժամանակ երբ մեկը ձեզ ասի թէ՝ ահա այստեղ է Քրիստոսը .կամ ահա այնտեղ է.մի՛հավատացեք:Որովհետև սուտ քրիստոսներ և սուտ մարգարեներ պիտի գան  ու նշաններ և  հրաշքներ պիտի ցուցադրեն.որպեսզի. եթէ հնարավոր լինի .ընտրյալներին էլ մոլորեցնեն։   

                                                                                       Իսկ դուք զգույշ եղեք ՝ահա նախօրոք ձեզ  ասեցի ամեն բան՚։  

                                                                                                                                      Մարկոս 13.21

----------


## յոգի

> հիմա պատասխանե՞մ հարցիդ .թէ՞ ինքդ արդեն քո հարցին պատասխանել ես։
> Շնորհակալ եմ բարեմաղթանքներիդ համար. բայց պիտի հիշեցնեմ այն մարդկանց՝ որոնք կարծում են թէ Քրիստոսին պետք է հնդկաստանում.կամ մի որևէ այլ տեղ փնտրեն։
> այս մոլորությունը վկայում է վերջին ժամանակների մոտալուտ լինելու մասին .ուր  Քրիստոս ասում է
>  ՙԱյն ժամանակ երբ մեկը ձեզ ասի թէ՝ ահա այստեղ է Քրիստոսը .կամ ահա այնտեղ է.մի՛հավատացեք:Որովհետև սուտ քրիստոսներ և սուտ մարգարեներ պիտի գան  ու նշաններ և  հրաշքներ պիտի ցուցադրեն.որպեսզի. եթէ հնարավոր լինի .ընտրյալներին էլ մոլորեցնեն։   
> 
>                                                                                        Իսկ դուք զգույշ եղեք ՝ահա նախօրոք ձեզ  ասեցի ամեն բան՚։  
> 
>                                                                                                                                       Մարկոս 13.21


Հարգելի Կտրուկ ես Քրիստոնյա չեմ, չնայած Քրիտոսին սրտանց Հարգում եմ և նոր Քրիստոնեություն չեմ տարածում, ոչ էլ Նրա անունից եմ խոսում... և ես զգուշանալու պատճառ չունեմ, երևի ավելի շատ ձէզ Քրիստոնյաներիտ է վերաբերվում, զգույշ եղեք...
Եվ դուք հավատում եք , որ այդ աստվածաշունչ և կտակարանը, որը հասել է ձեզ, հազարամյակներ, ինչպիսի մարդկանց ձերքերի տակով և ամեն մեկը իր քմհաճույքին ձևափոխած, Դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն եք համարում՞
Գրիքոր Լուսավորիչը արդեն նախապատրաստած կտակարանները և աստվածաշունչը բերեց Արիական Հայաստան , բնաջնջեց Հայոց Հզոր պատմությունը քարուքանդ արեց Տաճարները, վերփոխելով եկեղեցիների, զոռով ստիպելով և սպանելով տարածեց արդեն ձևափոխած ««Քրիստոնեությունը»» ... Վառելով Հայոց պատմությունը Գրիքորը փաստորեն գլխատեց Հայաստանը...
Քրիստոսը Աստծո որդին էր և բարի, չգիտես ինչու հետևորդները այդքան ագրեսիվ են...
Ցանկանում եմ երջանկություն բոլորիտ...
կներեք եթե մտքներտ ալեկոծեցի...

ես սիրում եմ իմ Հայ Ազգը...

----------

Gayl (04.04.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> *Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չի:* Կրոնը բուդդիզմն ա, իսլամն ա, մնացած բոլորը: Կրոն, կամ հավատք բառերը միանքամայն տարբերվում են իրենց նշանակությամբ իրականություն բառից, հետևաբար Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն անվանելը սխաղ է:



Monk, սրա մասին մի քիչ կգրե՞ս :Blush:  
մոտավորապես սենց հարցեր.* ի՞նչ է քրիստոնեությունը,* նպատակ, հետևանք, պատճառ, չգիտեմ, երևի սխալ հարցեր եմ գրել, բայց էս թեման երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի, ու այ սենց  :Wacko:  վիճակա, բան չհասկացա: 
Ընդհանուր մի քիչ, որ գրես, երևի պարզ կլինի
ու մի հարց էլ, նախորդ էջերում Կուկը հարցրել էր Ադամից ու Եվայից հետո կային Աբել ու Կայեն, հետո մեկը մյուսին սպանում է, մնում են երեքը՝ ծնողները ու մի որդին: Բա էս մարդիկ էսքան ո՞նց են շատացել, պատասխանների մեջ մի կարգին բան գրած չէր, մի քիչ էլ սրա մասին կգրե՞ս:
հլա որ, էսքանը :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Monk, սրա մասին մի քիչ կգրե՞ս 
> մոտավորապես սենց հարցեր.* ի՞նչ է քրիստոնեությունը,* նպատակ, հետևանք, պատճառ, չգիտեմ, երևի սխալ հարցեր եմ գրել, բայց էս թեման երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի, ու այ սենց  վիճակա, բան չհասկացա: 
> Ընդհանուր մի քիչ, որ գրես, երևի պարզ կլինի
> ու մի հարց էլ, նախորդ էջերում Կուկը հարցրել էր Ադամից ու Եվայից հետո կային Աբել ու Կայեն, հետո մեկը մյուսին սպանում է, մնում են երեքը՝ ծնողները ու մի որդին: Բա էս մարդիկ էսքան ո՞նց են շատացել, պատասխանների մեջ մի կարգին բան գրած չէր, մի քիչ էլ սրա մասին կգրե՞ս:
> հլա որ, էսքանը


Որովհետև 800-900 տարի ապրել են, դրա համար էլ կարողացել են այդպես շատանալ:

----------

Արծիվ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Որովհետև 800-900 տարի ապրել են, դրա համար էլ կարողացել են այդպես շատանալ:


գուցե ասեիր նաև թե ով ում հետ .......... երևի հասկացար, մարդկանց ապրելու տարիների քանակը մարդկանց բազմանալու հետ կապ չունի:

բայց հարցս ուղղված էր Monk-ին :Xeloq:  
Monk, արի ասա, քանի թեման նորից շիլափլավ չեն սարքել:

----------


## Vook

> մնում են երեքը՝ ծնողները ու մի որդին: Բա էս մարդիկ էսքան ո՞նց են շատացել


ԾՆՆԴՈՑ 5.3
*Ադամը երկու հարիւր երեսուն տարեկանին իր նման ու իր կերպարանքով որդի ծնեց եւ անունը դրեց Սէթ։ 4Սէթին ծնելուց յետոյ Ադամն ապրեց եւս եօթը հարիւր տարի եւ ծնեց ուստրեր ու դուստրեր։ 5Ադամը մեռաւ՝ ապրելով ինը հարիւր երեսուն տարի։ 6Սէթը երկու հարիւր հինգ տարեկանին ծնեց Ենոսին։........... 
*

----------

Yeghoyan (04.04.2010), Արծիվ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> գուցե ասեիր նաև թե ով ում հետ .......... երևի հասկացար, մարդկանց ապրելու տարիների քանակը մարդկանց բազմանալու հետ կապ չունի:
> 
> բայց հարցս ուղղված էր Monk-ին 
> Monk, արի ասա, քանի թեման նորից շիլափլավ չեն սարքել:


Կարծում էի, որ պարզ պետք է լիներ Ադամը Եվային, իսկ նրանց երեխաները մեկը մյուսին ուրիշ ձև հնարավորա՞ :Shok:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Կարծում էի, որ պարզ պետք է լիներ Ադամը Եվային, իսկ նրանց երախները մեկը մյուսին ուրիշ ձև հնարավորա՞


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

ես էլ եմ ուզում իմանամ հնարավորա՞, թե՞ չէ :Xeloq: 

փաստորեն այնն ինչ հիմա չի կարելի, ժամանակին լավ էլ կարելի էր :Xeloq:

----------

My World My Space (04.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Որովհետև 800-900 տարի ապրել են, դրա համար էլ կարողացել են այդպես շատանալ:


Դա էլ է փաստ և հնարավոր է լիներ այդպես  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (05.04.2010), Vook (04.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Որովհետև 800-900 տարի ապրել են, դրա համար էլ կարողացել են այդպես շատանալ:


Դե՛՛ շատը՝ շատ չեն։Ամեն ինչ նորմալ է։ 2 հոգուց մոտ 6400 տարվա  ընդացքում լիովին խելամիտ  թիվ է կազմում  այսօրվա 5 -6 միլիալդ  բնակչությունը, եթե 25-30 տարին՝ մեկ սերունդ հաշվենք ։Քրիստոսի ժամանակաշրջանում մարդկանց թիվը կազմել է մոտ  200միլիոն։  2- րդ համաշխարհայինին՝ 1940 թ-ին, այն  եղել է 2 միլիարդ, իսկ արդեն 70 տարի անց եռապատկվել է։

----------

Gayl (05.04.2010), Արծիվ (05.04.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ու մի հարց էլ, նախորդ էջերում Կուկը հարցրել էր Ադամից ու Եվայից հետո կային Աբել ու Կայեն, հետո մեկը մյուսին սպանում է, մնում են երեքը՝ ծնողները ու մի որդին: Բա էս մարդիկ էսքան ո՞նց են շատացել, պատասխանների մեջ մի կարգին բան գրած չէր, մի քիչ էլ սրա մասին կգրե՞ս:
> հլա որ, էսքանը


Աստվածաշնչում հիշատակվում է Ադամի ու Եվայի միայն երեք որդիների անունները՝ Աբելը, Կայենը ու Սիֆը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշ երեխաներ չեն եղել: Վսյո տակի մարդը 930 տարի ա ապրել, աշխարհում ամենաշատ երեխաներ ունեցել է մի կին 19-րդ դարում, որն ապրելով  63  տարի լույս աշխարհ է բերել  58  երեխա. դե պատկերացրեք Ադամն ու Եվան քանի երեխա կարող էին ունենալ: Եթե բացի Ադամից ու Եվայից ուրիշ մարդիկ չեն եղել, ստացվում է երեխաները ամուսնացել են իրենց քույրերի/եղբայրների , զարմուհիների/զարմիկների հետ կամ ավելի հեռու բարեկամների: Ու էտ ժամանակները հաստատ օրենք չկար մոտ բարեկամների ամուսնությունը արգելող: Նման օրենք Մովսեսի ժամանակ ա առաջացել, որը  Ադամից ու Եվայից 2500  տարի հետո ա եղել : Նույն ինքը Աբրահամը ամուսնացավ իր քրոջ Սառայի հետ, որը քույր էր գալիս իրեն հայրական կողմից միայն: Եվ իր որդում Իսահակին ուղարկեց իր բարեկամների տուն աղջիկ ընտրելու: Էն ժամանակները պետք չի խառնել հիմիկվա ժամանակների հետ, մարդիկ միջինում 250 տարի էին ապրում, իսկ հիմա միջինում մարդը   70 տարի ա ապրում,  հիմիկվա գեները էնքան սխալ են իրենց մեջ պարունակում, իսկ քույր եղբայր երկուսն էլ նույն ընդհանուր գենետիկական սխալներով, նորմայից շեղվածությունները պատրաստ են հետագա սերնդի համար:  :Think:

----------

Vook (15.04.2010), Yeghoyan (21.04.2010), Արծիվ (18.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ ջան համամիտ եմ, որ «« Քրիստոս ասաց ՙես ու Հայրս մեկ ենք՚»», նույնը մենք կարող ենք ասել, որ մենք նույնպես մեկ ենք մեր Հոր հետ, այսինքը Աստծո, որովհետև մենք նույնպես Նրա մասնիկներն եքն, բայց դա նույն ««Մեկը»» չե, Քրիստոսը ու Աստված նույն անձը չեն, այլ Քրիստոսը Աստծո Ուժով օժտված Անձնավորություն է...
> Մի քիչ նայի Կտակարաններից դուրս, միգուցե մի ուրիշ ճշմարտություն գտնես Քրիստոսի մասին...
> Իսկ այս կապակցությամբ «« ՝երբ այդ ժողովուրդը Աստծո հետ էր ՝ հասնում էր հաղթանակի, իսկ երբ թշնամանում ու հեռանում էր Տիրոջից՝ զրկանքներ էր կրում։»»
> կասեմ, որ մինչ Քրիստոսի գալը, տեղի ««մարգարեները»» ««թշնամուն»» անխնա կոտորում էին, իչպես նաև ծերերին, կանանց, երեխեքին, նաև կենդանիներին, թուրքերից բեթար և հետևում էին Հին կտակարանին, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի Քրիստոսի հետ... ««Տերը»»՞ Տերը ոչ մի թշնամի չունի, այ այդ ազգը բոլորին թշնամի է համարում և ««տիրոջ»» անունից կոտորում...



Յոգի ջան, Աստված նաև Սոդոմն ու Գոմորն է մոխրացրել ու դեռ լինելու են շատ քաղաքներ, որոնց վիճակը ավելի վատ է լինելու սոդոմից, եթե պղձության մեջ մնան։Չգիտեմ որքանով ես ծանոթ Աստվածաշնչին որ ուղղություններ ու մեկնություններ ես փորձում անել, բայց եթե Մովսեսի ու Փարավոնի մասին գիտես, ապա այնտեղ Աստված պատժում է նաև եգիպտացիներին իհարկե մի հարյուր անգամ զգուշացումից հետո։Ի՞նչ ես ասում սխալ արե՞ց Աստված թէ՞ ճիշտ ։Ինչ խորհուրդ տանք Աստծուն, ոնց վարվի որ ՙսխալ ՚դուրս չգա։Որ մարդկանց սրտով լինի։

----------


## Gayl

> Աստվածաշնչում հիշատակվում է Ադամի ու Եվայի միայն երեք որդիների անունները՝ Աբելը, Կայենը ու Սիֆը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշ երեխաներ չեն եղել: Վսյո տակի մարդը 930 տարի ա ապրել, աշխարհում ամենաշատ երեխաներ ունեցել է մի կին 19-րդ դարում, որն ապրելով  63  տարի լույս աշխարհ է բերել  58  երեխա. դե պատկերացրեք Ադամն ու Եվան քանի երեխա կարող էին ունենալ: Եթե բացի Ադամից ու Եվայից ուրիշ մարդիկ չեն եղել, ստացվում է երեխաները ամուսնացել են իրենց քույրերի/եղբայրների , զարմուհիների/զարմիկների հետ կամ ավելի հեռու բարեկամների: Ու էտ ժամանակները հաստատ օրենք չկար մոտ բարեկամների ամուսնությունը արգելող: Նման օրենք Մովսեսի ժամանակ ա առաջացել, որը  Ադամից ու Եվայից 2500  տարի հետո ա եղել : Նույն ինքը Աբրահամը ամուսնացավ իր քրոջ Սառայի հետ, որը քույր էր գալիս իրեն հայրական կողմից միայն: Եվ իր որդում Իսահակին ուղարկեց իր բարեկամների տուն աղջիկ ընտրելու: Էն ժամանակները պետք չի խառնել հիմիկվա ժամանակների հետ, մարդիկ միջինում 250 տարի էին ապրում, իսկ հիմա միջինում մարդը   70 տարի ա ապրում,  հիմիկվա գեները էնքան սխալ են իրենց մեջ պարունակում, իսկ քույր եղբայր երկուսն էլ նույն ընդհանուր գենետիկական սխալներով, նորմայից շեղվածությունները պատրաստ են հետագա սերնդի համար:


 Ադամից և Եվայից ծնվածները չեն կարող միմյանց հեռու բարեկամ լինել, բոլորի երակներով միևնույն արյունն է հոսել, իսկ այդպիսի ամուսնությունները կամ ավելի ճիշտ հետևանքը չի կարող առողջ լինել և կապ չունի դա որ թվականին է եղել, այդ ազգը այնքան այլասեռված է եղել, որ էլ ասելու չի:

----------

յոգի (21.04.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան, Աստված նաև Սոդոմն ու Գոմորն է մոխրացրել ու դեռ լինելու են շատ քաղաքներ, որոնց վիճակը ավելի վատ է լինելու սոդոմից, եթե պղձության մեջ մնան։Չգիտեմ որքանով ես ծանոթ Աստվածաշնչին որ ուղղություններ ու մեկնություններ ես փորձում անել, բայց եթե Մովսեսի ու Փարավոնի մասին գիտես, ապա այնտեղ Աստված պատժում է նաև եգիպտացիներին իհարկե մի հարյուր անգամ զգուշացումից հետո։Ի՞նչ ես ասում սխալ արե՞ց Աստված թէ՞ ճիշտ ։Ինչ խորհուրդ տանք Աստծուն, ոնց վարվի որ ՙսխալ ՚դուրս չգա։Որ մարդկանց սրտով լինի։


Նյութական աշխարհի բնական վիճակն է մոխրանալը և քանդվելը, նույնպես մեղսագործությունն ու պղծությունը, եթե սրանք բացակայեին ապա դրախտ կլիներ...
Աստվածաշնչին այնքան եմ ծանոթ, որ կարող եմ ասել, որ դրանց հեղինակները օգտվել են Պուրանաներից և կազմել են իրենց ազգին հարմար ««աստվածաշունչ»», որովհետև աստվածաշնչյան բոլոր պատմությունները կան Պուրնաներում իրենց օրիգինալ, անփոփոխ վիճակում, Նոյի մասին, Ադամի և Էվայի և շատ ուրիշ... ես դրանք եմ համարում իրական Աստվածաշունչ, որովհետև Հրեաների մատը խառը չի դրանց... 
Աստված չի պատժում, այլ ամեն մարդ, ազգ, երկիր, ինքն իրեն է պատժում խախտելով Բնության օրենքները... Աստված երբեք չի սխալվում, ես նման հայտարարություն չեմ արել, պարզապես դու քո Կտակարանային շրջաններից վախենում ես դուրս նայել, իսկ ես կուրորեն չեմ ընդունում ամեն մի ««կտակարան»», որը կարող է մարդուն շատ հեռուները տանել իրականությունից... ես չեմ պնդում թե դու սխալ ես, ամեն մարդ իր չափը ունի հասկանալու...
Աստված ամեն ինչ մարդկանց սրտով է արել, բայց մարդիկ չունեն նույն հասկացողությունը և Աստծո ճիշտ խոսքը աղավաղված է հասել մարդկանց, հատկապես հրեաներից...

----------

Tig (22.04.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ադամից և Եվայից ծնվածները չեն կարող միմյանց հեռու բարեկամ լինել, բոլորի երակներով միևնույն արյունն է հոսել, իսկ այդպիսի ամուսնությունները կամ ավելի ճիշտ հետևանքը չի կարող առողջ լինել և կապ չունի դա որ թվականին է եղել, այդ ազգը այնքան այլասեռված է եղել, որ էլ ասելու չի:


 Գայլ ջան Ադամը և Էվան հրեաներ չեն եղել այլ Արիացիներ են, ինչպես նաև Նոյը...
Նրանց մասին գրված էր Պուրանաներում (վեդաներ) մինչ այդ ազգի կտակարանը գոյություն է ունեցել...
կարդա...
Ադամի և Եվաի իրական պատմությունը, թե որտեղից է հայտնվել Աստվածաշնչում:

Շրիմադ Բհագավատամի (Վեդա) առաջի հատորում նկարագրվում է Նայիմիշարանյա անտառի իմաստունների (Ռիշիներ, Մունի) մասին:

Նայիմիշարանյան գտնվում է Հիմալայան Լեռներում, որը կոչվում է Նայիմիշարանյա Վան: Այս տեղում անցնում է մի ձող, Շիշումարա շրջանակի մեջ, Շիշումարան դա տիեզերական դելֆին է: Մինչև Կալի յուգայի (յուգա նշանակում է դարաշրջան, կա չորս դարաշրջան՛ Սատյա յուգա-ոսկե դարաշրջան, տրետա յուգա-արծաթե, դվապարա-բրոնզ, կալի-երկաթե) սկսելը հավաքվեցին այս մոլորակի բոլոր Իմաստունները և Քրմերը այդ անտառում և Նրանք որոշեցին հազար տարի տևողությամբ Շրավանա կամ Բհագավատա զոհաբերություն կատարել և լսել Շրիմադ Բհագավատամը Մեծ Իմաստուն և Վաիշնավ Սուտա Գոսվամիյից: Նրանց նպատակ կայանում էր դրանում, որ Նրանք ուզում էին հեռանալ այս մոլորակից, որպեսզի չծնվեին Կալի Դարաշրջանում, որովհետև կալի դարաշրջանում ծնվելը համարվում է շատ վատ Կարմա: Անցած դարաշրանում (Դվապարա) ապրողները ամեն ինչ աանում են որ չծնվեն կալիյուգայում, որովհետև այս դարաշրջաը նախատեսված է անհավատների համար (կալիյուգայում մարդիկ արագ ձևով անկում են ապրում, հավատը, կրոնը, գթասրտությունը, դարաշրջանի վերջում մարդկանց կյանքի տևողությունը շատ է կարճանում, հողը դադարում է պտուղ տալ...): և այսպիսով մենք նույնպես ենք ծնվել այս դարաշրջանում, ամենա անբարենպաստ ժամանակ, ԲԱՅՑ միևնույնժամանակ Ամենա Բարենպաստ, որովհետև այս Կալի դարաշրջանում տասհազար տարի Ոսկե դարաշրջան(Սատյա) է լինելու որը արդեն սկսել է և ովքեր որ գիտեին այդ մասին երազում էին ծնվել այս դարաշրջանում: Եվ այսպիսով սկսում են Շրավանա Յագյան, լսում են Շրիմադ Բհագավատամը Սուտա Գոսվամիյից, որի ժամանակ ծոմ են պահում, չեն ուտում և չեն քնում և շատ ուշադիր լսում են, երբ վերջացնում են այտ ժամանակ Նրանց մոտ բացվում է ալիքնեը որոնց միջոցով նրանք կարող են տեղափոխվել Դրախտ կամ որտեղ որ ցանկանան: Նրանք ուզում էին հեռանալ որ չծնվեին Կալիյուգայում: Երբ Նրանք կատարում էին այդ Զոհաբերությունը այդ ժամանակ հայտնվեց Շուկադևա Գոսվամին (Գոսվամի-նա ով կարողանում է լիակատար ղեկավարել իր բոլոր զգայարանները, Գո-զգայարան, Սվամի-տեր) և ասեց Նրանց որ բոլորը չհեռանան, Ձեզանից մի քանիսը պետք է մնան և հետևեն Կալիյի առաջընթացքին, քանի որ այս դարաշրջանում լինելու է Ոսկե դարաշրջան Ձեր օգնությունը և գիտելիքները պետք են գալու և Ինքը ասում է նրանց որ նրանք պետք է անցնեն մի ուրիշ տարածության մեջ Հիմալայներում, որը կոչվում է Տիկինա Աչալամ, որը նույնպես կոչվում է Շամբալա և միստիկական տարածություն է: Իմաստուններից մի քանիսը տեղափոխվում են այնտեղ իսկ մնացածը հեռանում են այս մոլորակից: Այտ ժամանակ Այս մնացած Իմաստունների առաջ հայտնվում է Կալին, դարաշրջանի մարմնավորումը մարդու տեսքով, որը պետք է կատարի իր առաքելությունը և Իմաստունները որոշեցին արգելել նրան, որ նա իրագործի իր գործողղությունները, որովհետև ոչ ոք չի ուզում որ կալի դարաշրջանը սկսի: Այտ ժամանակ կալին ասում է որ նա եկել է Գերագույն ժաամանկի կամքով, (Մահա Կալա, կամ Կրիշնայի) և ասում է որ ես եկել եմ պատժեմ բոլոր մեխսագործներին: Այտ ժամանակ կալին դիմում է Ջագանատհային (Տիեզերքի Տեր) որ Նա օգնի Կալիյին կատարի իր գործը և Ջագանատհը տալիս է նրան այտ իրավունքը: Իմաստունները հարց են տալիս Կալիյին՛ ինչ՞պես էս տարածելու քո առաքելությունը... և միևնույն ժամանակ պատմվում է մի պատմություն մի թագավորի մասին որի անունը Յայատի էր և նա ուներ հինգ տղա որոնք դառնում են Մլեչխներ (մսակեր, մեղսագործ, անհավատ) : Քանի որ Կալի դարաշրջանը սկսել էր և տեղի է ունենում աստղաբախշական փոփոխություններ և այդ փոփոխությունները շատ ահավոր ձևով ազդում են մարդկանց վրա և մարդիկ հետ են կանգնում իրենց պարտականություններից : Յայատիյի տղաների վրա նույնպես ազդում է և նրանք դառնում են մլեչխներ: Այդ ժամանակ Քրմերը (Բրահմանները) սկսում են կատարել Մլեչխա Յագյա, որ մսակերները դառնան անպտուղ: Դա սկսում է Կալի դարաշրջանի սկզբում, որ մարդիկ սկսում են միս ուտել: Մլեչխների հայտնվելու ժամանակ վերանում է իրական Կրոնը, առժեքազրկվում է հասարակությունը և դառնում է Դեմոնական: 

Եվ այսպես երբ Յայատին իմացավ իր տղաների մասին, Նա դուրս շպրտեց իր տղաներին Վարնա Աշրամա հասարակությունից: Այդ ժամանակ սկսեց Յուգա Պրալայա-մոլորակի մի մասը անցավ ջրի տակ, իսկ որտեղ որ ջուր էր ջուրը ցամաքեց և հայտնվեց հող: Եվ Յայատին դուրս շպրտեց իր տղաներին և նրանց հպատակներին Հիմալայներից դուրս, որտեղ ապրում էին անկիրթ մարդկային տոհմեր և ինչպես ասվում է Պուրանայում (Վեդա) նրանցից է սկսում Հարավ Արևելյան [/size][size="2"]մլեչխական զարգացումը : Քրիստոսը ասում է Շայլա Վահանին՛ Ես եկա որ նոր Կրոն ստեղծեմ մլեչխների համար, չնայած որ նրանք անմաքուր կլինեեն, բայց նրանցից շատերի սրտերը մաքուր կլինի և կմաքրագործվեն: Բավիշտյա Պուրանայում ասվում է, որ Քրիստոսը պետքա գար և տար այդ գիտելիքը մսակերներին, որովհետև այտ կրոնը համապատասխանում է մսակերներին: 

Հետո այդ մլեչխները որոշեցին ազատվել իրէնց թագաորների ստեղծած մեղքերից: Նրանց հետ նաև գնաց մի մեծ Յոգ իր ցանկությամբ, որի անունը Ադամա էր սանսկրիտերեն , որը նշանակում է մեկը որը ղեկավարում է իր բոլոր զգայարանները: Այս Ադաման յոգա-վիկամբարա էր, որը նշանակում է մարմնական կապվածություններից ազատ և խորասուզված է Աստվածային գաղափարի մեջ, և Նա շրջագայում է առանց մի որևե հագուստի: Նրանք միշտ տկլոր են, (Հնդկաստանում մինչև հիմա էլ կան էդպիսի յոգեր) : Ադաման գթասրտություն էր ցուցաբերում այդ մլեչխներին և օգնում էր, խղճում էր և արտահայտեց ձևականություն, որը համարվում է մեղսավոր գործողղություն, ինչքան շատ այդքան մեղսավոր: Ամենամեղսավոր մարդիկ գտնվում են զգայարանների ղեկավարության տակ, դրանից բարձր գտնվում են մտածող (մտային) մարդիկ և ավելի բարձր մտավորականները, իսկ ամենաբարձր վիճակում գտնվում են Հոգևոր հարթակի վրա գտնվողները: Եվ այդ մլեչխները որոշեցին կրակի զոհաբերություն կատարել, որ ազատվեն իրենց թագավորների կատարած մեղքերից, բայց քանի որ Քրմերը (Բրահմանները) մսակեր(մլեչվաներ) էին դառձել, բայց Մանտրաները շատ հզոր էին և այդ պատճառով զոհաբերությունը սխալ արդյունք տվեց և կրակից դուրս եկավ մի շատ գեղեցկուհի ախջիկ, քանի որ Նա կրակից (Ավյա-կրակ, Եվատի-ծնված) ծնվեց Նրան կոչեցին Ավևատի (Կրակից ծնված) և Նա նույնպես Վիկամբարա էր (Յոգի) և Նա նույնպես չեր ուզում հագուստով ծածկե իրեն: Եվ երկրորդ արդյունքը այդ զոհաբերության այդ էր որ կրակից դուրս եկավ մի մեծ պտուղ և դուրս գլորվեց: Այդ պտուղը իր մեջ կրում էր բոլոր մլեչխների մեղքերը, հատկապես իրենց սեռական պրոբլեմները, ագահության, կրքի և սրանք մսակերության հետևանքներն են: Եվ նրանք տեղավորեցին այդ պտուղը մի ոսկե սունդուկի մեջ, իսկ Ոսկու մեջ գտնվում է այս դարաշրջանի ներկայացուցիչը՛ Կալին: Հետո այդ Քրմերը մտածեցին վերացնեն այդ պտուղը և տեսան որ այդ պտոպղը չկա, անհայտացել է: Հետո նրանք քշեցին (հեռացրին) Ադամային և Ավևվատիին իրենց հասարակությունից և նրանք այդ կրակի զոհաբերությունից ոչ մի արդյունք չստացան: Այս ամենը տեղի է ունենում միևնույն ժամանակ և այդ ժամանակ Իմաստունները Նայիմիշարանյայի հարցնում են Կալիյին, թե ինչպես կարող էս տարածել անաստվածությունը այս դարաշրջանում և Կալին պատասխանում է, որ՛ ես այդ կիրագործեմ Ադամայի և Ավևվատիյի միջոցով, միևնույն ժամանակ Ադաման խոկում (մեդիտացյա) է Գերհոգու (Պարամատմա Կրիշնայի) վրա և հարցնում է Գերհոգուն թե որն է իմ առաքելությունը և Ադաման լսում է սրտից Գերհոգուն (որը նույնպես համարվում է Չայտիյա Գուրու) և Գերհոգին Նրան ասում է, որ Դու պետք է վերցնես Ավևվատիյին և գնաս դեպի Տիկինա Աչալամ, որը գտնվում է ներկայիս Իրանի շրջակայքում, և մենք տեսում ենք որ պատմությունը սկսել է Իրանի շրջակայքից, նոր շրջապտույտը, Ջրհեղեղներից հետո և Ադաման Ավևվատիյի հետ գնում է Տիկինա Աչալամ, Նրա սրտից ցուցումներ է տրվում որ դու կտեսնես Աստվածային Այգի, որը գրված է Բավիշտյա Պուրանայում (Վեդա) և դուք կմտնեք այդ այգին և այնտեղ կհայտնվի ձեր առաքելությունը: Եվ այսպես Իմաստունները տեսնում են այս ամենը և Կալիին ասում են որ դու չես կարող տարածել անաստվածությունը, քանի որ Նրանք մաքուր են և Յոգեր են, և այդ ժամանակ Կալին Նրանց ցույց է տալիս Պտուղը, որը նա գողացել էր այդ ոսկե սունդուկից և ասում է Իմաստուններին, թե՛ հիմա կտեսնեք թե ինչպես ես Նրանց կմոլորեցնեմ: այդ ժամանակ Կալին ձևափոխվում է մեծ օձի (Նագա) և նա չի մոտիկանում Ադամային այլ Ավևվատիյին, որովհետև Ադամային անհնար էր մոլորեցնել, որովհետև Նա մեծ Յոգի էր, իսկ Ավևվատին քանի որ Նա ծնվել էր Մլեչխների զոհաբերությունից ապա Նրա մոտ առկա էր ծևականությունը: Այդ ժամանակ Ավևվատին նստած էր Ծառի տակ և Նրան է մոտենում այտ Օձը Կալին, որը խոսում էր Սանսկրիտերեն և ասում է Ավևվատիյին վերցրու այս Պտուղը և կեր, որի մեջ պարունակում է Գիտելիքը, որովհետև Դու ուզում էս իմանաս թե ինչպես է ստեղծված ամեն ինչ: Այպիսով քանի որ Ադաման Նրա մոտ չեր և Ավևվատին ուտում է այդ պտուղը և այստեղից էլ սկսում է ամողջ պատմությունը, այսպիսով Կինը այդ օրվանից համարվում է այդ Գենը կրողը: Հետո կալին բացատրում է Իմաստուններին որ ես կտարածեմ անաստված կրոնները և գիտելիքները այս դարաշրջանում նրանց միջոցով, որպեսզի քողարկվի Իրականությունը հատկապես շատ մեղսավոր մարդկանցից, որպեսզի նրանք մոլորվածության մեջ լինեն: Եվ միյայն նրանք ովքեր իրականում անկեղծ են կդիմեն Ձեզ և կստանան այդ ինչ որ Դուք եք նրանց տալու, իսկ ինչ պետք է Նրանք տային՛ քանի որ Նրանք լսել էին Շրիմադ Բհագավատամը և պետք է տարածեին այդ ուսմունքը, Բհակտի Յոգան և պահպանեին հասարակությանը Կալիյի ազդեցությունից և նրանք ովքեր իրագործում են Բհակտի Յոգան ապա Կալին Նրանց վրա ազդցություն չի կարողանում թողել և եթե մարդ չի կատարում այդ ապա նա դառնում է Կալիյի կալանավորը և այսպիսով նա ցածրանում է և ընկնում է ցածր տեսակի կյանքերի մեջ: 

Այսպիսին է պատմությունը Ադամի և Էվայի Աստվածաշնչից, որը գրված է շատ հազարավոր տարիներ Աստվածաշնչի հայտնվելուց առաջ, Բավիշտյա Պուրանայում...

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.04.2010), Ambrosine (24.04.2010), Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

Յոգի ջան նախ թեմայից մի  շեղվիր էս էջը քրիստոնեության մասին ա  ոչ թէ ՙԲուբու-Մուբու ալ ջհազիր՚ ների մասին։ գուցե ասեի՞ ր, թէ  երբ է գրվել Աստվածաշունչը և երբ  քո ասած  պուրաները։
Իսկ ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշնչի *ԱՆԱՂԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ* մասին կարող ես կարդալ այստեղ http://unseal.narod.ru/dost_bible.html ։Կարդա՛, մի քիչ երկար է ու ռուսերեն, բայց  ոչինչ,   արժե ճշմարտությանը հատկացնել  րոպեներ,  որովհետև Ճշմարտության համար մարդիկ ամբողջ կյանքն են դնում ։
Կարդա՛ խնդրում եմ։http://unseal.narod.ru/dost_bible.html

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան նախ թեմայից մի  շեղվիր էս էջը քրիստոնեության մասին ա  ոչ թէ ՙԲուբու-Մուբու ալ ջհազիր՚ ների մասին։ գուցե ասեի՞ ր, թէ  երբ է գրվել Աստվածաշունչը և երբ  քո ասած  պուրաները։
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշնչի *ԱՆԱՂԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ* մասին կարող ես կարդալ այստեղ http://unseal.narod.ru/dost_bible.html ։Կարդա՛, մի քիչ երկար է ու ռուսերեն, բայց  ոչինչ,   արժե ճշմարտությանը հատկացնել  րոպեներ,  որովհետև Ճշմարտության համար մարդիկ ամբողջ կյանքն են դնում ։
> Կարդա՛ խնդրում եմ։http://unseal.narod.ru/dost_bible.html


Որտեղ՞ եմ գրել բաբու-մաբուների մասին...
Պուրաննաները գրի են առնվել հինգ հազար տարի առաջ Հիմալայներում, Բադարիկա Աշրամում, Պուրանաները Վեդաների մի մասն է պարունակում, որը նշանակում է պատմություն, ներկայի, անցյալի և ապագայի մասին, իսկ Վեդաները, որոնք իրականում Աստծո Շնչից է բխել, հավերժ են և Գերագույնի կողմից տրվել է նյութական տիեզերքի արարչին Բրահմային, որը իմ կարծիքով Եհովան է... և նա իր հերթին փոխանցել է Մանույին և շարունակ...
Ճշմարտությունը դա Բացարձակն է, իսկ նյութական ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է, մեկի ճշմարտությունը մյուսի համար սխալ կարող է հանդիսանալ...

----------

Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան Ադամը և Էվան հրեաներ չեն եղել այլ Արիացիներ են, ինչպես նաև Նոյը...
> Նրանց մասին գրված էր Պուրանաներում (վեդաներ) մինչ այդ ազգի կտակարանը գոյություն է ունեցել...
> կարդա...
> Ադամի և Եվաի իրական պատմությունը, թե որտեղից է հայտնվել Աստվածաշնչում:
> 
> 
> 
> Այսպիսին է պատմությունը Ադամի և Էվայի Աստվածաշնչից, որը գրված է շատ հազարավոր տարիներ Աստվածաշնչի հայտնվելուց առաջ, Բավիշտյա Պուրանայում...


Դե լավ, որ խոսակցություն գնաց, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը կասեմ:
Խոսքս հենց հրեաներ տեսակի մասին էր գնում, ինքս էլ կարծում եմ, որ Ադամի և Եվայի պատմությունը իրենցը չի և նրանք ձևափոխել են:
Իմ կարծիքով այդ պատմությունը վերձրել են հայերից, թե Ադամի, թե Նոյի պատմությունը սկսվում է Հայկական Լեռնաշխարհից, ինչու՞:Եվ վերջապես Հայաստանում ժայռի վրա մի քանդակ կա՝ կին, տղամարդ, օձ և խնձոր,  իսկ դա մոտ 10.000 տարվա հնություն ունի, եթե Գրիգորը մեր գրքերը այրած չլիներ ապա շատ գաղտնիքներ այսօր բացահայտված կլիներ:

----------

Tig (26.04.2010), յոգի (22.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Որտեղ՞ եմ գրել բաբու-մաբուների մասին...
> Պուրաննաները գրի են առնվել հինգ հազար տարի առաջ Հիմալայներում, Բադարիկա Աշրամում, Պուրանաները Վեդաների մի մասն է պարունակում, որը նշանակում է պատմություն, ներկայի, անցյալի և ապագայի մասին, իսկ Վեդաները, որոնք իրականում Աստծո Շնչից է բխել, հավերժ են և Գերագույնի կողմից տրվել է նյութական տիեզերքի արարչին Բրահմային, որը իմ կարծիքով Եհովան է... և նա իր հերթին փոխանցել է Մանույին և շարունակ...
> Ճշմարտությունը դա Բացարձակն է, իսկ նյութական ճշմարտությունը հարաբերական է, մեկի ճշմարտությունը մյուսի համար սխալ կարող է հանդիսանալ...


Յոգի ջան, ասածս ի՞նչ ա։ Ի՞նչ գործ ունի քո ասած պուրաները Քրիստոնեություն բաժնում։Ինչու՞ ես դրանց մասին այստեղ պատմում։Լավ, շատ էլ որ մեր մոդեռատորը զբաղված կամ ներողամիտ է և չի ջնջում այն, բայց դէ չի կարելի չէ՞։Գուցե ստեղծեիր մի նոր թեմա և այնտեղ պատմեիր  վեդաներիդ մասին։Հետո տեսնեինք, թէ այդ գրվածքները դիմանո՞ւմ են այն գրոհին, որին ենթարկվում է  Աստվածաշունչը։
Գուցե Ղուրանն էլ սկսեինք այստեղ մեկնաբանել, հնարավոր է, որ մեկն էլ հայտնվի ու ասի թէ Աստվածաշունչը  ՙթխել են՚ Ղուրանից :Shok: ։
Թէ չէ անընդհատ հայտարարում ես, թէ Աստվածաշունչը  վերցված է վեդաներից։ես այդ հայտարարությունը համարում եմ *ՍՈՒՏ*  անհիմն ու *ԱՆՀԱՄեՍՏ։*

----------


## Benadad

հա բա ինչ պիտի աներ, երբ այդ քաղաքների պես պիղծ, զեխությամբ և լկտիությամբ լի էր, որը Տիրոջ առջև ուղակի զազրելի էր, և նա հրամայեց իր հրեշտակներից .... , ասեմ,որ հնագիտական  ուսումնասիրություների հետևանքով պարզվել է, որ իսկապես եղել են նման քաղաքներ, որոնց տեղում հիմա մնացել են միայն մի  փքր ավերակ

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. իմաստով նույնական «Ինչ է քարոզում Քրիստոնեությունը» թեման միացվել է սույն թեմային: Միաժամանակ միավորված թեմայից ջնջվել են չորս տասնյակից ավել թեմայի էությանը չհամապատասխանող գրառումներ:*

----------

Jarre (05.06.2011)

----------

